# Estoy muy cabreado por un tema laboral y contesto preguntas sobre la Policía (hasta que se me pase el cabreo)



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Venga, aprovechar.

Prometo no mentir.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (9 Jun 2022)

si un detenido tiene diarrea quien limpia la mierda del coche?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> si un detenido tiene diarrea quien limpia la mierda del coche?



Yo no.


----------



## aron01 (9 Jun 2022)

¿Es verdad que hay órdenes superiores que os impiden agredir a inmigrantes ilegales aún delinquiendo?.


----------



## IMPULSES (9 Jun 2022)

Verdad que ya no hay dentro del cuerpo una vocación de servicio y que todos vais por la paguita?


----------



## Opty (9 Jun 2022)

Es verdad que las mujeres que tenéis de compañeras están súper preparadas y que para tí no supone ningún impedimento enfrentarte a una situación difícil con una de ellas de compañera en vez de un compañero de 1.90 y 93kg?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> ¿Es verdad que hay órdenes superiores que os impiden agredir a inmigrantes ilegales aún delinquiendo?.



No, no hay ningún tipo de orden al respecto.

Pero la maquinaria legal es implacable contra el policía cuando es denunciado por alguna minoría que tiene detrás una legión de abogados y ONG's.

De hecho, el motivo de mi cabreo es porque he sido denunciado por un gitano al que detuve en Semana Santa por tirarme un extintor mientras huía y resistirse a la detención de forma violenta por llevar un año fugado para no entrar en prisión, además de tener en vigor otras dos reclamaciones judiciales de distintos juzgados por diversos delitos graves. Dice que le pegué.

Al día siguiente de detenerle dictaron sentencia por conformidad en el juzgado en la cual el gitano reconoce todos los hechos por los que es detenido. Sin embargo, a mí ni mi han preguntado en el juzgado por mis lesiones (estuve un mes de baja con muletas), ni me han dejado personarme en la causa. Carpetazo al asunto en menos de 24 horas. Pero al gitano bien que le están haciendo caso y están mirando con lupa toda mi actuación.

Como comprenderás, antes de pasar por estas mierdas, muchos policías prefieren mirar para otro lado.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Verdad que ya no hay dentro del cuerpo una vocación de servicio y que todos vais por la paguita?



La vocación no es requisito para entrar en el cuerpo ni es garantía de ser un buen profesional.


----------



## nebulosa (9 Jun 2022)

Pronto hacemos bingo, no te preocupes.


----------



## Javier de Carglass (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, no hay ningún tipo de orden al respecto.
> 
> Pero la maquinaria legal es implacable contra el policía cuando es denunciado por alguna minoría que tiene detrás una legión de abogados y ONG's.
> 
> ...



Es lo que tiene ser el perro de los políticos. Os crecéis por meteros en el papel de polis intocables y luego cuando os dan palos os sentís frustrados porque no estáis acostumbrados.


----------



## IMPULSES (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> La vocación no es requisito para entrar en el cuerpo ni es garantía de ser un buen profesional.



VOCACION es FUNDAMENTAL PARA ESA PROFESION.
Tu respuesta, sólo confirma que estais sólo por la paguita. 
Añado una pregunta ---¿ que es para usted UN BUEN PROFESIONAL ?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Opty dijo:


> Es verdad que las mujeres que tenéis de compañeras están súper preparadas y que para tí no supone ningún impedimento enfrentarte a una situación difícil con una de ellas de compañera en vez de un compañero de 1.90 y 93kg?



Biológicamente, el sexo femenino suele ser de menor tamaño y de menor fuerza que el género masculino. Eso es así en la gran mayoría de las especies. Incluyendo la humana.

Existen excepciones.

He trabajado con mujeres que olé, las quiero en mi equipo sin dudar. Y he trabajado con hombres que no los quiero ni cerca.


----------



## Rextor88 (9 Jun 2022)

Laboral? Pero los policías trabajáis???


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> VOCACION es FUNDAMENTAL PARA ESA PROFESION.
> Tu respuesta, sólo confirma que estais sólo por la paguita.
> Añado una pregunta ---¿ que es para usted UN BUEN PROFESIONAL ?



Un buen profesional es aquel que cumple con sus obligaciones legales.

La vocación no garantiza eso.


----------



## aron01 (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, no hay ningún tipo de orden al respecto.
> 
> Pero la maquinaria legal es implacable contra el policía cuando es denunciado por alguna minoría que tiene detrás una legión de abogados y ONG's.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta, ¿hasta qué punto podríais defender al ciudadano en caso de rebeldía contra el gobierno que no te protege y que no valora tu labor?. Esta pregunta es más a lo personal y si lo has hablado con tus compañeros o te lo has planteado.


----------



## Santolin (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> He trabajado con mujeres que olé, las quiero en mi equipo sin dudar. Y he trabajado con hombres que no los quiero ni cerca.



Lo ves? Todo lo que te ha pasado te lo has ganado por sucnor


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> Es lo que tiene ser el perro de los políticos. Os crecéis por meteros en el papel de polis intocables y luego cuando os dan palos os sentís frustrados porque no estáis acostumbrados.



No, no.

Yo no me fustro por haberme revolcado con un gitano. Eso forma parte de los riesgos que he asumido de forma voluntaria al hacerme policía hace más de 15 años. De hecho, estos sucesos hacen que mi motivación sea mayor y sea mucho menos permisivo a la hora de controlar a toda clase de delincuentes e infractores.

El cabreo viene dado por la indefensión que he sufrido por parte del juzgado de guardia, el cual ni se ha molestado en citarme para hacerme el ofrecimiento de acciones y poder personarme en la causa contra el gitano. Cuatro sellos y cuatro firmas, y al legajo.


----------



## IMPULSES (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Un buen profesional es aquel que cumple con sus obligaciones legales.
> 
> La vocación no garantiza eso.



Vamos el que se debe a las leyes que sacan los políticos corruptos , en pos de no perder la paguica.
Si mañana os dicen que habeis de apalear a todo hombre que vaya a trabajar como esta amparado por la ley , vosotros a obedecer sin cuestionar nada. 
Es mejor que no escriba mucho mas por aquí , que esta dejando "al cuerpo" a la altura del betún.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, ¿hasta qué punto podríais defender al ciudadano en caso de rebeldía contra el gobierno que no te protege y que no valora tu labor?. Esta pregunta es más a lo personal y si lo has hablado con tus compañeros o te lo has planteado.



Llegado el Madmax, sería un sálvese quien pueda.

Los compañeros estuvieron en Cataluña dándolo todo en un circo al que nos llevaron de domadores y terminamos siendo los payasos. Es una realidad.


----------



## IMPULSES (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, no.
> 
> Yo no me fustro por haberme revolcado con un gitano. Eso forma parte de los riesgos que he asumido de forma voluntaria al hacerme policía hace más de 15 años. De hecho, estos sucesos hacen que mi motivación sea mayor y sea mucho menos permisivo a la hora de controlar a toda clase de delincuentes e infractores.
> 
> El cabreo viene dado por la indefensión que he sufrido por parte del juzgado de guardia, el cual ni se ha molestado en citarme para hacerme el ofrecimiento de acciones y poder personarme en la causa contra el gitano. Cuatro sellos y cuatro firmas, y al legajo.



Hay pobrecito, así se siente el ciudadano de bien cuando ustedes se les otorga la veracidad por pertenecer al cuerpo. 
No se preocupe, dentro de poco se tendrá que rebozar con gitanos, dominicanos, haitianos, moros... se les va a acumular el trabajo, a menos que no reciban la orden ( que en vista de que no cuestionan ninguna ) de que se "mire para otro lado " con estas etnias.


----------



## Javier de Carglass (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, no.
> 
> Yo no me fustro por haberme revolcado con un gitano. Eso forma parte de los riesgos que he asumido de forma voluntaria al hacerme policía hace más de 15 años. De hecho, estos sucesos hacen que mi motivación sea mayor y sea mucho menos permisivo a la hora de controlar a toda clase de delincuentes e infractores.
> 
> El cabreo viene dado por la indefensión que he sufrido por parte del juzgado de guardia, el cual ni se ha molestado en citarme para hacerme el ofrecimiento de acciones y poder personarme en la causa contra el gitano. Cuatro sellos y cuatro firmas, y al legajo.



Si, me referia al palo del juzgado, no del gitano.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Vamos el que se debe a las leyes que sacan los políticos corruptos , en pos de no perder la paguica.
> Si mañana os dicen que habeis de apalear a todo hombre que vaya a trabajar como esta amparado por la ley , vosotros a obedecer sin cuestionar nada.
> Es mejor que no escriba mucho mas por aquí , que esta dejando "al cuerpo" a la altura del betún.



El estado de derecho es eso. Que tú seas un ignorante o tengas las inteligencia de un niño de instituto es problema tuyo.

Las leyes son de obligado cumplimiento hasta que son derogadas o declaradas anticonstitucionales. Como sucedió en los estados de alarma. Se tuvo la obligación legal de hacer cumplir con los encierros hasta que estos fueron declarados inconstitucionales. Después de eso, la policía no ha denunciado a nadie por ese motivo. Ha cumplido con la ley vigente en cada momento.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> Si, me referia al palo del juzgado, no del gitano.



En más de 15 años de servicio y miles de intervenciones a mis espaldas no me había sucedido nada igual.

El sindicato alucina y están moviéndose para que se archive o me absuelvan y no se vuelva a repetir este disparate.


----------



## IMPULSES (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> *El estado de derecho es eso. Que tú seas un ignorante o tengas las inteligencia de un niño de instituto es problema tuyo.*
> 
> Las leyes son de obligado cumplimiento hasta que son derogadas o declaradas anticonstitucionales. Como sucedió en los estados de alarma. Se tuvo la obligación legal de hacer cumplir con los encierros hasta que estos fueron declarados inconstitucionales. Después de eso, la policía no ha denunciado a nadie por ese motivo. Ha cumplido con la ley vigente en cada momento.



El insulto, ya ha dejado claro "su nivel" 
En su segundo párrafo se nota que usted es el poli perfecto, sin capaz de raciocinio ninguno, toda incongruencia con tal de que esté amparada por la ley no es cuestionable. 
En fin... me voy del post , que no da mas de sí.
P.D: en breve cuando le recorten el sueldo , recuerde que es por otra ley de esas absurdas que usted defiende , así que no se le ocurra protestar.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Hay pobrecito, así se siente el ciudadano de bien cuando ustedes se les otorga la veracidad por pertenecer al cuerpo.
> No se preocupe, dentro de poco se tendrá que rebozar con gitanos, dominicanos, haitianos, moros... se les va a acumular el trabajo, a menos que no reciban la orden ( que en vista de que no cuestionan ninguna ) de que se "mire para otro lado " con estas etnias.



Tonto, quien va a tener que lidiar con toda esa fauna eres tú.

Es a ti, a tus familiares y a tus amigos a los que van a robar, violar, matar... La única defensa posible contra todo esto somos nosotros. Reza para que se revierta la situación, porque por ahora, todo va a peor.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> El insulto, ya ha dejado claro "su nivel"
> En su segundo párrafo se nota que usted es el poli perfecto, sin capaz de raciocinio ninguno, toda incongruencia con tal de que esté amparada por la ley no es cuestionable.
> En fin... me voy del post , que no da mas de sí.
> P.D: en breve cuando le recorten el sueldo , recuerde que es por otra ley de esas absurdas que usted defiende , así que no se le ocurra protestar.



Cierra la puerta al salir.


----------



## IMPULSES (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Tonto, quien va a tener que lidiar con toda esa fauna eres tú.
> 
> Es a ti, a tus familiares y a tus amigos a los que van a robar, violar, matar... La única defensa posible contra todo esto somos nosotros. Reza para que se revierta la situación, porque por ahora, todo va a peor.



Tú me vas a defender jajajaaaaaaa
No hombre no, por mi no se preocupe, que seguramente soy mas mayor que usted ( su arrogancia denota que aún le queda mucho que pasar en esta vida ) y sé defenderme por lo legal y por lo ilegal


----------



## sebososabroso (9 Jun 2022)

Os habéis dado cuenta que habéis perdido todo el apoyo de la ciudadanía de bien, después de lo del covid y vuestra prepotencia? Ver como dos agentes bajaban de una patrulla para molestar a un pobre abuelo y tratarlo peor que a un gitano... Pasarán años hasta que vuelva a mirar a las fuerzas de seguridad como lo hacía antes, para que luego vuestro presidente os llame piolines, en cierta manera lo tenéis merecido.


----------



## Coruñes Anonimo (9 Jun 2022)

El estado no quiere acabar con la droga, no? Armas es difícil encontrar, drogas muy fácil.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Os habéis dado cuenta que habéis perdido todo el apoyo de la ciudadanía de bien, después de lo del covid y vuestra prepotencia? Ver como dos agentes bajaban de una patrulla para molestar a un pobre abuelo y tratarlo peor que a un gitano... Pasarán años hasta que vuelva a mirar a las fuerzas de seguridad como lo hacía antes, para que luego vuestro presidente os llame piolines, en cierta manera lo tenéis merecido.



Sí, somos conscientes de que hemos sido utilizados. En realidad, siempre lo hemos sido, desde que pusimos en la mesa los cadáveres en la lucha contra ETA. Sólo se tomaron medidas en el momento en que ETA comenzó a matar políticos.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (9 Jun 2022)

*Que opinión tiene usted de las actuaciones policiales durante la pandemia.tienen ustedes la obligación de cumplir órdenes contrarias a la constitución española.son conscientes de que masacraron a muchos compatriotas sin motivo.un saludo a la gente decente del cuerpo *


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Coruñes Anonimo dijo:


> El estado no quiere acabar con la droga, no? Armas es difícil encontrar, drogas muy fácil.



Ni con la droga, ni con la delincuencia, ni con otras muchas cosas.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (9 Jun 2022)

¿Habláis entre vosotros del descrédito que estos últimos años está suponiendo para el colectivo las situaciones que se están viviendo? ¿Se comenta que es precisamente entre la parte de la sociedad que más os apoya o apoyaba donde se da ese cambio de mentalidad?


----------



## Progretón (9 Jun 2022)

Y si quien te tira el extintor no es un gitano sino Paco, que se gana el sueldo en un taller de mecanizados sito en un polígono industrial, ¿qué hubiese ocurrido?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> *Que opinión tiene usted de las actuaciones policiales durante la pandemia.tienen ustedes la obligación de cumplir órdenes contrarias a la constitución española.son conscientes de que masacraron a muchos compatriotas sin motivo.un saludo a la gente decente del cuerpo *



Legalmente, fueron contrarias a la Constitución en el mismo momento que fueron declaradas inconstitucionales por el TC. Único órgano con competencia para ello.

Algunas actuaciones se quedaron cortas y otras fueron desproporcionadas. En cualquier caso, ya da todo igual, no se puede volver atrás en el tiempo.


----------



## Akira. (9 Jun 2022)

¿Cuándo se os da la orden de disparar? ¿cuándo el atacante es un blanco heterosexual?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> ¿Habláis entre vosotros del descrédito que estos últimos años está suponiendo para el colectivo las situaciones que se están viviendo? ¿Se comenta que es precisamente entre la parte de la sociedad que más os apoya o apoyaba donde se da ese cambio de mentalidad?



Sí, es un hecho.

También es un hecho que el descrédito que hemos sufrido como consecuencia de las políticas dictadas durante el estado de alarma están dificultando mucho el trabajo en la calle. Existe mucha más hostilidad y empieza a ser habitual que una intervención sencilla se complica y alguien acaba detenido o denunciado por resistencia/desobediencia o falta de respeto.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Por eso no se detenía a nadie, se denunciaba administrativamente.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Y si quien te tira el extintor no es un gitano sino Paco, que se gana el sueldo en un taller de mecanizados sito en un polígono industrial, ¿qué hubiese ocurrido?



Dudo que Paco lleve un año fugado de prisión y esté trabajando honradamente en un taller de mecanizados sito en un polígono industrial.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Sí, es un hecho.
> 
> También es un hecho que el descrédito que hemos sufrido como consecuencia de las políticas dictadas durante el estado de alarma están dificultando mucho el trabajo en la calle. Existe mucha más hostilidad y rara es la vez que una intervención sencilla se complica y alguien acaba detenido o denunciado por resistencia/desobediencia o falta de respeto.



Entonces voy a la segunda parte, la que me parece más interesante. Entre vosotros (como en todos los colectivos con muchos integrantes), debe haber diversidad de opiniones. ¿Estos hechos no terminan dividiendo esa supuesta unión entre los compañeros?

Es decir, un policía que es consciente de toda esta política sin sentido y totalmente injusta, ¿no termina hasta las mismas narices de otro policía digamos "progre", que apoye al gobierno actual?

Tenéis problemas internos de ese tipo? Si es el caso, pon algún ejemplo que recuerdes. Gracias.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> ¿Cuándo se os da la orden de disparar? ¿cuándo el atacante es un blanco heterosexual?



La Policía no tiene órdenes de disparar a nadie.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Legalmente, fueron contrarias a la Constitución en el mismo momento que fueron declaradas inconstitucionales por el TC. Único órgano con competencia para ello.
> 
> Algunas actuaciones se quedaron cortas y otras fueron desproporcionadas. En cualquier caso, *ya da todo igua*l, no se puede volver atrás en el tiempo.



Lo siento chato, NO DA TODO IGUAL, ni *OLVIDO ni PERDÓN , * Los policias teniais la obligación MORAL de no cumplir leyes injustas, me consta que muchos "pasabais", pero las multas a ciudadanos por no llevar la mascarilla en la calle, por poner un ejemplo fueron el acto más *REPUGNANTE y VERGONZOSO* que algunos policias realizaron digno de una dictadura fascista con la cual colaborabais, prueba inequivoca de su BAJEZA MORAL y de que el adjetivo de PERRO DEL ESTADO les viene ni que pintado.

No os podeis ni IMAGINAR, pero ni IMAGINAR, la ansiedad y los problemas para dormir que muchos currantes de la PRIVADA (LOS QUE FINANCIAMOS A ESTE ESTADO PODRIDO, CORRUPTO Y MISERABLE), tuvimos cuando decidimos NO VACUNARNOS y TODOS LOS MEDIOS intentaron sembrar en la población la idea de que a los NO VACUNADOS habia que aislarlos, prohibirles entrar en tiendas o incluso en sus trabajos.

No os podeis NI IMAGINAR, las noches de preocupación que pasabamos los REMEROS DE LA PRIVADA, pensando que al día siguiente de tanto ataque y tanto delito de odio cometido por los medios para sembrar esa idea, los legisladores iban a promulgar como en algunos paises leyes aparthaeid de los NO VACUNADOS, viendonos a nosotros mismos detenidos como vulgares delincuentes por VOSOTROS.

Yo particularmente todos los excesos, ABUSOS DE AUTORIDAD, y cumplimiento de LEYES ABSURDAS, ACIENTIFICAS Y FASCISTAS POR VUESTRA PARTE (POR MUCHA OBLIGACIÓN QUE TUVIERAIS Y POR MUCHO QUE ALUDAS AL ESTADO DE DERECHO) NO OS LO PERDONARÉ JAMÁS.

NI OLVIDO NI PERDÓN.

Vuestro "CELO" con el cumplimiento del mal llamado estado de derecho (en este momento), ha causado muchisimo daño a la población. A mi, personalmente, me causaria VERGÜENZA ajena ser policia de un estado que ha demostrado ser una dictadura podrida, corrupta y bananera. Si tuviera posibilidad y fuera policia, me reconvertiria a otra profesión y quemaria el uniforme de la vergüenza.


----------



## Negroponte (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Tonto, quien va a tener que lidiar con toda esa fauna eres tú.
> 
> Es a ti, a tus familiares y a tus amigos a los que van a robar, violar, matar... La única defensa posible contra todo esto somos nosotros. Reza para que se revierta la situación, porque por ahora, todo va a peor.



Eso es mentira. Y te pondré varios ejemplos para que lo entiendas bien, mascado.

Hay bastantes elementos antisociales por ahí sueltos que como bien dices causan daño a la sociedad en la que "conviven". Estos seres son prácticamente impunes. El político no hace nada, el juez no hace nada (las leyes las hacen los políticos), el policía, tampoco hace, casi, nada (es el sistema amigo).

Pasa que en algunos lugares, después de aguantar tanto, a los vecinos se les acaba la paciencia y actúan por su cuenta.

Es ahí cuando el sistema, políticos, jueces y fuerzas de seguridad, entran en acción con presteza, no vaya a ser que el populacho haga justicia, solucione en un día el problema que el sistema no ha podido (no ha querido), solucionar en un año y de den cuenta que no necesitan a legisladores, jueces y policías.

El sistema somos todos, pero hay eslabones de la cadena que pesan más que otros, la policía es un peso gordo, no el más gordo, pero importante.

Estais al servicio de los políticos, sin más. Os quejais de las condiciones salariales y no de otras cosas que no tienen sentido, como las que dices en el hilo, o detener 20 veces a un tío, esposar y llevar a la trena a un pardillo víctima de la viogen, los locales y gc multando para recaudar, y poniendo denuncias por no subirse la mascarilla.

Sobrais.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Entonces voy a la segunda parte, la que me parece más interesante. Entre vosotros (como en todos los colectivos con muchos integrantes), debe haber diversidad de opiniones. ¿Estos hechos no terminan dividiendo esa supuesta unión entre los compañeros?
> 
> Es decir, un policía que es consciente de toda esta política sin sentido y totalmente injusta, ¿no termina hasta las mismas narices de otro policía digamos "progre", que apoye al gobierno actual?
> 
> Tenéis problemas internos de ese tipo? Si es el caso, pon algún ejemplo que recuerdes. Gracias.



Sí, de puertas para dentro es muy distinto a lo que la población percibe o cree que sucede.

Hay grupos de trabajo que están totalmente divididos y están esperando el momento en que suceda cualquier eventualidad que puedan aprovechar para hacerse daño.

Sé de cierto sindicalista, ya jubilado, que no dudaba en ponerse en contacto con delincuentes para orientarles en sus denuncias contra un grupo de policías contarios a su ideología política.


----------



## Progretón (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Dudo que Paco lleve un año fugado de prisión y esté trabajando honradamente en un taller de mecanizados sito en un polígono industrial.



No me refería a eso, me expresé mal.

Paco no es gitano, Paco no pertenece a ninguna de minorías presuntamente oprimidas que en realidad nos oprimen, sino que es un señor que, por las razones que fuere, acaba yendo por el mal camino y tirándole un extintor.

En ese caso, ¿usted tampoco puede personarse en la causa judicial y se jode?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Lo siento chato, NO DA TODO IGUAL, ni *OLVIDO ni PERDÓN , * Los policias teniais la obligación MORAL de no cumplir leyes injustas, me consta que muchos "pasabais", pero las multas a ciudadanos por no llevar la mascarilla en la calle, por poner un ejemplo fueron el acto más *REPUGNANTE y VERGONZOSO* que algunos policias realizaron digno de una dictadura fascista con la cual colaborabais, prueba inequivoca de su BAJEZA MORAL y de que el adjetivo de PERRO DEL ESTADO les viene ni que pintado.
> 
> No os podeis ni IMAGINAR, pero ni IMAGINAR, la ansiedad y los problemas para dormir que muchos currantes de la PRIVADA (LOS QUE FINANCIAMOS A ESTE ESTADO PODRIDO, CORRUPTO Y MISERABLE), tuvimos cuando decidimos NO VACUNARNOS y TODOS LOS MEDIOS intentaron sembrar en la población la idea de que a los NO VACUNADOS habia que aislarlos, prohibirles entrar en tiendas o incluso en sus trabajos.
> 
> ...



Todo lo que escribes es una tontería demagógica que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.

Mi moralidad puede dictar que te busque para partirte la cara por tu opinión, sin embargo, la ley me lo prohíbe.


----------



## Akira. (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> La Policía no tiene órdenes de disparar a nadie.



Así nos va.


----------



## Tonimn (9 Jun 2022)

¿Si una persona con discapacidad 70% enseñando el certificado es pillado matando a un ciclista o conductor de patinete eléctrico que le acababa de atropellar mientras caminaba tranquilamente por la acera se le envía a centro de salud mental directamente?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Negroponte dijo:


> Eso es mentira. Y te pondré varios ejemplos para que lo entiendas bien, mascado.
> 
> Hay bastantes elementos antisociales por ahí sueltos que como bien dices causan daño a la sociedad en la que "conviven". Estos seres son prácticamente impunes. El político no hace nada, el juez no hace nada (las leyes las hacen los políticos), el policía, tampoco hace, casi, nada (es el sistema amigo).
> 
> ...



Llegados a ese punto, pasará lo que pasa en los países tercermundistas en los que suceden linchamientos a personas inocentes por que en una cadena de whatsapp los acusan de secuestradores de niñas, cuando en realidad eran comerciales de telefonía.

Te doy la razón en que el sistema jurídico no está diseñado para proteger al ciudadano, sino para protegerse de los ciudadanos. El sistema es una herramienta. Una herramienta cojonuda, pero está en malas manos. Las manos del poder.

Todas las revoluciones a lo largo de la historia han sido para derrocar al poder, la próxima, no será distinta.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> No me refería a eso, me expresé mal.
> 
> Paco no es gitano, Paco no pertenece a ninguna de minorías presuntamente oprimidas que en realidad nos oprimen, sino que es un señor que, por las razones que fuere, acaba yendo por el mal camino y tirándole un extintor.
> 
> En ese caso, ¿usted tampoco puede personarse en la causa judicial y se jode?



Derecho a personarme en la causa tengo en los dos casos. Que el juzgado se haya pasado mis derechos por el arco del triunfo es el tema del cabreo. Y sí, me tocaría joderme en ambos casos.


----------



## JDD (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, no.
> 
> Yo no me fustro por haberme revolcado con un gitano. Eso forma parte de los riesgos que he asumido de forma voluntaria al hacerme policía hace más de 15 años. De hecho, estos sucesos hacen que mi motivación sea mayor y sea mucho menos permisivo a la hora de controlar a toda clase de delincuentes e infractores.
> 
> El cabreo viene dado por la indefensión que he sufrido por parte del juzgado de guardia, el cual ni se ha molestado en citarme para hacerme el ofrecimiento de acciones y poder personarme en la causa contra el gitano. Cuatro sellos y cuatro firmas, y al legajo.



¿No hay abogados al servicio de los policias para casos como el tuyo?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Todo lo que escribes es una tontería demagógica que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.
> 
> Mi moralidad puede dictar que te busque para partirte la cara por tu opinión, sin embargo, la ley me lo prohíbe.



Jode eh!! Que te digan a la cara el daño que tu querido cuerpo POLICIAL ha1 causado durante los dos años de pandemia.

Pues te diré otra cosa amigo "MADERO", tus problemas laborales mu sudan la polla al igual que los mios te sudan la polla...
Asi que no se porque vienes a llorar a este foro.

Anda a tomar por culo ya. DEMAGOGIA dices, cuando os cantan las verdades del barquero es "DEMAGOGIA".

Vete a llorarle a los psicologos de tu cuartel anda.... que aqui sobras.!!


----------



## aron01 (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Llegado el Madmax, sería un sálvese quien pueda.
> 
> Los compañeros estuvieron en Cataluña dándolo todo en un circo al que nos llevaron de domadores y terminamos siendo los payasos. Es una realidad.



Muchas gracias. Teniendo en cuenta tu cabreo, ¿ha habido aumento de problemas psicológicos graves en tu entorno o que conozcas del "mundillo" policial y no salga en los medios en estos últimos años?¿Algún problema común de ejemplo?.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

JDD dijo:


> ¿No hay abogados al servicio de los policias para casos como el tuyo?



Sí, existe un gabinete jurídico que depende de la Jefatura. Me han dado la opción de utilizarlo, pero lo rechacé. El tema lo está llevando el abogado que el sindicato tiene contratado. Pero poco puede hacer una vez dictada la sentencia.

Ahora solo puedo esperar a que archiven la causa que tengo abierta o me absuelvan.


----------



## Drogoprofe (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, no.
> 
> Yo no me fustro por haberme revolcado con un gitano. Eso forma parte de los riesgos que he asumido de forma voluntaria al hacerme policía hace más de 15 años. De hecho, estos sucesos hacen que mi motivación sea mayor y sea mucho menos permisivo a la hora de controlar a toda clase de delincuentes e infractores.
> 
> El cabreo viene dado por la indefensión que he sufrido por parte del juzgado de guardia, el cual ni se ha molestado en citarme para hacerme el ofrecimiento de acciones y poder personarme en la causa contra el gitano. Cuatro sellos y cuatro firmas, y al legajo.



Joder y el sindicato ese de la tele juspol.... Yo soy tu y me gasto los 500 en denunciar al juzgado. Alguien tiene que empezar


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Jode eh!! Que te digan a la cara el daño que tu querido cuerpo POLICIAL ha1 causado durante los dos años de pandemia.
> 
> Pues te diré otra cosa amigo "MADERO", tus problemas laborales mu sudan la polla al igual que los mios te sudan la polla...
> Asi que no se porque vienes a llorar a este foro.
> ...



Te digo lo mismo que al otro anormal.

Cierra la puerta al salir.


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> El estado de derecho es eso. Que tú seas un ignorante o tengas las inteligencia de un niño de instituto es problema tuyo.
> 
> Las leyes son de obligado cumplimiento hasta que son derogadas o declaradas anticonstitucionales. Como sucedió en los estados de alarma. Se tuvo la obligación legal de hacer cumplir con los encierros hasta que estos fueron declarados inconstitucionales. Después de eso, la policía no ha denunciado a nadie por ese motivo. Ha cumplido con la ley vigente en cada momento.



Tambien era legal meter a los judios en los trenes en su momento, lo cual no significa que estuviese bien. Podiais haberos negado pero como los chulos de la patada en la puerta fuisteis a lo facil, a amedrendar (aun me acuerdo de aquellos que se ponian a revisarte las bolsas de la compra como si fuesen la gestapo para determinar si lo que habias comprado era suficiente o sino "propuesta para sancion" al canto) y multar a todo el que os llevaba la contraria. 
Cuando la gran mayoria de la ciudadania no quiere cruzarse con vosotros, igual que con una turba de moros o gitanos, algo habreis hecho, y no precisamente autocritica.



El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Legalmente, fueron contrarias a la Constitución en el mismo momento que fueron declaradas inconstitucionales por el TC. Único órgano con competencia para ello.
> 
> Algunas actuaciones se quedaron cortas y otras fueron desproporcionadas. En cualquier caso, ya da todo igual, no se puede volver atrás en el tiempo.



Ajam, pelillos a la mar, mejor taparlo todo y no remover los crimenes cometidos eh? De tal palo tal astilla, tanto el perro como el amo.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Teniendo en cuenta tu cabreo, ¿ha habido aumento de problemas psicológicos graves en tu entorno o que conozcas del "mundillo" policial y no salga en los medios en estos últimos años?¿Algún problema común de ejemplo?.



Es _vox populi_ las altas tasas se suicidio dentro de los cuerpos policiales, pero todos los casos que he conocido lo han sido por temas sentimentales.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Usuario_Anonimo dijo:


> Tambien era legal meter a los judios en los trenes en su momento, lo cual no significa que estuviese bien. Podiais haberos negado pero como los chulos de la patada en la puerta fuisteis a lo facil, a amedrendar (aun me acuerdo de aquellos que se ponian a revisarte las bolsas de la compra como si fuesen la gestapo para determinar si lo que habias comprado era suficiente o sino "propuesta para sancion" al canto) y multar a todo el que os llevaba la contraria.
> Cuando la gran mayoria de la ciudadania no quiere cruzarse con vosotros, igual que con una turba de moros o gitanos, algo habreis hecho, y no precisamente autocritica.
> 
> 
> ...



Comparar el genocidio de la Alemania nazi con la inconstitucionalidad de los estados de alarma no te deja en buen lugar.


----------



## aron01 (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Es _vox populi_ las altas tasas se suicidio dentro de los cuerpos policiales, pero todos los casos que he conocido lo han sido por temas sentimentales.



En el tema de la plandemia, ¿vistes algo inusual tanto fuera como dentro del cuerpo y/o recibías órdenes que pudieras considerarlos poco éticos?.


----------



## Abeja Asesina (9 Jun 2022)

Hola, gracias por el hilo.

Cuál es el caso más flagrante de corrupción policial qué has presenciado?

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Ni te puedes hacer a una idea del ostracismo al que me he visto sometido a lo largo de toda mi carrera profesional por ser firme a mis principios y no dejarme manejar.

Ya he comentado lo de los suicidios, ningún caso que conozco lo ha sido por motivos laborales. Lo han sido por motivos sentimentales. Pero sí que conozco más de un caso en el que ha conseguido la incapacitación por motivos psicológicos motivados por acabar el policía hasta la polla de la manera de hacer la cosas dentro del cuerpo.


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Comparar el genocidio de la Alemania nazi con la inconstitucionalidad de los estados de alarma no te deja en buen lugar.



Covidpass para poder salir del pais, querer hacerle la vida imposible a no-vacunados, impedirles trabajar, jalear la violencia contra no vacunados desde television, que los excluyan de poder acceder a negocios en funcion de tener el papelito de buen borrego, clamar por montar campos de concentracion de no-vacunados, policia criminal entrando en viviendas particulares sin ordenes de registro... Cambia la palabra no-vacunados por judios, a quienes no os deja bien nada de esto es a vosotros.

Los nazis tampoco se levantaron de un dia para otro con todo el tinglado montado, fue un proceso paulatino y debo daros la enhorabuena, hace un par de años creia que algo asi no se volveria a dar. 
Con la plandemia ha quedado demostrado que esta sociedad de mierda es la misma que hace 80 años habria jaleado al dictador, y su brazo ejecutor no dudara en hacer cumplir las ordenes caiga quien caiga, como bien has admitido.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Joder y el sindicato ese de la tele juspol.... Yo soy tu y me gasto los 500 en denunciar al juzgado. Alguien tiene que empezar



Mi sindicato es otro, pero da lo mismo.

Cambian las siglas, pero el tinglado sindical es siempre el mismo.

Te afilias a uno porque no estar afiliado es peligroso si vienen mal dadas, como en este caso. El criterio que sigo para afiliarme a uno u otro es una vez que conoces a los representantes sindicales de tu plantilla y ves quien está ahí por los días de liberación y quien está ahí porque realmente quiere luchar por cambiar las cosas.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (9 Jun 2022)

Usuario_Anonimo dijo:


> Tambien era legal meter a los judios en los trenes en su momento, lo cual no significa que estuviese bien. Podiais haberos negado pero como los chulos de la patada en la puerta fuisteis a lo facil, a amedrendar (aun me acuerdo de aquellos que se ponian a revisarte las bolsas de la compra como si fuesen la gestapo para determinar si lo que habias comprado era suficiente o sino "propuesta para sancion" al canto) y multar a todo el que os llevaba la contraria.
> Cuando la gran mayoria de la ciudadania no quiere cruzarse con vosotros, igual que con una turba de moros o gitanos, algo habreis hecho, y no precisamente autocritica.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> En el tema de la plandemia, ¿vistes algo inusual tanto fuera como dentro del cuerpo y/o recibías órdenes que pudieras considerarlos poco éticos?.



Sobre todo al principio.

La falta de información y medios era total.

He tenido que enterarme por la prensa de la normativa legal que estaba en vigor, así como sus sucesivas actualizaciones, y cada uno la ha interpretado como ha querido.

Aunque eso no es nada nuevo. Si mañana modifican cualquier Ley, me entero por la prensa. Eso ha sido así siempre.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Abeja Asesina dijo:


> Hola, gracias por el hilo.
> 
> Cuál es el caso más flagrante de corrupción policial qué has presenciado?
> 
> Un cordial saludo.



Define corrupción.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Legalmente, fueron contrarias a la Constitución en el mismo momento que fueron declaradas inconstitucionales por el TC. Único órgano con competencia para ello.
> 
> Algunas actuaciones se quedaron cortas y otras fueron desproporcionadas. En cualquier caso, ya da todo igual, no se puede volver atrás en el tiempo.



Mire no da igual la obligación de los cuerpos de seguridad es cumplir la ley.la constitución española.para eso se estudia tienen sindicatos con abogados y si al próximo sapatra dice que disparen a españoles blancos heteros.hasta que no se pronuncie el tribunal prostituciónal todo ok.lo mismo para jueces y fiscales.no están obligados a la obediencia debida otra cosa es por miedo a sanción o perder el plato de lentejas masacren a las personas lo cual es un acto de guerra y la violencia estaría justificada en defensa propia


----------



## Discrepante Libre (9 Jun 2022)

Usuario_Anonimo dijo:


> Covidpass para poder salir del pais, querer hacerle la vida imposible a no-vacunados, impedirles trabajar, jalear la violencia contra no vacunados desde television, que los excluyan de poder acceder a negocios en funcion de tener el papelito de buen borrego, clamar por montar campos de concentracion de no-vacunados, policia criminal entrando en viviendas particulares sin ordenes de registro... Cambia la palabra no-vacunados por judios, a quienes no os deja bien nada de esto es a vosotros.
> 
> Los nazis tampoco se levantaron de un dia para otro con todo el tinglado montado, fue un proceso paulatino y debo daros la enhorabuena, hace un par de años creia que algo asi no se volveria a dar.
> Con la plandemia ha quedado demostrado que esta sociedad de mierda es la misma que hace 80 años habria jaleado al dictador, y su brazo ejecutor no dudara en hacer cumplir las ordenes caiga quien caiga, como bien has admitido.



Todo eso es a lo que muy elecuentemente dice "Bah ya todo da igual, no podemos volver atrás"....


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Usuario_Anonimo dijo:


> Covidpass para poder salir del pais, querer hacerle la vida imposible a no-vacunados, impedirles trabajar, jalear la violencia contra no vacunados desde television, que los excluyan de poder acceder a negocios en funcion de tener el papelito de buen borrego, clamar por montar campos de concentracion de no-vacunados, policia criminal entrando en viviendas particulares sin ordenes de registro... Cambia la palabra no-vacunados por judios, a quienes no os deja bien nada de esto es a vosotros.
> 
> Los nazis tampoco se levantaron de un dia para otro con todo el tinglado montado, fue un proceso paulatino y debo daros la enhorabuena, hace un par de años creia que algo asi no se volveria a dar.
> Con la plandemia ha quedado demostrado que esta sociedad de mierda es la misma que hace 80 años habria jaleado al dictador, y su brazo ejecutor no dudara en hacer cumplir las ordenes caiga quien caiga, como bien has admitido.



Lo que yo digo.

Aclárate las ideas que te veo muy confuso.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> Mire no da igual la obligación de los cuerpos de seguridad es cumplir la ley.la constitución española.para eso se estudia tienen sindicatos con abogados y si al próximo sapatra dice que disparen a españoles blancos heteros.hasta que no se pronuncie el tribunal prostituciónal todo ok.lo mismo para jueces y fiscales.no están obligados a la obediencia debida otra cosa es por miedo a sanción o perder el plato de lentejas masacren a las personas lo cual es un acto de guerra y la violencia estaría justificada en defensa propia



¿Legalidad o moralidad? ¿En qué quedamos?

Repito, se ha cumplido con la legalidad vigente.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (9 Jun 2022)

Tienes esperanzas de que desde tus filas o de las del ejercito aparezca un Caudillo 2.0 ? Es un tema que se hable internamente?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Estoy de acuerdo.

Pero a mí no me ha contratado el jefecillo de turno, ni estoy aquí para bailar el agua al cacique local que es elegido o no cada cuatro años. A mí me ha contratado el Estado, y estoy aquí (en la policía) para cumplir con los dispuesto en el artículo 104 de Constitución y con las funciones que tengo encomendadas en la Ley 2/1986.

Que se vayan ellos si quieren.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Tienes esperanzas de que desde tus filas o de las del ejercito aparezca un Caudillo 2.0 ? Es un tema que se hable internamente?



No soy de caudillos.

Es más, creo que si apareciera un caudillo, lo que claman por su aparición son los primeros que se llevarían el chasco.


----------



## Manero empaque (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, no hay ningún tipo de orden al respecto.
> 
> Pero la maquinaria legal es implacable contra el policía cuando es denunciado por alguna minoría que tiene detrás una legión de abogados y ONG's.
> 
> ...



Piensa que la protección de estos tipejos es necesario para meter miedo a la gente para que voten "correctamente" por partidos que nos protejan de ellos. Todo eso hace que tú y el gitano seáis necesarios y complementarios. Agradéceselo e invítale a unas birras, a él le ha tocado la parte mala, tú tienes un sueldo legal.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> ¿Legalidad o moralidad? ¿En qué quedamos?
> 
> Repito, se ha cumplido con la legalidad vigente.



Eso que cumplieron ustedes no era legal . también amoral simplemente con que una persona se mirarse la constitución española o consultar con un abogado lo tendría muy claro no solo el tema del bozal si no el permitir la libre circulación por territorio nacional.miedo me dan por qué a la próxima ocurrencia del tirano de turno van a moler a palos y multas a españoles que si cumplen la ley


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (9 Jun 2022)

¿Cuánto os sacáis con el tráfico de drogas?
¿Qué tajada os lleváis de las multas?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> Eso que cumplieron ustedes no era legal . también amoral simplemente con que una persona se mirarse la constitución española o consultar con un abogado lo tendría muy claro no solo el tema del bozal si no el permitir la libre circulación por territorio nacional.miedo me dan por qué a la próxima ocurrencia del tirano de turno van a moler a palos y multas a españoles que si cumplen la ley



El órgano encargado de interpretar la constitución ha tarado casi dos años en pronunciarse, y tú pretendes que un policía con graduado escolar y un curso rápido en Ávila decida por su cuenta en 5 min si una ley es válida o no.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (9 Jun 2022)

*No hay peor tiranía que la que se ejerce a la sombra de las leyes y bajo el calor de la justicia.

Montesquieu*


Por eso la ÉTICA PERSONAL, la MORAL y la LÓGICA debe estar SIEMPRE por encima del DEBER.

No siempre vale el: "Es que yo cumplo ordenes", "Es que es el estado de derecho".


Si hubiese habido un régimen de apartheid fuerte contra el NO VACUNADO como por ejemplo AUSTRALIA o las restricciones impuestas en otros paises durante los meses duros (ITALIA/FRANCIA)... estos policias que siempre aluden
al "eg que cumplo ordenes ñeñeñeñe" hubieran TIRADO, PLACADO, Y ESPOSADO a cualquier CIUDADANO NO VACUNADO que hubiera intentado entrar a su puesto de trabajo o comercio en el que lo hubiera tenido prohibido.

Lo bueno es que gracias a la pandemia, las FUERZAS Y CUERPOS DE SEGURIDAD DEL ESTADO se han quitado la careta.

NO ENGAÑAIS YA A NADIE.

¿Servir y proteger? ¿A quien servis y a quien protegeis? Esta claro que al ciudadano de a pie, NO.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> El órgano encargado de interpretar la constitución ha tarado casi dos años en pronunciarse, y tú pretendes que un policía con graduado escolar y un curso rápido en Ávila decida por su cuenta en 5 min si una ley es válida o no.



Mire yo no soy policía.juez.fiscal ni abogado y leyendo la constitución .los derechos humanos y preguntando a un familiar abogado lo supe no es cuestión ni de estudios .si no de querer saber y sabe por qué.por que yo sé que el estado está podrido y corrupto .quizá usted piense que no.por eso se fian de lo que diga cualquier politicucho vendido y más si no se pronuncian los jueces ni fiscales los cuales son brazos armados de los políticos.


----------



## Decipher (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Sí, existe un gabinete jurídico que depende de la Jefatura. Me han dado la opción de utilizarlo, pero lo rechacé. El tema lo está llevando el abogado que el sindicato tiene contratado. Pero poco puede hacer una vez dictada la sentencia.
> 
> Ahora solo puedo esperar a que archiven la causa que tengo abierta o me absuelvan.



¿Que sindicato?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Si hubiese habido...



Y si mi abuela tuviera ruedas, sería una bicicleta.

Ya que mentas a Montesquieu, también podrías leer a Thomas Hobbes, Jonh Locke y a Rosseau y lo que decían sobre el contrato social.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Que sindicato?



Ahora estoy en la UFP. He estado en el CEP y en el SUP. El próximo será JUPOL.

Esto no va de ideologías, sino de resultados.


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Lo que yo digo.
> 
> Aclárate las ideas que te veo muy confuso.



Tu respuesta es un "caballero caballero circule" en version digital, os tienen bien amaestrados.
Ni un solo argumento para rebatirme ni aclaracion de las palabras que tu mismo has escrito.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> Mire yo no soy policía.juez.fiscal ni abogado y leyendo la constitución .los derechos humanos y preguntando a un familiar abogado lo supe no es cuestión ni de estudios .si no de querer saber y sabe por qué.por que yo sé que el estado está podrido y corrupto .quizá usted piense que no.por eso se fian de lo que diga cualquier politicucho vendido y más si no se pronuncian los jueces ni fiscales los cuales son brazos armados de los políticos.



Volvemos a lo mismo.

Todos tenemos una opinión, pero esas opiniones se quedan al margen cuando también tienes una obligaciones legales con las que cumplir.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, no hay ningún tipo de orden al respecto.
> 
> Pero la maquinaria legal es implacable contra el policía cuando es denunciado por alguna minoría que tiene detrás una legión de abogados y ONG's.
> 
> ...



Mirar para otro lado o esconderos durante las patrullas pero… cobrar, cobráis igual, no? Eso es lo importante. Hacer poco y mal pero cobrar como dios manda.


----------



## Decipher (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Ahora estoy en la UFP. He estado en el CEP y en el SUP. El próximo será JUPOL.
> 
> Esto no va de ideologías, sino de resultados.



Pues los resultados en último término dependen de la ideología. Si usted está en esta situación es porque hay una ideología detrás que la ha generado.

Que si, que su problema inmediato no se soluciona con ideología, pero a la larga si no quiere estar en esta clase de situaciones considere que apoya y promueve cada ideología.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Mirar para otro lado o esconderos durante las patrullas pero… cobrar, cobráis igual, no? Eso es lo importante. Hacer poco y mal pero cobrar como dios manda.



Y visto lo visto, es lo que más compensa.

Como se dice en el foro... Va a remar su puta madre.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Pues los resultados en último término dependen de la ideología. Si usted está en esta situación es porque hay una ideología detrás que la ha generado.
> 
> Que si, que su problema inmediato no se soluciona con ideología, pero a la larga si no quiere estar en esta clase de situaciones considere que apoya y promueve cada ideología.



Me refiero a la ideología del sindicato.

Tradicionalmente se ha vinculado al CEP con el PP, al SUP con el PSOE, y a JUPOL con VOX.

Realmente el sindicalismo en la Policía no pinta nada respecto a la operatividad. Únicamente están porque la ley reconoce de su existencia y tienes protección jurídica frente a denuncias y contenciosos-administrativos.


----------



## Porestar (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Tonto, quien va a tener que lidiar con toda esa fauna eres tú.
> 
> Es a ti, a tus familiares y a tus amigos a los que van a robar, violar, matar... La única defensa posible contra todo esto somos nosotros. Reza para que se revierta la situación, porque por ahora, todo va a peor.



Pero si la mayoría tenéis una puntería de mierda, defensa ya tendríamos algunos si no fuera porque luego vendríais a encarcelarnos por defendernos.


----------



## aron01 (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Sobre todo al principio.
> 
> La falta de información y medios era total.
> 
> ...



Entiendo, agradezco mucho tus respuestas. Desde tu experiencia, ¿crees posible que los políticos estén interesados en volver a enfrentarnos entre nosotros y/o estén usando minorías étnicas?.


----------



## kemble (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Sobre todo al principio.
> 
> La falta de información y medios era total.
> 
> ...



¿¿¿Por la prensa?????
¿¿¿Se enteran ustedes del cambio de normativas por la prensa.??
¿No saben interpretar el puto BOE y se lo tiene que explicar el telediario?


----------



## Migue111 (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Ni con la droga, ni con la delincuencia, ni con otras muchas cosas.



Imagino que habiendo problemas hay mas excusas para gastar dinero (y robar) e incentiva el voto en las elecciones. Un negocio infinito.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Pero si la mayoría tenéis una puntería de mierda, defensa ya tendríamos algunos si no fuera porque luego vendríais a encarcelarnos por defendernos.



Pues defiéndete. 

Si no eres capaz de "defenderte" contra el que viene a "encarcelarte", cómo lo vas a hacer contra el que viene a "matarte".

Ay Señor, llévame pronto.


----------



## Migue111 (9 Jun 2022)

Pregunta: si el estado obligase a vacunar por la fuerza a la gente, estariais dispuestos tu y el resto de policias a cumplir esas ordenes o crees que os rebelariais en mayoria?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

kemble dijo:


> ¿¿¿Por la prensa?????
> ¿¿¿Se enteran ustedes del cambio de normativas por la prensa.??
> ¿No saben interpretar el puto BOE y se lo tiene que explicar el telediario?



Te enteras por la prensa de que hay un actualización en el BOE.

No te citan para darte un curso con cada reforma o promulgación de una nueva Ley.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> Entiendo, agradezco mucho tus respuestas. Desde tu experiencia, ¿crees posible que los políticos estén interesados en volver a enfrentarnos entre nosotros y/o estén usando minorías étnicas?.



Lo han hecho siempre, y lo siguen haciendo.


----------



## lefebre (9 Jun 2022)

Es verdad que ya no lleváis silbato?


----------



## W33D (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> El estado de derecho es eso. Que tú seas un ignorante o tengas las inteligencia de un niño de instituto es problema tuyo.
> 
> Las leyes son de obligado cumplimiento hasta que son derogadas o declaradas anticonstitucionales. Como sucedió en los estados de alarma. Se tuvo la obligación legal de hacer cumplir con los encierros hasta que estos fueron declarados inconstitucionales. Después de eso, la policía no ha denunciado a nadie por ese motivo. Ha cumplido con la ley vigente en cada momento.



Admitiendo que el encierro fue inconstitucional, siendo el gobierno el primero en cometer ilegalidades, y ustedes apoyandolo mientras violaban derechos constitucionales basicos de todos los ciudadanos.
Yo desde entonces os veo como una banda criminal organizada, si mañana a los no vacunados nos meten en campos fema como Australia, ahi estareis vosotros ¿Verdad? Lo siento, solo hago mi trabajo... No podía saberse...

Sabe que es experimento milgram?
Y los juicios de Núremberg?
Sabe que llegado el caso la cadena de mando no le evade de responsabilidad??


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Migue111 dijo:


> Pregunta: si el estado obligase a vacunar por la fuerza a la gente, estariais dispuestos tu y el resto de policias a cumplir esas ordenes o crees que os rebelariais en mayoria?



Creo que existe información suficiente para que cada uno tome sus propias decisiones sobre su salud.

Tendría que, literalmente, haber cadáveres por las calles para que me prestara a participar al algo similar.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

W33D dijo:


> Admitiendo que el encierro fue inconstitucional, siendo el gobierno el primero en cometer ilegalidades, y ustedes apoyandolo mientras violaban derechos constitucionales basicos de todos los ciudadanos.
> Yo desde entonces os veo como una banda criminal organizada, si mañana a los no vacunados nos meten en campos fema como Australia, ahi estareis vosotros ¿Verdad? Lo siento, solo hago mi trabajo... No podía saberse...
> 
> Sabe que es experimento milgram?
> ...



Algunos parece que escribís desde el psiquiátrico.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (9 Jun 2022)

Por qué no hay policías por la calle? Es para no molestar al lumpen?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Por qué no hay policías por la calle? Es para no molestar al lumpen?



Porque el modelo policial los tiene escondidos en despachos y otros agujeros.

Es consecuencia de que los jefes no quieren trabajar de noche ni festivos, por lo que de lunes a viernes en horario de oficina hay cientos de policías trabajando y las noches y fines de semana apenas una docena.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Porque el modelo policial los tiene escondidos en despachos y otros agujeros.



Creo que no veo una patrulla a pie desde hace muchos años. Da sensación de impunidad al delincuente. 

¿No crees que sería beneficioso a nivel de seguridad e incluso recaudatorio?


----------



## Tackler (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, no.
> 
> Yo no me fustro por haberme revolcado con un gitano. Eso forma parte de los riesgos que he asumido de forma voluntaria al hacerme policía hace más de 15 años. De hecho, estos sucesos hacen que mi motivación sea mayor y sea mucho menos permisivo a la hora de controlar a toda clase de delincuentes e infractores.
> 
> El cabreo viene dado por la indefensión que he sufrido por parte del juzgado de guardia, el cual ni se ha molestado en citarme para hacerme el ofrecimiento de acciones y poder personarme en la causa contra el gitano. Cuatro sellos y cuatro firmas, y al legajo.




Te puedes personar en la causa si quieres, llamas al sindicato pides abogado y listo. Has estado lento o no te ha dado la gana. Que oye entiendo tu frustración porque los juzgados son así.

Sin ir más lejos conozco un caso de una violación (pancho viola a española) y todavía no ha sido el juicio. Pancho tiene orden de alejamiento y se la suda, ya le han detenido 5 veces por quebrantamiento y en el primer juicio por quebrantamiento le ponen una pena de multa y ya está, y así sigue, quebrantando que parece que los jueces no se enteran de que pasa de la ley española. Y para colmo no le han retirado ni el pasaporte así que fijo que cuando sea el juicio por violación se pira del país y listo. Grande la justicia española. Con esto te quiero decir que el indefenso no es sólo el policía, el indefenso es cualquier persona que sea víctima de un hijo de puta. Las leyes protegen a los hijos de puta.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Creo que no veo una patrulla a pie desde hace muchos años. Da sensación de impunidad al delincuente.
> 
> ¿No crees que sería beneficioso a nivel de seguridad e incluso recaudatorio?



No, las patrullas a pie no sirven para nada, salvo para aparentar.

En zonas peatonales muy concretas quizás tengan alguna utilidad, pero es un desperdicio de recursos.


----------



## Gorguera (9 Jun 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Pero si la mayoría tenéis una puntería de mierda, defensa ya tendríamos algunos si no fuera porque luego vendríais a encarcelarnos por defendernos.



-"¡Ah!, ¿¡qué no queréis policía!?, ¡pues ahora os las apañáis vosotros solos y os defendéis vosotros solos, que no os vamos a ayudar!"
(Vas y le metes un tiro en los sesos a un ladrón que ha entrado en tu dormitorio con un cuchillo)
-"Caballero caballero, no puede tomarse la justicia por su mano, venga por aquí caballero tiene una orden de arresto"


----------



## Discrepante Libre (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Creo que existe información suficiente para que cada uno tome sus propias decisiones sobre su salud.
> 
> Tendría que, literalmente, haber cadáveres por las calles para que me prestara a participar al algo similar.



No hace falta cadáveres por la calles, únicamente con un EXCEL manipulado con muertes por COVID desde la consejeria de SANIDAD de cada taifa seria suficiente para que tuvierais una excusa y volvierais con el manido: "Eg que zon lag ordenegg ñeñeñeñeñe".

"Eg que egta muriendo gente... eg que egta muriendo gente"...


En Aragón retirarón 400 y pico muertes por COVID porque no eran POR COVID, fue por otras causas. Cifras hinchadas que sirvieron para "justificar" de cara a la opinión pública las medidas represivas.

Insisto, no hace falta cadáveres por las calles... únicamente tener a la población asustada, acojonada, con ansiedad y amedrentada y tener una excusa de un superior que ya ha pensado por vosotros para que os presteis a ello.

Lo siento, pero causais confianza 0.

No obstante te otorgo el beneficio de la duda de que en caso de producirse tamaño abuso, *tú a título partícular* te retirarias. Pero como institución la policia tiene CERO CREDIBILIDAD, obedecerian sin ninguna duda.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Te puedes personar en la causa si quieres, llamas al sindicato pides abogado y listo. Has estado lento o no te ha dado la gana. Que oye entiendo tu frustración porque los juzgados son así.
> 
> Sin ir más lejos conozco un caso de una violación (pancho viola a española) y todavía no ha sido el juicio. Pancho tiene orden de alejamiento y se la suda, ya le han detenido 5 veces por quebrantamiento y en el primer juicio por quebrantamiento le ponen una pena de multa y ya está, y así sigue, quebrantando que parece que los jueces no se enteran de que pasa de la ley española. Y para colmo no le han retirado ni el pasaporte así que fijo que cuando sea el juicio por violación se pira del país y listo. Grande la justicia española. Con esto te quiero decir que el indefenso no es sólo el policía, el indefenso es cualquier persona que sea víctima de un hijo de puta. Las leyes protegen a los hijos de puta.



Sí, el indefenso no es el policía, es cualquier víctima.

En lo que va de año, me ha pasado dos veces lo mismo con el mismo juzgado. En enero me tuve que revolcar con un colombiano que iba "tomado" y quería marcharse conduciendo. En este caso me citaron para el ofrecimiento de acciones y delegué en el Ministerio Fiscal, pero cual fue mi sorpresa que cuando me llamaron para recoger la sentencia (no me citaron para el juicio), de los 15 días de baja, solo me reconocen 7. Tampoco me citaron para la clínica forense, estimación por el parte de urgencias. Protesté al sindicato y el abogado me "riño" por no personarme. Mira tú por donde, 4 meses después me vuelvo a revolcar. Esta vez hice todo lo que me dijo el abogado que hiciera si me volvía a pasar. En la comparecencia especifiqué que quería personarme en la causa. ¿Cómo me sortea el juzgado para seguir su ritmo y que no les moleste? Ni me citan.

Si lo detengo el sábado de semana santa y el domingo ya han dictado la sentencia, no tengo posibilidad alguna de personarme. De hecho, no me ha dado tiempo ni de ir al traumatólogo para descartar que tenga alguna fractura.

"Notifíquese la presente sentencia a las partes, señalando que contra la misma, que es firme, no cabe recurso alguno, salvo error o discrepancia de su contenido con los requisitos o términos de la conformidad".

He tenido suerte de no tener ningún hueso roto, de lo contrario, mis lesiones hubieran quedado impunes.


----------



## Porestar (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Pues defiéndete.
> 
> Si no eres capaz de "defenderte" contra el que viene a "encarcelarte", cómo lo vas a hacer contra el que viene a "matarte".
> 
> Ay Señor, llévame pronto.



El chorizo no suele pedir refuerzos ni tiene la ley de su parte, subnormal


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> El chorizo no suele pedir refuerzos ni tiene la ley de su parte, subnormal



Atontao, si no hay policía, ¿Qué impide que 5 tarados te pongan el culo como un bebedero de patos? O 10, o 20. ¿Qué cojones eres capaz de hacer tú solo?

Si habiéndola no las tienes todas contigo.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (9 Jun 2022)

Buen hilo y buenas respuestas del OP

Es chungo ser poli en una sociedad distopica como la de ahora llena de estudiantes noruegos de Erasmus

Me acuerdo de la época del Tío Paco, donde la Guardia Civil metía bofetadas [como.he escuchado a los viejos] por cualquier cosa, pero.....

Siempre a los que todos sabemos normalmente 

Ahora es al revés 

Esto, en cuanto.caiga el Fiat [deuda, crisis brutal saqueos generalizados, 5 millones de noruegos aquí etc] y haya recorte de sueldos de policías veremos como el sistema explota por dentro y por fuera

Un policía con el 40% de su sueldo recortado no va a arriesgar su vida


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Atontao, si no hay policía, ¿Qué impide que 5 tarados te pongan el culo como un bebedero de patos? O 10, o 20. ¿Qué cojones eres capaz de hacer tú solo?
> 
> Si habiéndola no las tienes todas contigo.



Y eso lo dicen los reyes del llegar siempre tarde. Si nunca estais cuando se os necesita, de que hablas? ::


----------



## W33D (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Algunos parece que escribís desde el psiquiátrico.



Lo de argumentar si eso para otro dia..

Ud habla de legalidad vigente, y es flagrante que el propio gobierno se ha saltado sus propias leyes y ustedes les han apoyado.
¿Que se siente al haber sido parte activa de un golpe de estado sanitario?
Se suponia que ustedes defendian la legalidad vigente, y sus superiores han ido contra esa legalidad (la constitucion y derechos humanos son la legalidad mas basica, entre ellas el derecho a la vida o libre circulacion)

¿Acaso los soldados nazis libraron porque lo ordenaba el mando? NO. Porque se entiende que a pesar de la cadena de mando eres un ser humano con capacidad de raciocinio, y si estas atentando contra derechos humanos basicos, no hay ninguna legalidad en lo que haces.

A raiz de la plandemia entiendo más que nunca la mentalidad yankee de tener armas en casa.

Ha quedado demostrado que el estado puede convertirse en cualquier momento en un ente totalitario. Por personas como usted, por cierto.


----------



## Tackler (9 Jun 2022)

W33D dijo:


> ¿Acaso los soldados nazis libraron porque lo ordenaba el mando? NO. Porque se entiende que a pesar de la cadena de mando eres un ser humano con capacidad de raciocinio, y si estas atentando contra derechos humanos basicos, no hay ninguna legalidad en lo que haces.




Tú eres de los que piensa que los soldados del ejército alemán eran todos nazis. No amigo los nazis estaban en las SS no en el ejército alemán. Las SS no eran más que un grupo minúsculo comparado con el total del ejército. Y obviamente dentro del ejército alemán habria nazis, porque en un conjunto tan grande de personas tiene que haberlos, pero no eran mayoría.


Si eres un nazi te vas a las SS igual que si quieres trabajar y ser policía de verdad te vas a los patrullas o furgonetas de UPR


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

Después del covid, deberíais coger la reglamentaria y volaros la cabeza.


----------



## Poseidón (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Venga, aprovechar.
> 
> Prometo no mentir.



Teneis la minima verguenza por lo que le habeis hecho a esta pais colaborando con los politicos y demas traidores durante los estados de alarma ilegales?

Conozco un compañero tuyo que se jactaba de haber multado a un pobre borracho porque no llevaba mascarilla y se salto el confinamiento.


----------



## Porestar (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Atontao, si no hay policía, ¿Qué impide que 5 tarados te pongan el culo como un bebedero de patos? O 10, o 20. ¿Qué cojones eres capaz de hacer tú solo?
> 
> Si habiéndola no las tienes todas contigo.



Con lo que tardáis en llegar vosotros desde luego no. Una vez entraron en una tienda de madrugada y tardasteis la tira en venir, y comentasteis que os habiais perdido, cuando la tienda esta frente a la plaza de la iglesia del barrio. Y cuando me puentearon el coche y no se lo llevaron porque milagrosamente la batería se había jodido ni vinisteis, y eso que había una oleada de robos y ya se habian llevado varios para liarla y este era el primero que no había acabado quemado en un descampado. Y la montaña de bolsos robados que había en un solar junto al piso de un amigo también era para aplaudiros a las 8, funcivagos.


----------



## W33D (9 Jun 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Tú eres de los que piensa que los soldados del ejército alemán eran todos nazis. No amigo los nazis estaban en las SS no en el ejército alemán. Las SS no eran más que un grupo minúsculo comparado con el total del ejército. Y obviamente dentro del ejército alemán habria nazis, porque en un conjunto tan grande de personas tiene que haberlos, pero no eran mayoría.
> 
> 
> Si eres un nazi te vas a las SS igual que si quieres trabajar y ser policía de verdad te vas a los patrullas o furgonetas de UPR



Para nada pienso eso, 100% de acuerdo contigo, igual q al OP, no le conozco y él sabra sus actuaciones durante la plandemia, pero como defiende el papel general de la policia con todo esto pues he tirado de un ejemplo que se entienda.


----------



## mike69 (9 Jun 2022)

Dice usted que es poli.

¿Por qué gira la bala cuando se dispara?



Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## Iuris Tantum (9 Jun 2022)

Buen hilo y buenas respuestas OP, te lo has currado.

Lamento tu situación, es cierto que los policías tragais mucha mierda injustamente.


Preguntas un poco específicas: aunque no te dejasen personarte, ¿pudiste acceder a la causa? ¿viste tu informe médico forense y los días de curación que te pusieron por las lesiones?
Entiendo por lo que cuentas que la conformidad se hizo en el servicio de guardia... ¿No te dijeron tus compañeros qué día y a qué hora pasaban tu causa?

Y ya un poco más genérica: las veces que has ido a declarar a juicio, ¿puedes contar cómo ha sido tu experiencia?


----------



## Pabloom (9 Jun 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> Mire yo no soy policía.juez.fiscal ni abogado y leyendo la constitución .los derechos humanos y preguntando a un familiar abogado lo supe no es cuestión ni de estudios .si no de querer saber y sabe por qué.por que yo sé que el estado está podrido y corrupto .quizá usted piense que no.por eso se fian de lo que diga cualquier politicucho vendido y más si no se pronuncian los jueces ni fiscales los cuales son brazos armados de los políticos.



No hizo ni falta preguntar a un abogado, con leer la constitución ya te dabas cuenta que todo el tinglado era ilegal, pero estos siguieron a lo suyo, ciegos y sordos a las quejas de los ciudadanos y a quienes les advertían sobre la inconstitucionalidad de tales medidas. Ajenos a todo, haciendo de carceleros de 47 millones de compatriotas, encantados de cobrar sus sueldecitos de funcionario por apatrullar calles desiertas y perseguir a quienes sacaban a pasear al perrito más tiempo del debido.

Ahora viene quejándose de que el gitano le ha pegado y que el juez no le hace casito, pero de lo otro pues ya tal, que pelillos a la mar, que no fue para tanto y que de todas formas eso ya pasó y no se puede volver atrás... Menos mal, porque ya sabemos que no harían nada diferente a lo que ya hicieron. 

Amigo policía: hace dos años tu mensaje me hubiera indignado y tendrías todo mi apoyo, hoy tus problemas laborales me la pelan. Vete a llorarle a tus amos, ya sabes: Perro Sánchez, Frijolito y las putas autoridades sanitarias de los cojones. Súbete bien la mascarilla


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Todo lo que escribes es una tontería demagógica que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.
> 
> Mi moralidad puede dictar que te busque para partirte la cara por tu opinión, sin embargo, la ley me lo prohíbe.



A lo mejor, mi moralidad hace que te aplaste el cráneo.
Cuidado con las moralidades, perro.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Y si mi abuela tuviera ruedas, sería una bicicleta.
> 
> Ya que mentas a Montesquieu, también podrías leer a Thomas Hobbes, Jonh Locke y a Rosseau y lo que decían sobre el contrato social.



Pero tú los has estudiado? En particular a Rousseau jajajjajajajaj

Acabaron todos cagándose en el Estado, y Rousseau comienza su obra así ajajjajajjaj (si no sabes ni escribirlo) jajjajajajjajajaj


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (9 Jun 2022)

Sabes Teoría Monetaria?

Para que me expliques eso que dices

Si no, te lo explico a ti


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (9 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> A lo mejor, mi moralidad hace que te aplaste el cráneo.
> Cuidado con las moralidades, perro.



No te pega para nada que hables así 

Deberías de ser frío, la lengua rápida de la ira no lleva a nada


----------



## Sesino6 (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Venga, aprovechar.
> 
> Prometo no mentir.



Porqué mentís en los informes?
Para colgaros una medallita porque os sentís unos fracasados?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> No te pega para nada que hables así
> 
> Deberías de ser frío, la lengua rápida de la ira no lleva a nada



A la basura se le trata como basura. No creas que ese perro va a jugarse un dedo por ti, están a por su paguita.

No hay diferencia entre un perro del Estado y un paguitero random.

Y ahora si tiene huevos, que me denuncie y nos vemos en el juzgado, que yo no me voy a achantar como su fiscal paco de mierda.

Yo pongo el nombre de la contraparte en el foro y le expongo públicamente.


Que le eche huevos, que no sabe quién hay detrás de cada pantalla


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (9 Jun 2022)

Aquí va a llegar el Mad Máx

Me pides 2 o 3 líneas, por diversos hilos he escrito un montón de teoría monetaria explicando todo.

Te lo voy a decir no en 3 líneas lo que viene sino en 3 palabras, lo que viene ahora:

Paradoja de Gibson 


Aquí viene miseria, hambre literal y con el tiempo robos generalizados


----------



## M4rk (9 Jun 2022)

Pabloom dijo:


> Amigo policía: hace dos años tu mensaje me hubiera indignado y tendrías todo mi apoyo, hoy tus problemas laborales me la pelan. Vete a llorarle a tus amos, ya sabes: Perro Sánchez, Frijolito y las putas autoridades sanitarias de los cojones. Súbete bien la mascarilla


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Con lo que tardáis en llegar vosotros desde luego no. Una vez entraron en una tienda de madrugada y tardasteis la tira en venir, y comentasteis que os habiais perdido, cuando la tienda esta frente a la plaza de la iglesia del barrio. Y cuando me puentearon el coche y no se lo llevaron porque milagrosamente la batería se había jodido ni vinisteis, y eso que había una oleada de robos y ya se habian llevado varios para liarla y este era el primero que no había acabado quemado en un descampado. Y la montaña de bolsos robados que había en un solar junto al piso de un amigo también era para aplaudiros a las 8, funcivagos.






Usuario_Anonimo dijo:


> Y eso lo dicen los reyes del llegar siempre tarde. Si nunca estais cuando se os necesita, de que hablas? ::



Y la última noche que trabajé, la Sala tardó 35 minutos en comisionarme desde que recibió la llamada de un tipo que estaba borracho en un bar montando el pollo. Yo no tarde más de 3 minutos en llegar, pero cuando lo hice, ya se había marchado. Ya ves tú la urgencia.

Más grave es cuando la central de alarmas te llama para decir que están viendo por las cámara a alguien en el interior de un bar reventando la máquina tragaperras y el hecho sucedió 30 minutos antes. Se suele llegar cuando el tipo ya está en otro pueblo. Sin embargo, la semana anterior tuve la suerte que fueron los vecinos quienes llamaron, y tuve la suerte de cazar al tipo, previo tour turístico por media ciudad detrás de él. 15 veces había sido detenido el pájaro por hechos similares en el último año, y ahí seguía (y sigue) a lo suyo. Rumano, para el que se lo esté preguntando.


----------



## simepikamearrasko (9 Jun 2022)

¿Participarías en una operación de caza y "vacunación" obligatoria a compatriotas que han decidido NO vacunarse con X sustancia?

(Amparado en hipoteticas leyes, y por el consejo de Ministros,todo "legal")

SOLO PUEDES RESPONDER:

SI

NO



Muy buen hilo por cierto, de lo mejor que he visto en años.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

W33D dijo:


> Lo de argumentar si eso para otro dia..
> 
> Ud habla de legalidad vigente, y es flagrante que el propio gobierno se ha saltado sus propias leyes y ustedes les han apoyado.
> ¿Que se siente al haber sido parte activa de un golpe de estado sanitario?
> ...



Habló de putas la tacones.

A parte de la demagogia de tu post, ¿cual es tu argumento? No lo encuentro.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Teneis la minima verguenza por lo que le habeis hecho a esta pais colaborando con los politicos y demas traidores durante los estados de alarma ilegales?
> 
> Conozco un compañero tuyo que se jactaba de haber multado a un pobre borracho porque no llevaba mascarilla y se salto el confinamiento.



Siento vergüenza por pertenecer a una sociedad que forma su opinión en base a titulares de Twitter, canales de Telegram y Sálvame de Luxe.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

mike69 dijo:


> Dice usted que es poli.
> 
> ¿Por qué gira la bala cuando se dispara?
> 
> ...



Por las estrías del ánima del cañón.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Buen hilo y buenas respuestas OP, te lo has currado.
> 
> Lamento tu situación, es cierto que los policías tragais mucha mierda injustamente.
> 
> ...



Como he dicho, no es que me denegaran mi personación en la causa con un escrito, es que no me dieron tiempo físico ni para ir al médico. Fui el lunes al juzgado a entregar el número de cuenta bancaria para cuando el detenido con el que me revolqué en enero hiciera el ingreso, si lo hace. Que esa es otra. Aprovechando que estaba allí les pregunté por esta otra causa, y me remitieron al juzgado de lo penal. Ahí comencé a olerme la tostada. Cuando llegue al penal me dijeron que el tema ya se había juzgado y me dieron una copia de la sentencia. Es todo lo que tengo.

No me dio tiempo ni a ir al médico a por la baja ni al traumatólogo para que viera si tenía algún hueso roto. A día de hoy, sigo con un dedo inflamado y con limitación a la movilidad. El dolor es mínimo, pero todavía tengo.

Las veces que soy citado como testigo hay de todo. Una vez tuve que explicar a la jueza que el arroz encontrado en una caja de herramientas era para guardar la cocaína y que no se humedezca, toda vez que preguntaba con aire jocoso si era para hacerse una paella. Por lo general bien, pero en más de una ocasión me han sacado los colores por negligencia manifiesta de mis superiores que han realizado chapuzas y me ha tocado a mí y a mis compañeros salvar los muebles. Por lo general tanto jueces como fiscales son cordiales.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Pabloom dijo:


> No hizo ni falta preguntar a un abogado, con leer la constitución ya te dabas cuenta que todo el tinglado era ilegal, pero estos siguieron a lo suyo, ciegos y sordos a las quejas de los ciudadanos y a quienes les advertían sobre la inconstitucionalidad de tales medidas. Ajenos a todo, haciendo de carceleros de 47 millones de compatriotas, encantados de cobrar sus sueldecitos de funcionario por apatrullar calles desiertas y perseguir a quienes sacaban a pasear al perrito más tiempo del debido.
> 
> Ahora viene quejándose de que el gitano le ha pegado y que el juez no le hace casito, pero de lo otro pues ya tal, que pelillos a la mar, que no fue para tanto y que de todas formas eso ya pasó y no se puede volver atrás... Menos mal, porque ya sabemos que no harían nada diferente a lo que ya hicieron.
> 
> Amigo policía: hace dos años tu mensaje me hubiera indignado y tendrías todo mi apoyo, hoy tus problemas laborales me la pelan. Vete a llorarle a tus amos, ya sabes: Perro Sánchez, Frijolito y las putas autoridades sanitarias de los cojones. Súbete bien la mascarilla



Otro que no se entera de que va la película.

Mis problemas laborales son míos. No he venido aquí para buscar cariño. Vengo para tirar de la manta.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> A lo mejor, mi moralidad hace que te aplaste el cráneo.
> Cuidado con las moralidades, perro.



Aplícate el cuento, oveja.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Pero tú los has estudiado? En particular a Rousseau jajajjajajajaj
> 
> Acabaron todos cagándose en el Estado, y Rousseau comienza su obra así ajajjajajjaj (si no sabes ni escribirlo) jajjajajajjajajaj



Muy por encima.

A lo que voy, todos los ciudadanos ceden parte de su libertad al estado para que este la administre por bien común.


----------



## elepwr (9 Jun 2022)

estas indefenso cuando te enfrentas a basura?

lo q nos pasa a nosotros con los policias

todo lo que os pase os lo mereceis y mas


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (9 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Sabes Teoría Monetaria?
> 
> Para que me expliques eso que dices
> 
> Si no, te lo explico a ti



Caballero un hilo sobre eso para legos (como el que escribe), seria de agradecer y alguna prevision que Ud intuya.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (9 Jun 2022)

Ezekyle Abaddon dijo:


> Caballero un hilo sobre eso para legos (como el que escribe), seria de agradecer y alguna prevision que Ud intuya.









Dinero, crédito bancario y ciclos económicos







www.jesushuertadesoto.com





Echa un vistazo por encima, tiene un índice muy bueno 

Es pdf gratis


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (9 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Dinero, crédito bancario y ciclos económicos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luego le echo un ojo. Gracias.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Muy por encima.
> 
> A lo que voy, todos los ciudadanos ceden parte de su libertad al estado para que este la administre por *bien común*.



El sacrosanto, incorruptible, axiomático, todopoderoso *BIEN COMÚN*: Cuantas barbaridades se han echo, se hacen y se harán usando el *BIEN COMÚN* como excusa.

Todos entendemos el porqué de las cosas, pero lo repito porque es de primero de lógica.

Que el estado prohiba los botellones y los castigue para evitar peleas, homicidios, suciedad o simplemente que los jovenes comprendan que su salud está en peligro si abusan del alcohol es velar por el *BIEN COMÚN.*

Sin ninguna prueba científica que avalara la necesidad, obligar a llevar en la vía pública el bozal, bajo sanciones y que la policia acate semejante barbaridad *no es velar por el BIEN COMÚN,* es ser cómplice de una orden CRIMINAL, ACIENTIFICA, POLÍTICA y que ataca directamente la dignidad del ciudadano y de las personas, deberiais TODOS los policias haberos negado en bloque y decirles a vuestros jefes: NO LO VAMOS A CUMPLIR.

El bien común... siempre aludiendo al puto bien común como excusa para todo.

        

NI OLVIDO NI PERDÓN, la policia sois un pilar fundamental de la sociedad y NOS HABEIS FALLADO.


----------



## Poseidón (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Siento vergüenza por pertenecer a una sociedad que forma su opinión en base a titulares de Twitter, canales de Telegram y Sálvame de Luxe.



Y eso lo dices siendo el tuiter y el instagram de tu oficio una absoluta verguenza progre?


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (9 Jun 2022)

¿No te remuerde la conciencia ver lo que ves a diario, y seguir trabajando de policía?


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Tonto, quien va a tener que lidiar con toda esa fauna eres tú.
> 
> Es a ti, a tus familiares y a tus amigos a los que van a robar, violar, matar... La única defensa posible contra todo esto somos nosotros. Reza para que se revierta la situación, porque por ahora, todo va a peor.



Primero de todo, mi protección es espiritual.
Pero llegado el caso, antes que llamarte a ti o tus colegas, tengo un arsenal en casa.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (9 Jun 2022)

¿La droga incautada se quema? 
Venga, que esta es buena.


----------



## Rextor88 (9 Jun 2022)

¿Qué se siente al saber que seréis carne de cañón ante el futuro Mad Max?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Muy por encima.
> 
> A lo que voy, todos los ciudadanos ceden parte de su libertad al estado para que este la administre por bien común.



Tan por encima que Rousseau estaba en contra del estado jajajajajajajajajajajjaj


----------



## Tackler (9 Jun 2022)

mike69 dijo:


> Dice usted que es poli.
> 
> ¿Por qué gira la bala cuando se dispara?
> 
> ...




Porque el cañón de las pistolas y la mayoría de armas largas excepto escopetas está rayado y otorga ese giro.


----------



## Rextor88 (9 Jun 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Porque el cañón de las pistolas y la mayoría de armas largas excepto escopetas está rayado y otorga ese giro.



No es por eso, todo el mundo sabe que el gnomo que hay dentro del cañón empuja la bala fuera...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

Al final del día, solo serás un paguitero más, escoria


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Sesino6 dijo:


> Porqué mentís en los informes?
> Para colgaros una medallita porque os sentís unos fracasados?



Normalmente para dejar bien atado según que cosas y que el criminal no se libre de la pena.

Pero no es mentir en el sentido de inventarse hechos, sino ocultar/pasar por alto detalles que puedan beneficiar al delincuente.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Que le eche huevos, que no sabe quién hay detrás de cada pantalla



Efectivamente, no sabes quien detrás de cada pantalla.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Efectivamente, no sabes quien detrás de cada pantalla.



Te están dando por culo ahora? Tras tras?

Por cierto, mentís en los informes porque sois unos ratas, échale huevos y denunciame


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

simepikamearrasko dijo:


> ¿Participarías en una operación de caza y "vacunación" obligatoria a compatriotas que han decidido NO vacunarse con X sustancia?
> 
> (Amparado en hipoteticas leyes, y por el consejo de Ministros,todo "legal")
> 
> ...



Ya he contestado a eso.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Ya he contestado a eso.



Ha quedado claro que sí, y si no, se miente en algún informe.. je je.. por el bien común.


YA SABES


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Te están dando por culo ahora? Tras tras?
> 
> Por cierto, mentís en los informes porque sois unos ratas, échale huevos y denunciame



No sé lo que tendría que denunciar. Ser tonto no es delito.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No sé lo que tendría que denunciar. Ser tonto no es delito.



Hombre, si lo fuese, estarías en chirona con tus compañeros perros del estado.

Por el bien común os meteriais en el calabozo vosotros mismos.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

elepwr dijo:


> estas indefenso cuando te enfrentas a basura?
> 
> lo q nos pasa a nosotros con los policias
> 
> todo lo que os pase os lo mereceis y mas



La Policía solo trata con delincuentes, drogadictos y gente de mal vivir, ¿a qué grupo perteneces tú?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> La Policía solo trata con delincuentes, drogadictos y gente de mal vivir, ¿a qué grupo perteneces tú?



¿En qué grupo entramos la gente que no nos poníamos mascarilla?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> NI OLVIDO NI PERDÓN, la policia sois un pilar fundamental de la sociedad y NOS HABEIS FALLADO.



Pues salvo por los delincuentes, drogadictos y gente de mal vivir, el resto de la sociedad me saluda al pasar y suele pararse a hablar conmigo cuando voy de patrulla.

Siento que valoran mi trabajo.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Hombre, si lo fuese, estarías en chirona con tus compañeros perros del estado.
> 
> Por el bien común os meteriais en el calabozo vosotros mismos.



A través de una pantalla eres muy altanero.

Puedes pasar por la puerta de cualquier comisaría, móvil en mano, y hacer un directo diciendo a la cara del primer policía con el que te cruces todas las tonterías que dices aquí.

Vamos, campeón, échale huevos. Te reto a que lo hagas.

Si no aceptas el reto, eres un bocachancla.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> A través de una pantalla eres muy altanero.
> 
> Puedes pasar por la puerta de cualquier comisaría, móvil en mano, y hacer un directo diciendo a la cara del primer policía con el que te cruces todas las tonterías que dices aquí.
> 
> ...



Dime tu comisaría.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> ¿La droga incautada se quema?
> Venga, que esta es buena.



No toda.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Dime tu comisaría.



No hace falta que sea a mí.

La que esté más cerca de tu casa.

Si yo diera contigo y me desafiaras de la manera que lo haces aquí, ten por seguro que acabaríamos con lesiones.


----------



## dcuartero (9 Jun 2022)

A mí desde que un poli mierda le puso una multa de 600 euros a un vecino mío que es diabético y tenía que andar 4 km al día por su salud todo ello demostrado por informes médicos, para mí sois unos mierdas, que además no cumplisteis la constitución que jurasteis defender al tomar posesión de vuestros puestos de funcionarios de carrera, porque en un estado de alarma no se puede prohibir la libre circulación de personas, ni tirar puertas abajo como todos vimos en televisión , ni multar por pasear por la calle, etc, etc saludines


----------



## germano89 (9 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Lo siento chato, NO DA TODO IGUAL, ni *OLVIDO ni PERDÓN , * Los policias teniais la obligación MORAL de no cumplir leyes injustas, me consta que muchos "pasabais", pero las multas a ciudadanos por no llevar la mascarilla en la calle, por poner un ejemplo fueron el acto más *REPUGNANTE y VERGONZOSO* que algunos policias realizaron digno de una dictadura fascista con la cual colaborabais, prueba inequivoca de su BAJEZA MORAL y de que el adjetivo de PERRO DEL ESTADO les viene ni que pintado.
> 
> No os podeis ni IMAGINAR, pero ni IMAGINAR, la ansiedad y los problemas para dormir que muchos currantes de la PRIVADA (LOS QUE FINANCIAMOS A ESTE ESTADO PODRIDO, CORRUPTO Y MISERABLE), tuvimos cuando decidimos NO VACUNARNOS y TODOS LOS MEDIOS intentaron sembrar en la población la idea de que a los NO VACUNADOS habia que aislarlos, prohibirles entrar en tiendas o incluso en sus trabajos.
> 
> ...



+1 

Luego les dices todo esto y te acusan de desobediencia y 600€ de multa. 
Además dice que era incostitucional cuando lo dijo el TC, y eso no es así, privar de libertad a una persona que no ha hecho nada es algo ilegal, no hace falta que venga un tribunal politizado a decirte nada. ¿o tienes que esperar a que el TC diga que matar a alguien o robarle no es legal? A otro con esos cuentos.

A ver como os recuperais de esta.

@ El Profeta 2.0


----------



## Sesino6 (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Normalmente para dejar bien atado según que cosas y que el criminal no se libre de la pena.
> 
> Pero no es mentir en el sentido de inventarse hechos, sino ocultar/pasar por alto detalles que puedan beneficiar al delincuente.



Me refería a inventaros hechos que no habéis presenciado.
De hecho a mí me ha pasado.
Y no sólo una vez.
Sois unos sinvergüenzas.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No hace falta que sea a mí.
> 
> La que esté más cerca de tu casa.
> 
> Si yo diera contigo y me desafiaras de la manera que lo haces aquí, ten por seguro que acabaríamos con lesiones.



Acabarías con* 

Un tano random te lesionó, no lo olvidemos jajajjajajjajajjajajajjaajaja


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Acabarías con*
> 
> Un tano random te lesionó, no lo olvidemos jajajjajajjajajjajajajjaajaja



No desvíes la atención, comemierda.

Espero tú vídeo de valiente.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No desvíes la atención, comemierda.
> 
> Espero tú vídeo de valiente.



Dime tu comisaría, basura.


----------



## dcuartero (9 Jun 2022)

Y desde que os ordenaron raptarnos a todos y restringir nuestra libre circulación por territorio nacional ya estabais incumpliendo la ley, vosotros polis prevaricador es y vuestros jefes los políticos traidores al pueblo español


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> A mí desde que un poli mierda le puso una multa de 600 euros a un vecino mío que es diabético y tenía que andar 4 km al día por su salud todo ello demostrado por informes médicos, para mí sois unos mierdas, que además no cumplisteis la constitución que jurasteis defender al tomar posesión de vuestros puestos de funcionarios de carrera, porque en un estado de alarma no se puede prohibir la libre circulación de personas, ni tirar puertas abajo como todos vimos en televisión , ni multar por pasear por la calle, etc, etc saludines



Quien sancionó a tu vecino fue la subdelegación del gobierno de tu provincia.

Reclámales a ellos.


----------



## Rediooss (9 Jun 2022)

Conocí a uno hace muchos años, cuando éramos unos chavales, que era un auténtico hijo de puta, un trastornado, un psicópata, una de las peores personas que he conocido en mi vida, un mierda que solo valoraba el culto a su cuerpo, y luego se metía en peleas que ni ganaba, el subnormal.
Cuando años más tarde me comentaron que acabó opositando para PN y aprobó, me quede helado, solo imaginarme a semejante psicópata con una pistola y una placa se me erizaban los pelos, ¿ no hacen ningún tipo de cribado psicológico de los candidatos, o los buscan así adrede ?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Dime tu comisaría, basura.



Que no desvíes la atención.

Elige una al azar. Puedes incluso elegir al policía que veas mas flojillo. O una mujer, si te sientes más seguro.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, las patrullas a pie no sirven para nada, salvo para aparentar.
> 
> En zonas peatonales muy concretas quizás tengan alguna utilidad, pero es un desperdicio de recursos.



Es una lastima. Yo realmente disfruto cuando veo lo nerviosa que se pone la chusma cuando ve a alguien de uniforme. Se esconden y se les ve temerosos. Creo que a más presencia policial menos gentuza en la calle. A demás hay temas de incivismo (suciedad, ruido, desorden, vandalismo ...) y menudeo que profileferan con la sensación de impunidad que da el saber que no hay policía y que si viene no te va hacer nada o no va tener consecuencias.

"El miedo guarda la viña"

En cualquier caso, agradezco tu sinceridad.


----------



## Rextor88 (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Rextor88 (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Quien sancionó a tu vecino fue la subdelegación del gobierno de tu provincia.
> 
> Reclámales a ellos.



Y quién le propuso para sanción? JAJAJA

Putos maderos de mierda


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Que no desvíes la atención.
> 
> Elige una al azar. Puedes incluso elegir al policía que veas mas flojillo. O una mujer, si te sientes más seguro.



Vamos, que NO TIENES COJONES


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Es una lastima. Yo realmente disfruto cuando veo lo nerviosa que se pone la chusma cuando ve a alguien de uniforme. Se esconden y se les ve temerosos. Creo que a más presencia policial menos gentuza en la calle. A demás hay temas de incivismo (suciedad, ruido, desorden, vandalismo ...) y menudeo que profileferan con la sensación de impunidad que da el saber que no hay policía y que si viene no te va hacer nada o no va tener consecuencias.
> 
> "El miedo guarda la viña"
> 
> En cualquier caso, agradezco tu sinceridad.



Es imposible tener un policía en cada esquina.

La delincuencia se combate con mano dura. No es ni medio normal tener en la calle a gente con 5 pantallas de antecedentes. Esa gente tendría que estar en prisión o expulsada del país.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Y quién le propuso para sanción? JAJAJA
> 
> Putos maderos de mierda



La Policía hizo lo que tenía que hacer. Dar cuenta de unos hechos a la autoridad competente, y estos son los que deciden si el hecho debe de ser sancionado o no.


----------



## germano89 (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Pues defiéndete.
> 
> Si no eres capaz de "defenderte" contra el que viene a "encarcelarte", cómo lo vas a hacer contra el que viene a "matarte".
> 
> Ay Señor, llévame pronto.



Si pareceis mas militares que policias, por favor. Que teneis una cantidad de medios para reprimir brutales.


----------



## Knightfall (9 Jun 2022)

Mucho ánimo compañero, se como te sientes, lesionado duante 2 semanas + 2 semanas mas de baja por un esguince por un hijo de la gran puta multireincidente que se revolvió en el suelo y me cayó encima del tobillo que tenia en mala postura, ni caso a mi lesión


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Vamos, que NO TIENES COJONES



Aquí el que está falto de cojones eres tú. Y de inteligencia.

Hasta que no hagas el puto vídeo eres un bocachancla de mierda que no merece más mi atención.


----------



## Knightfall (9 Jun 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> Si pareceis mas militares que policias, por favor. Que teneis una cantidad de medios para reprimir brutales.



Todo lo que uses hay que justificarlo luego de cara al juez


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Aquí el que está falto de cojones eres tú. Y de inteligencia.
> 
> Hasta que no hagas el puto vídeo eres un bocachancla de mierda que no merece más mi atención.



Que me digas tu comisaría, puto achantao


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Mucho ánimo compañero, se como te sientes, lesionado duante 2 semanas + 2 semanas mas de baja por un esguince por un hijo de la gran puta multireincidente que se revolvió en el suelo y me cayó encima del tobillo que tenia en mala postura, ni caso a mi lesión



No sabía que eras compañero.

Pues eso. Que si por mi fuera habría reventado al gitano una vez me hice con él. Pero encima te tienes que contener.


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No hace falta que sea a mí.
> 
> La que esté más cerca de tu casa.
> 
> Si yo diera contigo y me desafiaras de la manera que lo haces aquí, ten por seguro que acabaríamos con lesiones.



¿También mentiras a la hora de hacer el informe, eh? Y otra cosa, ¿No os enseñan en la academia a desescalar las situaciones? Al final no importa que os las queráis dar de profesionales, el prepotente y chulo que lleváis dentro acaba saliendo siempre, por eso entre otras muchas cosas nadie os respeta, no sois mas que unos matones, siempre tirando de placa para abusar a la mínima.
Yo que tu dejaría de contestar en el hilo y lo daría por finiquitado, da ascopena leerte.


----------



## Rextor88 (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> La Policía hizo lo que tenía que hacer. Dar cuenta de unos hechos a la autoridad competente, y estos son los que deciden si el hecho debe de ser sancionado o no.



Igualitos que los locales que propusieron para sanción a mi padre por no llevar mascarilla por la calle, ni se molestaron en hablar con él y preguntarle por qué no la llevaba... Ni una palabra ni nada. Mi padre no supo nada hasta que no llegó la sanción. Luego la sanción fue anulada al presentar los informes médicos y el documento de exención en el recurso por vía telemática en 5 minutos... El problema es que el tonto del policía de turno trabajó para nada e hizo trabajar a los de Delegación para nada... Así va el país.


----------



## Bloperas (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, no.
> 
> Yo no me fustro por haberme revolcado con un gitano. Eso forma parte de los riesgos que he asumido de forma voluntaria al hacerme policía hace más de 15 años. De hecho, estos sucesos hacen que mi motivación sea mayor y sea mucho menos permisivo a la hora de controlar a toda clase de delincuentes e infractores.
> 
> El cabreo viene dado por la indefensión que he sufrido por parte del juzgado de guardia, el cual ni se ha molestado en citarme para hacerme el ofrecimiento de acciones y poder personarme en la causa contra el gitano. Cuatro sellos y cuatro firmas, y al legajo.



Mira a ver si el gitano es un protegido por la mafia que tenemos en España. Al expediente Royuela me remito.

Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

Ahí está el achantao de @El Profeta 2.0 ignorandome.


Esta es la basura policial que hay en nuestras calles.


----------



## Rediooss (9 Jun 2022)

“¡Disparen! ¡Es una orden!”, de Antonio Hidalgo, 2021:


Unos ganaderos cántabros andan a la greña porque las instituciones del Estado han decidido cargarse un puente que para ellos es imprescindible para poder llevar a cabo su labor y mantener su sustento. El Estado evalúa una situación y dicta una orden en función de su propio interés estratégico, que siempre resulta ser inhumano, insensible y tan contrario al interés general, como al particular. Al obediente contribuyente no le queda otra que emplear la máxima del ‘ajo y agua’: _a joderse y aguantarse_. O no, pero pasa muy pocas veces que los damnificados se atrevan a plantar cara, como han hecho unas pocas mujeres y hombres del rural del norte de la Península, ancianos en su mayoría, que han tenido la osadía de salir al encuentro de la Benemérita armados con varas y provistos de un volquete con el que han conseguido impedir la demolición de su necesario puente. No podemos pasar por alto que el Estado da las órdenes, pero que quienes las ejecutan con frialdad y obediencia son los miembros de las fuerzas de seguridad. ¡A mandar!

Tanto me inspiró el ejemplo de dignidad y valentía de los ganaderos de Serdio por emprender una acción de resistencia tan poco común, como me indignó el comentario que escuché en televisión proferido por una psicóloga peliteñida que prestaba sus servicios como _opinóloga _en una de las docenas de tertulias que la televisión nos ofrece.


*¿Puede haber en el siglo XXI un oficio más indigno, más grosero, más dañino, más servil, lisonjero y cobarde que el de los secuaces contertulios de la caja tonta? Ingenieros de la opinión, expertos de la nada, voceros del poder, estos inútiles bien pagados repiten como loros los dictados de sus benefactores, mientras engañan e insultan a los incautos con sus clericales sermones para el adoctrinamiento de las masas.* La misión de la psicóloga oxigenada era la de dar un estirón de orejas a los vaqueros cántabros: ¿qué culpa tienen los pobres agentes de la Guardia Civil para tener que sufrir en sus carnes, uniformes y coches patrulla la furia de los iracundos montañeses?, ladraba la estúpida opinadora.

_Lavrenti Beria fue jefe de la NKVD, la sanguinaria policía secreta de Stalin. Además de ordenar miles de detenciones arbitrarias, trabajos forzados en _gulags_, torturas y ejecuciones, Beria mató con sus propias manos a no sabemos cuántas personas, participaba activamente en las torturas de los prisioneros sospechosos de oponerse al régimen soviético y tenía como principal afición la de

ordenar el secuestro “legal” de mujeres y niñas con las que el político abjasio se encaprichaba y a las que acababa violando y golpeando en su palacio de Moscú. Beria es tristemente conocido por ordenar la Masacre de Katyn, en la que 22.ooo polacos fueron ejecutados por el Comisariado del Pueblo para Asuntos Internos de la URSS en la oscuridad y el silencio de los bosques de la Rusia occidental durante la primavera de 1940. Las víctimas eran prisioneros de guerra, funcionarios del Estado polaco y civiles.

No se sabe demasiado de la vida de ‘Blojin’, solo que era el jefe de verdugos de la Lubianka, la prisión moscovita cercana al Kremlin en la que la NKVD torturaba a los prisioneros políticos. Blojin tiene el despreciable récord de haber sido la persona que ha matado a más seres humanos, uno a uno, en un menor lapso de tiempo, a lo largo de la historia. Fue enviado a Katyn para que se encargara de la ejecución de miles de prisioneros polacos. En solo 28 días, consiguió matar a

7.000 personas con una pistola Walther alemana, un arma cuya procedencia pretendía evitar que la historia responsabilizara a los soviéticos de semejante crimen contra la humanidad. Blojin ejecutó con un tiro en la nuca a unos 250 prisioneros polacos en cada una de las noches que pasó en el bosque de Katyn._


¿A santo de qué viene semejante cambio de tema? En relación a lo siguiente: ¿quién es más responsable de sus criminales actos, el que da la orden o el que la ejecuta? ¿Beria o Blojin? ¿El Ministerio de Transportes que ha ordenado el derribo del puente de Serdio sin que haya previsto su sustitución o los agentes de la Guardia Civil que cobran unos

1.500 euros al mes a cambio de hacer realidad la _voluntad de poder _del Estado? ¿Está justificado emprender una lucha contra la policía si los que toman las decisiones trabajan en un despacho de la capital?

*La psicóloga de la tele lo tiene claro: los policías son seres de luz, inocentes y sin mácula; funcionarios profesionales que se limitan a hacer su trabajo; son solo herramientas que no piensan, no toman decisiones ni cuestionan las órdenes que deben acatar. *¿Cómo vamos a criminalizar del asesinato de Julio César a las dagas que acabaron con su vida? ¿No serían más responsables de la muerte del dictador romano los senadores que conspiraron contra César y le asestaron las 23 puñaladas? Tal vez el Ministerio se haya equivocado, admite la contertulia, pero, según ella, en ningún caso el ganadero Carlos tenía derecho a envestir con su vehículo la barricada de la Guardia Civil. Este asunto me recuerda al de todos estos criminólogos y aficionados que se lamentan de que el triple crimen de Alcàsser se cerrara en falso con la detención y condena de un chivo expiatorio, al mismo tiempo que exculpan de toda responsabilidad a la Guardia Civil, la institución que hizo posible tan abominable _mentira de Estado_.


*Yo siempre pensé que los malos, los grandes criminales de la historia, son, efectivamente, aquellos que dan las órdenes, los que planean los crímenes, los que detentan el poder sobre los pueblos y los individuos, los Stalin, Hitler, Franco, González, Bush, Obama y compañía. Que los que las ejecutan son malos también, pero que su nivel de responsabilidad es, a la fuerza, menor. Y eso pensaba hasta que escuché en un vídeo al norteamericano Mark Passio, el de la ley natural, asegurando que no es así, que los principales responsables de cualquier crimen político son aquellos que lo cometen, los brazos ejecutores, los que terminan el día con las manos manchadas de sangre. ¿Quiénes son más responsables de lo que está ocurriendo? ¿Gobernantes, jueces y legisladores?*

¿Alto Estado Mayor del Ejército? ¿Responsables de la OMS? ¿Ejecutivos de las multinacionales farmacéuticas? ¿Sus accionistas? ¿Bill Gates? Según la teoría de Passio, deberíamos culpar de _lo que está ocurriendo _a científicos fabuladores, médicos y sanitarios

que aconsejan y colaboran, practicantes que pinchan, periodistas que mienten, policías que multan, madres, padres y profesores que consentimos que los niños consuman sus horas respirando sus propios desechos.

Militares y guardias civiles se rigen en base al concepto de ‘obediencia debida’, así que sus acciones nunca pueden ser objeto de responsabilidad legal si han sido ordenadas por una instancia superior. Este concepto legal se basa en el ‘principio de autoridad’, propio de regímenes e instituciones jerarquizados y antidemocráticos, así que se contradice con el llamado ‘principio de juricidad’ propio del _estado de derecho _o _imperio de la ley _que debería regir los Estados pomposamente autodenominados “democráticos”: los actos tienen que ser legales en todo caso; la ‘obediencia debida’ no exime al ejecutor de sus actos criminales. Ciertamente, bloquear un puente con un coche patrulla no es un delito, pero sí asesinar a 7.000 personas en un mes o poner en práctica políticas sanitarias ordenadas por el Ministerio, aun a sabiendas de que éstas, lejos de protegernos, afectan y afectarán gravemente la salud de los pacientes. ¿El médico de cabecera debe seguir el protocolo que le dicta el Ministerio de Sanidad o debe proteger la salud de sus pacientes en base a su dignidad personal y en obediencia al _juramento hipocrático _que ha realizado?

*La televisión apela a la ‘obediencia debida’ para eximir de toda responsabilidad a los trabajadores del Estado, todo lo contrario que hicieron en 1945 los magistrados de los juicios de Núremberg cuando decidieron anular esta argucia legal y condenar con severas penas a unos cuantos criminales de guerra nazis. Mientras que los agentes de la Guardia Civil quedan excluidos de la categoría ‘seres humanos’, en tanto que se les niega la capacidad de tomar decisiones morales por sí mismos, anulando su libre albedrío y cosificándoles como meros instrumentos, los oficiales nazis fueron elevados a la categoría de sujetos libres por los tribunales de Núremberg alegando que pudieron desobedecer las órdenes de personajes como Adolf Hitler o Reinhard Heydrich, pero no lo hicieron. El sistema de poder altera a su antojo sus propios principios jurídicos en función de sus necesidades temporales, sean éstas proteger a sus matones o escarmentar a sus enemigos.*

La filósofa Hannah Arendt escribió su excelente obra _Eichmann en Jerusalén. Un estudio acerca de la banalidad del mal _en 1963. Arendt nos demostró que Adolf Eichmann, el oficial de las SS que dirigió la logística del transporte de cientos de miles de judíos a los campos de concentración y exterminio alemanes durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, era responsable de este genocidio, al margen de que aludiera al ‘principio de obediencia debida’ en el tribunal de Jerusalén que le acabó condenando a la horca después de un secuestro ilegal llevado a cabo por agentes del Mossad. Eichmann afirmó en el juicio que no era racista, que no era antisemita, que no era un ferviente nacionalsocialista, que nunca había matado a una mosca, que desaprobaba la _decisión final_, que se limitaba a hacer su trabajo obedeciendo las órdenes de sus superiores y que si él no lo hubiera hecho, se lo hubieran encargado a otro. Y, probablemente, el miembro de las _Waffen SS _decía la verdad. Eichmann suplicaba por su vida alegando que no era un _sujeto_, sino un _instrumento _de la maquinaria criminal nazi, una sola pieza del siniestro engranaje. De poco le sirvió, pues si el Estado de Israel ordenó la captura en Argentina del criminal de guerra alemán, fue con la intención de acabar con su vida y vengar a sus víctimas; el veredicto del juez estaba decidido antes de que comenzara el juicio. Seguramente, Adolf Eichmann no hubiera podido detener el genocidio negándose a participar en el mismo, pero si el _obersturmbannführer _consiguió mantenerse sereno en el cadalso mientras le

ceñían la soga al cuello fue porque, en su fuero interno, sabía a la perfección que era responsable directo de la matanza de cientos de miles de inocentes.

En un _estado de derecho, _la ‘culpa’ se impone solamente a aquellos individuos que incumplen la legislación vigente, así que la culpabilidad de un sujeto se reduce a un simple elemento jurídico vinculado a los requerimientos de los Estados. Mientras el asesino que mata a cien enemigos en la guerra será considerado un _héroe_, un humilde trabajador que no pueda hacer frente al pago de impuestos podrá ser multado o acabará con sus huesos en la cárcel. La ley establece la culpabilidad de los actos al margen de la moral, de lo que está _bien _o lo que está _mal_. ¿Es ‘moral’ vacunar a decenas, cientos o miles de personas con un brebaje experimental que genera graves efectos adversos a corto plazo, e imprevisibles a medio y largo plazo? No, pero es legal, está remunerado y socialmente bien visto.

Antaño, la ‘moral’ estaba regida en base a criterios religiosos, distinguiéndose así de la legalidad. Actuar conforme a los principios morales impuestos por la Iglesia era _hacer lo correcto_, desde ‘no matar’, a no tener pensamientos impuros, pese a que los pensamientos erótico-festivos no podían ser sancionados por las leyes. La religión es el aparato ideológico que permite prevenir la transgresión de los tabúes, es un mecanismo tradicional de los poderhabientes para que las personas se comporten conforme a sus propios intereses. Al igual que ocurre con la ‘ley positiva’, los preceptos religiosos establecen la diferencia entre lo que está permitido y lo que está prohibido. Más que ser _buena persona_, el beato meapilas se caracterizaba por ser un individuo sumiso y obediente con el poder establecido.

John Adams ya nos advirtió que la _falta de fe _propia de los individuos de la modernidad occidental desencadenaría en una sociedad inmoral, como la que ha permitido y fomentado los crímenes de las dictaduras del siglo XX, como la que ha justificado el lanzamiento de las bombas atómicas sobre las ciudades japonesas de Hiroshima y Nagasaki, como la sociedad que ha olvidado ya el genocidio de miles de ancianos en las residencias dependientes del Estado español en marzo de 2020. Dos antiguos, Aristóteles y Cicerón, desvincularon el _bien _de los preceptos religiosos al referirse a la _virtud cívica _como objetivo de toda _ética _individual: nuestros actos siempre tienen que responder al deseo de que prevalezca el _bien común_, lo que es mejor para toda la comunidad. Unos siglos más tarde, el renacentista Maquiavelo separó la ‘ética’ de la ‘ciencia política’ cuando aconsejó a los príncipes de Europa que todas sus decisiones de gobierno debían responder a la satisfacción del interés individual del gobernante, centrado en la conquista y mantenimiento del poder. _El fin justifica los medios_.

Mucho más interesante resulta el concepto de ‘imperativo categórico’ formulado por Immanuel Kant. El ser humano solo es un sujeto libre cuando tiene la suficiente libertad de conciencia y de acción como para poder ejercer su ‘autonomía de voluntad’, es decir, el _libre albedrío _de toda la vida. Solo nosotros somos responsables de nuestros actos, y éstos pueden ser _buenos _o _malos_. Nosotros decidimos. Yo añadiría que son _buenos _cuando se hacen por amor, y no por voluntad de poder; cuando no le imponemos nada a nadie; cuando nuestro interés particular no ocasiona un perjuicio a los demás. Para Kant, la práctica del _mal _es una opción, pero la práctica del _bien _es una obligación, un ‘imperativo categórico’ decidido por uno mismo en cada una de nuestras acciones diarias. Lejos del motivante lema _new age _‘puedes conseguirlo si te lo propones’ que cantaba el músico de

ska jamaicano Desmond Dekker, Kant apuesta por la frase ‘Debo porque puedo’. Es el deber moral el que debe guiar todos nuestros actos.

La práctica del _mal _está asociada inextricablemente al ejercicio del poder. El _mal _tiene como fundamento obtener ventajas personales a costa del perjuicio ajeno, así que el _mal _es una práctica cotidiana, necesaria y fácil para aquellos que “disfrutan” de un puesto de gran capacidad en la toma de decisiones. Mis inclinaciones pueden ser perversas, pero mi capacidad para llevarlas a cabo está seriamente limitada. En cambio, el directivo de una empresa que explota a sus asalariados, el gobernante que restringe las libertades de sus súbditos o el oficial del ejército que ordena las matanzas puede, con una simple orden, imponer su voluntad a costa del esfuerzo o de la integridad física y moral de sus víctimas; sus subordinados se encargarán de ejecutar sus deseos para que el poderoso no tenga que ensuciarse las manos; el rango en la escala jerárquica otorgará al maléfico poderhabiente la impunidad necesaria para que los damnificados desistan de ejercer su derecho de revuelta o de venganza.

Si el poder es el _mal_, ¿cómo es posible que obedecer sus leyes y preceptos religiosos (si los hubiere) nos convierta en bienhechores? No podemos obrar con bondad si obedecemos las órdenes o satisfacemos la voluntad de las minorías con poder. El que da la orden es tan detestable como aquél que la ejecuta.

¿Qué te puede ocurrir si, a pesar de nadar contracorriente, decides haces el _bien_? Puedes perder tu trabajo. Puede que te pongan una multa o no puedas coger un avión. Puede que tus amigos, familiares y vecinos te den la espalda. Puedes acabar en la cárcel, en un campo de concentración o bajo tierra.

Lo más probable es que te vaya mejor si haces lo incorrecto. Hace ya muchos siglos que Sócrates nos advirtió de que el _bien _es el camino correcto, pero no es precisamente el camino más fácil: ‘es preferible padecer la injusticia que cometerla’, afirmó el sabio ateniense. Hay cosas que son mucho más importantes que nosotros mismos. Para los ganaderos cántabros hubiera sido más fácil resignarse y lamentar la decisión de los altos funcionarios del Ministerio de Transportes; hubieran podido implorar al Estado y a sus medios de comunicación para que les construyan un nuevo puente, a saber cuándo. Pero optaron por el combate, por asumir riesgos en defensa de su dignidad, la misma dignidad de la que adolecen las _herramientas del poder _que hacen realidad las consignas de los altos funcionarios del Estado, tanto los guardiaciviles que bloquearon el puente, como la colaboradora televisiva que cuestiona la acción de los valientes vaqueros de Serdio. Los guardias civiles optaron por obedecer, la contertulia por decir lo que se esperaba que dijera. Hacer el _mal _es tan fácil como no querer meterse en problemas.
Ningún ejército salvador nos va a liberar del poder enloquecido. *Ningún político, ningún nuevo partido va a construir una sociedad más libre. Ningún sistema que ingeniemos, por muy justo y democrático que sea, hará realidad una sociedad mejor. Solo nuestros actos dan forma al mundo, un mundo que, poco a poco, piedra a piedra, a través de nuestras decisiones, vamos construyendo.* Solo a través del cultivo de la virtud personal podemos alcanzar el estado de entereza y dignidad necesario que nos permitirá enfrentarnos con valentía a las pruebas que nos depare el destino, por difíciles que éstas sean. Es nuestra decisión negarnos a apretar el gatillo. De nosotros depende plantar cara, sacar pecho, asir la vara e impedir la demolición de nuestro puente.







¡ Disparen ! ¡ Es una orden !


“¡Disparen! ¡Es una orden!”, de Antonio Hidalgo, 2021: Unos ganaderos cántabros andan a la greña porque las instituciones del Estado han decidido cargarse un puente que para ellos es imprescindible para poder llevar a cabo su labor y mantener su sustento. El Estado evalúa una situación y dicta...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Masateo (9 Jun 2022)

¿Alguna vez os han dicho "que me dejes en paz y me pongas la multa, que pa eso te pago"?


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> El órgano encargado de interpretar la constitución ha tarado casi dos años en pronunciarse, y tú pretendes que un policía con graduado escolar y un curso rápido en Ávila decida por su cuenta en 5 min si una ley es válida o no.



Pues si os hubierais negado en masa a incumplir la constitucion (no hace falta ser abogado para darse cuenta de que estado de alarma no puede limitar derechos del movimiento denlos ciudadanos) la puta farsa no habria durado 2 años y conservariais el respeto de gran parte de la ciudadania.


----------



## asakopako (9 Jun 2022)

Viva la raza calé


----------



## germano89 (9 Jun 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Todo lo que uses hay que justificarlo luego de cara al juez



un juez funcionario, y un acusado funcionario, siendo acusados por un remero??? ¿vamos de tener que explicar como esta la justicia en España? Creo que no es necesario.

Además estoy convencido que el control al que estamos sujetos de forma alegal, es mayor del que pensamos. Asi que justificar lo hecho ante un juez, cuando venimos del estado de alarma y las patadas en la puerta... pues como que carece de sentido.


----------



## germano89 (9 Jun 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> 19 Oct 2021
> 
> Añadir marcador
> #1
> ...



Muy bueno


----------



## Porestar (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Atontao, si no hay policía, ¿Qué impide que 5 tarados te pongan el culo como un bebedero de patos? O 10, o 20. ¿Qué cojones eres capaz de hacer tú solo?
> 
> Si habiéndola no las tienes todas contigo.



Desde luego tú no lo impides, mi escopeta sin embargo no tarda 30 minutos en disparar:



El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Y la última noche que trabajé, la Sala tardó 35 minutos en comisionarme desde que recibió la llamada de un tipo que estaba borracho en un bar montando el pollo. Yo no tarde más de 3 minutos en llegar, pero cuando lo hice, ya se había marchado. Ya ves tú la urgencia.
> 
> Más grave es cuando la central de alarmas te llama para decir que están viendo por las cámara a alguien en el interior de un bar reventando la máquina tragaperras y el hecho sucedió 30 minutos antes. Se suele llegar cuando el tipo ya está en otro pueblo. Sin embargo, la semana anterior tuve la suerte que fueron los vecinos quienes llamaron, y tuve la suerte de cazar al tipo, previo tour turístico por media ciudad detrás de él. 15 veces había sido detenido el pájaro por hechos similares en el último año, y ahí seguía (y sigue) a lo suyo. Rumano, para el que se lo esté preguntando.



Vuelvo a citar, esto es para enmarcar:



El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Pues defiéndete.
> 
> Si no eres capaz de "defenderte" contra el que viene a "encarcelarte", cómo lo vas a hacer contra el que viene a "matarte".
> 
> Ay Señor, llévame pronto.



Hay que ser subnormal.

Venga, a llorar porque tu dueño te pega palos.


----------



## simepikamearrasko (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Ya he contestado a eso.



No era tan difícil responder con un 

SI




Gracias de todos modos.

Que tenga ud un buen día, y se solucionen sus problemas.


----------



## kemble (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Quien sancionó a tu vecino fue la subdelegación del gobierno de tu provincia.
> 
> Reclámales a ellos.



Ustedes proponen para sanción. El funcionario de la subdelegación del gobiermo no hace la denuncia basándose en su propia apreciación sino en la palabra del agente que propone para samción.

Imagino que tal terviversación de sus actuaciones les permite dormir bien pprbla noche


Rediooss dijo:


> 19 Oct 2021
> 
> Añadir marcador
> #1
> ...



Excelente exposición, compañero. Merece la pena leerse el tocho.

Abrazos


----------



## Wojakmanuel (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Es imposible tener un policía en cada esquina.
> 
> La delincuencia se combate con mano dura. No es ni medio normal tener en la calle a gente con 5 pantallas de antecedentes. Esa gente tendría que estar en prisión o expulsada del país.



Muy cierto. 

¿Notas si ha aumentado la delincuencia?

¿Crees que tener este sistema tan permisivo con el delincuente es fruto de la estupidez o de la maldad?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Usuario_Anonimo dijo:


> ¿También mentiras a la hora de hacer el informe, eh? Y otra cosa, ¿No os enseñan en la academia a desescalar las situaciones? Al final no importa que os las queráis dar de profesionales, el prepotente y chulo que lleváis dentro acaba saliendo siempre, por eso entre otras muchas cosas nadie os respeta, no sois mas que unos matones, siempre tirando de placa para abusar a la mínima.
> Yo que tu dejaría de contestar en el hilo y lo daría por finiquitado, da ascopena leerte.



Ni un paso atrás.

Se empieza suave, y se va subiendo en base a la demanda.


----------



## kemble (9 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Knighfall, tu eres GC no? Por ello lo del GRS? Bueno, la GC no tiene nada que ver con la Pulisía... La GC aún mantiene el honor intacto.



No. No lo tiene.
También cayeron en la ignominia y persecución del ciudadano . sufrí su acoso en mis carnes


----------



## abe heinsenberg (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Volvemos a lo mismo.
> 
> Todos tenemos una opinión, pero esas opiniones se quedan al margen cuando también tienes una obligaciones legales con las que cumplir.



Lo que ustedes hicieron junto a jueces y fiscales fue ciscarse en la cins


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Masateo dijo:


> ¿Alguna vez os han dicho "que me dejes en paz y me pongas la multa, que pa eso te pago"?



Sí, muchas veces.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

KlatuBaradaNikto dijo:


> Pues si os hubierais negado en masa a incumplir la constitucion (no hace falta ser abogado para darse cuenta de que estado de alarma no puede limitar derechos del movimiento denlos ciudadanos) la puta farsa no habria durado 2 años y conservariais el respeto de gran parte de la ciudadania.



Seríamos Venezuela, El Salvador, Colombia, Haití...


----------



## elepwr (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Pues salvo por los delincuentes, drogadictos y gente de mal vivir, el resto de la sociedad me saluda al pasar y suele pararse a hablar conmigo cuando voy de patrulla.
> 
> Siento que valoran mi trabajo.



Pareces un profesional de puta madre. Cada vez q tienes juicio unos meses de baja y cuando no estas de baja te paras a hablar con los vecinos.

Enhorabuena por tu trabajo y aver si la proxima el gitano se lo curra mas.


----------



## Rextor88 (9 Jun 2022)

kemble dijo:


> No. No lo tiene.
> También cayeron en la ignominia y persecución del ciudadano . sufrí su acoso en mis carnes



Ahora que lo dices y me estoy acordando, en el pueblo mi padre también sufrió acoso de la GC. Mi padre salía a caminar sin mascarilla solo por la calle y varios días le estuvieron mirando en plan acosadores y luego un día fueron a por él. El hombre les enseñó los informes médicos y una declaración de exención para explicar porqué no llevaba mascarilla y le propusieron para sanción igualmente. Luego esa sanción se la anularon al presentar en el registro telemático escaneo de los informes y declaración de exención... Luego los locales le propusieron para sanción meses después.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Estamos que echamos chispas.

Bajo mi punto de vista, el peor gobierno desde la muerte del dictador.

La base no sabemos nada. Los Comisarios no se paran a tomar café y hablar de sus cosas con nosotros.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Desde luego tú no lo impides, mi escopeta sin embargo no tarda 30 minutos en disparar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como he dicho, no hay un policía en cada esquina.

Eres libre de hacer lo que quieras, pero luego atente a las consecuencias.


----------



## Rextor88 (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Estamos que echamos chispas.
> 
> Bajo mi punto de vista, el peor gobierno desde la muerte del dictador.
> 
> La base no sabemos nada. Los Comisarios no se paran a tomar café y hablar de sus cosas con nosotros.



El Bobierno quiere destruiros y vosotros acatando órdenes en dos Estados de Alarma ilegales (que no hacía falta que el Tribunal Constitucinal dijera que eran anticonstitucionales, porque era evidente). Ainssssss si es que os la meten dobladas y además han conseguido algo que ansiaban desde hace mucho tiempo, que la población civil os perdiera el respeto.


----------



## Porestar (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Como he dicho, no hay un policía en cada esquina.
> 
> Eres libre de hacer lo que quieras, pero luego atente a las consecuencias.



Eres incapaz de razonar o seguir una conversación, de eso es de lo que me había quejado, papanatas.


----------



## Rextor88 (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Como he dicho, no hay un policía en cada esquina.
> 
> Eres libre de hacer lo que quieras, pero luego atente a las consecuencias.



Consecuencias si te pillan.

Anda que no he cometido yo delitos sin que me pillen...


----------



## kemble (9 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Ahora que lo dices y me estoy acordando, en el pueblo mi padre también sufrió acoso de la GC. Mi padre salía a caminar sin mascarilla solo por la calle y varios días le estuvieron mirando en plan acosadores y luego un día fueron a por él. El hombre les enseñó los informes médicos y una declaración de exención para explicar porqué no llevaba mascarilla y le propusieron para sanción igualmente. Luego esa sanción se la anularon al presentar en el registro telemático escaneo de los informes y declaración de exención... Luego los locales le propusieron para sanción meses después.



Lo mismo me pasó con los orcos civiles en Lalín. Metieron si land rover por dirección prohibida y todo para cazarne
la que mas moló fue cuando los locales de Vigo me amedrentaron por entrar en un bar a orinar sin estar vacunado Y sin bozal. 
La denuncia nunca llegó . El cani con placa ignoraba hasta la normativa de su concello.


----------



## Gotthard (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> En más de 15 años de servicio y miles de intervenciones a mis espaldas no me había sucedido nada igual.
> 
> El sindicato alucina y están moviéndose para que se archive o me absuelvan y no se vuelva a repetir este disparate.



Menos mal. Espero que tengas suerte, que todo vaya bien y que el mastuerzo que ha hecho semejante arbitrariedad recule. Manda huevos que te jueges el tipo para defender una sociedad y la sociedad, via poder judicial, haga eso.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Muy cierto.
> 
> ¿Notas si ha aumentado la delincuencia?
> 
> ¿Crees que tener este sistema tan permisivo con el delincuente es fruto de la estupidez o de la maldad?



Sí, ha subido la delincuencia.

No sabría decir si por estupidez o maldad. Unos de los fallos del sistema penitenciario es la reinserción social. Actualmente se "obliga" al delincuente a reinsertarse, lo cual es estúpido. Se reinsertará quien quiera. Los otros, se aprovecharán del sistema para salir antes de prisión.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Consecuencias si te pillan.
> 
> Anda que no he cometido yo delitos sin que me pillen...



Entonces eres un puto delincuente que no merece mi atención.


----------



## Rextor88 (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Sí, ha subido la delincuencia.
> 
> No sabría decir si por estupidez o maldad. Unos de los fallos del sistema penitenciario es la reinserción social. Actualmente se "obliga" al delincuente a reinsertarse, lo cual es estúpido. Se reinsertará quien quiera. Los otros, se aprovecharán del sistema para salir antes de prisión.



Sin delincuentes no tendrías trabajo...


----------



## kemble (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Como he dicho, no hay un policía en cada esquina.
> 
> Eres libre de hacer lo que quieras, pero luego atente a las consecuencias.



No teneis carceles para todos 
Hare lo que sea para defender a los mios.
Vosotros no sabeis hacerlo


----------



## Rextor88 (9 Jun 2022)

Me ha puesto en el ignore el polisía mariconetti por ser un delincuente gñeeeeeeeee


----------



## kemble (9 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Me ha puesto en el ignore el polisía mariconetti por ser un delincuente gñeeeeeeeee



Oh! Es terrible!
Podrás dormir hoy? Vaya trauma!


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Eres incapaz de razonar o seguir una conversación, de eso es de lo que me había quejado, papanatas.



Tú no tienes conversación.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Seríamos Venezuela, El Salvador, Colombia, Haití...



Al contrario, el que acaten todo tipo de ordenes sin cuestionarse su legalidad es lo que nos acerca mas a paises como venezuela. Ya mismo os cambian el nombre por cuerpos sanchistas del estado y la placa por el pin agenda 2030


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

KlatuBaradaNikto dijo:


> Al contrario, el que acaten todo tipo de ordenes sin cuestionarse su legalidad es lo que nos acerca mas a paises como venezuela. Ya mismo os cambian el nombre por cuerpos sanchistas del estado y la placa por el pin agenda 2030



Dios, que pereza.

Cuando termines el instituto, pásate otra vez por el hilo.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Dios, que pereza.
> 
> Cuando termines el instituto, pásate otra vez por el hilo.



Buena forma de contraargumentar, no te e faltado al respeto en ningun momento. Dicho esto, espero que el defensor del pueblo gitano te den bien por culo y te embarguen unas buenas nominas payaso.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, no hay ningún tipo de orden al respecto.
> 
> Pero la maquinaria legal es implacable contra el policía cuando es denunciado por alguna minoría que tiene detrás una legión de abogados y ONG's.
> 
> De hecho, el motivo de mi cabreo es porque he sido denunciado por un gitano al que detuve en Semana Santa por tirarme un extintor mientras huía y resistirse a la detención de forma violenta por llevar un año fugado para no entrar en prisión, además de tener en vigor otras dos reclamaciones judiciales de distintos juzgados por diversos delitos graves. Dice que le pegué.



Pero a quien coño se le ocurre detener a un moro, gitano o asimilados?

Pero si te lo hemos dicho mil veces en el foro. En estos casos se mira para otro lado, y en todo caso pues le dais algun susto a algun blanquito, por eso de cubrir el expediente 
Es que parece ud nuevo en el cuerpo coño. 



El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Al día siguiente de detenerle dictaron sentencia por conformidad en el juzgado en la cual el gitano reconoce todos los hechos por los que es detenido. Sin embargo, a mí ni mi han preguntado en el juzgado por mis lesiones (estuve un mes de baja con muletas), ni me han dejado personarme en la causa. Carpetazo al asunto en menos de 24 horas. Pero al gitano bien que le están haciendo caso y están mirando con lupa toda mi actuación.
> 
> Como comprenderás, antes de pasar por estas mierdas, muchos policías prefieren mirar para otro lado.



Lo de asuntos internos ya no es ni medio normal 
Eso no viene del gitano, viene porque saben que eres florero 
Cuidado pues 

Ashtar


----------



## Petruska (9 Jun 2022)

Pregunta:
¿Este foro está vigilado?


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (9 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Ahora que lo dices y me estoy acordando, en el pueblo mi padre también sufrió acoso de la GC. Mi padre salía a caminar sin mascarilla solo por la calle y varios días le estuvieron mirando en plan acosadores y luego un día fueron a por él. El hombre les enseñó los informes médicos y una declaración de exención para explicar porqué no llevaba mascarilla y le propusieron para sanción igualmente. Luego esa sanción se la anularon al presentar en el registro telemático escaneo de los informes y declaración de exención... Luego los locales le propusieron para sanción meses después.



En el pueblo de mis padres durante el confinamiento ilegal al que nos sometieron la GC fue a por un chaval que se encontraron en la calle, con claros signos de retraso mental, por no ir con mascarilla. Vive con su madre mayor y había salido a hacer la compra. Todo el mundo lo conoce en el pueblo salvo los payasos del patrol que pasaron camino no se sabe a donde, le vieron, se pararon y empezaron a acosarle sin darse cuenta del evidente retraso que tenia, por lo que me contaron era incapaz de explicarse de los nervios de tener a 2 patanes en actitud agresiva contra el solo. Solo se salvo de que se lo llevaran detenido que saliese un vecino a explicarles la historia. Empatía 0.
Y estoy seguro que como esta, hubo miles que no conocemos.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Es que parece ud nuevo en el cuerpo coño.



Es que no aprendo


----------



## Gotthard (9 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> acatando órdenes



El dia que la policia no acate ordenes de su jerarquia SEAN LAS QUE SEAN y vaya por libre esto sera Ciudad Juarez.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (9 Jun 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Pregunta:
> ¿Este foro está vigilado?



Yo que sé, supongo que sí.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (9 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> El dia que la policia no acate ordenes de su jerarquia SEAN LAS QUE SEAN y vaya por libre esto sera Ciudad Juarez.



Os vais a los extremos según os interesa. Además tu argumento es torticero... SEAN LAS QUE SEAN.

Osea que apoyas que si el legislador, mintiendo, prevaricando y sin ninguna PRUEBA CIENTIFICA y apoyado por una parte de la sociedad trastornada, asustada y acojonada, hubiera avalado la detención de NO VACUNADOS, o el impedirles entrar en tiendas o acudir a su puesto de trabajo y los afectados se hubieran opuesto legitimamente y ante un hipotético e inevitable CHOQUE, apoyarias (YA QUE SON ORDENES "SEAN LAS QUE SEAN"), que fueran detenidos, placados, apaleados y lo que fuera necesario.

En fin....


Una cosa si voy a decir, los primeros culpables somos los ciudadanos... en su momento, los ciudadanos deberiamos habernos levantado violentamente si hubiera sido necesarios, contra todos estos abusos, y ya veriamos si hubiera habido suficientes maderos para pararnos. Pero claro, era necesario el aparato mediático brutal para someter psicológicamente a la población, amedrentarla, acojonarla y asustarla, porque sin el apoyo de una gran parte de la sociedad maltratada psicologicamente, ni un millón de policias hubieran podido parar a los ciudadanos levantandose contra sus tiranos.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (9 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Es que no aprendo



LLevamos media hora escojonandonos con el hilo, en serio se lo decimos 

Y eso que no crea que no entendemos su indignacion y que lleve ud mas razon que un santo. Pero es que encima que viene ud a desahogarse, se le llena el hilo de delincuentes y le arrean mas 
Algo hicistes en otra vida que no estuvo bien 

Ashtar


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> LLevamos media hora escojonandonos con el hilo, en serio se lo decimos
> 
> Y eso que no crea que no entendemos su indignacion y que lleve ud mas razon que un santo. Pero es que encima que viene ud a desahogarse, se le llena el hilo de delincuentes y le arrean mas
> Algo hicistes en otra vida que no estuvo bien
> ...



No te creas, yo estoy a otro nivel.

Las sabandijas que se mueven por aquí no me desmotivan. Todo lo contrario.

De vez en cuando doy con algún tarado que repite las tonterías que leo por aquí a diario y acaba escalfado.

Luego comento la jugada con mis compañeros y pasamos un buen rato.

Esta mañana estaba bastante cabreado, pero a media tarde ya se me había pasado. Ya ves tú que trauma.

Y el próximo día que me toque trabajar, pues como si nada. Yo seguiré a lo mío.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Yo que sé, supongo que sí.




Anda que si. Como que lo del gitano te viene de aqui 
Algo habras largao que ha molestado a alguien y te mandan misiva 
Pero tu no te acojones y nos abandones
Anda que si llegas a tirar una puerta tenemos que hacer colecta fuerte de floreros para sacarte de Meco con la perpetua 

Ashtar


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Algo habras largao que ha molestado a alguien y te mandan misiva



Ilumíname, ser de luz.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (10 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> El dia que la policia no acate ordenes de su jerarquia SEAN LAS QUE SEAN y vaya por libre esto sera Ciudad Juarez.



Ya lo es...


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Ilumíname, ser de luz.



Ha sido alguno de izquierdas que tiene mano y te tiene mania 
Ashtar ahi visionamos


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Ha sido alguno de izquierdas que tiene mano y te tiene mania
> Ashtar ahi visionamos



Manía me tienen muchos, algunos más que manía.

Que se pongan a la cola, les toca detrás del gitano.


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> La vocación no es requisito para entrar en el cuerpo ni es garantía de ser un buen profesional.



Que respuesta tan buena. Eres político?


----------



## Rextor88 (10 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> El dia que la policia no acate ordenes de su jerarquia SEAN LAS QUE SEAN y vaya por libre esto sera Ciudad Juarez.



Más???


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Llegado el Madmax, sería un sálvese quien pueda.
> 
> Los compañeros estuvieron en Cataluña dándolo todo en un circo al que nos llevaron de domadores y terminamos siendo los payasos. Es una realidad.



Dieron patadas a abuelas que querían votar. 
Los mossos hicieron el doble(los muy cabrones) sin tener que pegar a nadie.


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> El estado de derecho es eso. Que tú seas un ignorante o tengas las inteligencia de un niño de instituto es problema tuyo.
> 
> Las leyes son de obligado cumplimiento hasta que son derogadas o declaradas anticonstitucionales. Como sucedió en los estados de alarma. Se tuvo la obligación legal de hacer cumplir con los encierros hasta que estos fueron declarados inconstitucionales. Después de eso, la policía no ha denunciado a nadie por ese motivo. Ha cumplido con la ley vigente en cada momento.



Queremos policías no robots.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Una cosa si voy a decir, los primeros culpables somos los ciudadanos... en su momento, los ciudadanos deberiamos habernos levantado violentamente si hubiera sido necesarios, contra todos estos abusos, y ya veriamos si hubiera habido suficientes maderos para pararnos. Pero claro, era necesario el aparato mediático brutal para someter psicológicamente a la población, amedrentarla, acojonarla y asustarla, porque sin el apoyo de una gran parte de la sociedad maltratada psicologicamente, ni un millón de policias hubieran podido parar a los ciudadanos levantandose contra sus tiranos.



A lo mejor es porque sois cuatro gatos venidos a más en las redes sociales.

Quien sabe.


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Sí, de puertas para dentro es muy distinto a lo que la población percibe o cree que sucede.
> 
> Hay grupos de trabajo que están totalmente divididos y están esperando el momento en que suceda cualquier eventualidad que puedan aprovechar para hacerse daño.
> 
> Sé de cierto sindicalista, ya jubilado, que no dudaba en ponerse en contacto con delincuentes para orientarles en sus denuncias contra un grupo de policías contarios a su ideología política.



Cuál era esa ideología política?


----------



## mondeja (10 Jun 2022)

Ostias un poli,
un politono
poliédrico
de polígono
en su polito,
y además polísimo

politízame el policarajo


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Dieron patadas a abuelas que querían votar.
> Los mossos hicieron el doble(los muy cabrones) sin tener que pegar a nadie.



Y alguno hasta perdió un ojo.

Es que ir paseando por la calle se ha convertido en una práctica de riesgo... O quizás se entretuvo para tirar vallas a la Policía.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Queremos policías no robots.



Y yo quiero una sociedad que no esté infantilizada.


----------



## Rextor88 (10 Jun 2022)

Son marionetas...

"yo sólo sigo órdenessss"


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

Sí, las ONG's asesoran al extranjero ilegal para evitar su expulsión. Incluso tienen permitida la entrada a los CIE's para fiscalizar que no les falte de nada.

El problema de las bandas latinas, o se corta de raíz, o en unos años vamos a flipar. Y mucho.

No creo que haya un plan, yo creo que es la incapacidad de los políticos para solucionar cualquier problema de seguridad pública, o cualquier problema en general. Por lo que he visto hasta ahora, todo lo solucionan regalando dinero de los contribuyentes vía subvenciones o paguitas. Recuerdo que los Latin King se convirtió en una asociación cultural.


----------



## kemble (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Y yo quiero una sociedad que no esté infantilizada.



señor. Ustedes han perdido el respeto que les teniamos.

No es infantilismo..es que ustedes se han pasado tres pueblos y ni perdonamos ni olvidamos


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

kemble dijo:


> señor. Ustedes han perdido el respeto que les teniamos.
> 
> No es infantilismo..es que ustedes se han pasado tres pueblos y ni perdonamos ni olvidamos



Que sois cuatro tarados, a ver si os entra en la cabeza de una vez.

No sois representativos de nada.


----------



## Rextor88 (10 Jun 2022)

Ese es el plan.


----------



## Rediooss (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Que sois cuatro tarados, a ver si os entra en la cabeza de una vez.
> 
> No sois representativos de nada.



¿ Los " tarados" que teníamos razón cuando denunciabamos las meditas inconstitucionales que tanto celo y empeño pusieron los perros del Estado en aplicar, o te refieres a los tarados que salían a las 8 de la tarde a aplaudir a sus carceleros, a que tarados te refieres?


----------



## kemble (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Que sois cuatro tarados, a ver si os entra en la cabeza de una vez.
> 
> No sois representativos de nada.



No señor.
La reputación de los caballerocaballero está por los suelos. No son ustedes de fiar.

Honestamente, sus mierdas con el tano y con el colombiano hace un par de años me hubieran enternecido y causado cierta empatia. Hoy en dia me la suda, igual que el ciudadano de a pie se la suda a ustedes.


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Muy cierto.
> 
> ¿Notas si ha aumentado la delincuencia?
> 
> ¿Crees que tener este sistema tan permisivo con el delincuente es fruto de la estupidez o de la maldad?



Es fruto de la maldad del franquismo.


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Y alguno hasta perdió un ojo.
> 
> Es que ir paseando por la calle se ha convertido en una práctica de riesgo... O quizás se entretuvo para tirar vallas a la Policía.



Tirar vallas no es nada. 
Es gente hacía cola para votar. Subnormal. 
Estuve allí y si hubiéramos querido no habríais salido vivos. 

Después hubo huegas con los taxistas que hicieron mucho más desórdenes públicos y no les pasó nada de nada.
Ni juicios ni cárcel. 

Ibais a pegar a gente. 
Los mossos hicieron el doble(cerrar colegios electorales) sin pegar. 
Ni tú ni tus "compañeros" sóis dignos de ser polícias.


----------



## Calahan (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Y yo quiero una sociedad que no esté infantilizada.



Pues contribuyes cada día a que lo sea.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (10 Jun 2022)

El sistema es satánico, y el que le sirve voluntariamente y colabora con él se está labrando un bonito karma.
Ahí lo dejo, y que luego no diga que no ha avisado.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (10 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Es fruto de la maldad del franquismo.


----------



## Papo de luz (10 Jun 2022)

Os han dado permiso para detener moronegros y os sentis agobiados de repente?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (10 Jun 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> ¿ Los " tarados" que teníamos razón cuando denunciabamos las meditas inconstitucionales que tanto celo y empeño pusieron los perros del Estado en aplicar, o te refieres a los tarados que salían a las 8 de la tarde a aplaudir a sus carceleros, a que tarados te refieres?



No hay que olvidar este perro, junto a @Bercipotecado defendían la actuación del ariete en Madrid.


----------



## chemarin (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Venga, aprovechar.
> 
> Prometo no mentir.



Un sinvergüenza con uniforme, "cabreado" por un tema laboral, que viene a un foro como si fuera "nuestro" amigo, pero que no dudaría a hostiar cobardemente a cualquiera de nosotros "porque sigue órdenes", pero que se caga con los marrones y los negros. Un sinvergüenza.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

Ficciones las hay de todo tipo.

Es cierto que es muy frecuente ese halo romántico que mencionas, pero yo no le doy tanta importancia al tema.

No dejan de ser una ficción.


----------



## Gotthard (10 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Más???



Bastante más.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Tirar vallas no es nada.
> Es gente hacía cola para votar. Subnormal.
> Estuve allí y si hubiéramos querido no habríais salido vivos.
> 
> ...



¿Te refieres a la batalla de la Plaza de Urquinaona? Porque esa también la perdisteis.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Pues contribuyes cada día a que lo sea.



Que va, todo lo contrario.

Prácticamente todos los días contribuyo a sacar de Matrix a alguna conciencia perdida.

Algunas veces cuesta más, otras menos... Pero al final acaban espabilando.


----------



## Gorguera (10 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Un sinvergüenza con uniforme, "cabreado" por un tema laboral, que viene a un foro como si fuera "nuestro" amigo, pero que no dudaría a hostiar cobardemente a cualquiera de nosotros "porque sigue órdenes", pero que se caga con los marrones y los negros. Un sinvergüenza.



Cuando saquen una ley que diga que los hombres heterosexuales no pueden salir a la calle los días impares sin el gay-pass, saldrán lanzados a a apalear, multar o acosar a todo aquel varón heterosexual que encuentren en la calle.

Luego en su defensa dirán:"caballero-caballero, solo cumplimos órdenes, haber votado mejor".


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

Gorguera dijo:


> haber votado mejor



Gran verdad.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (10 Jun 2022)

Creo que sólo debería existir la G.C. y P.N.
Tu qué opinas?


----------



## Gorguera (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Gran verdad.



¿Muchos problemas con el gitano que detuviste? ¿Jodido?

Aprovecho y te lo digo, que tenía ganas:

"Caballero caballero, los del foro no podemos hacer nada, si acaso denuncie. Por favor, no hagamos más espectáculo caballero".

JA JA JA JA JA JA


----------



## ferrys (10 Jun 2022)

¿Por que la oposiciones a polícias sólo las aprueban canis politatuados con pinta de chulos y que hace unos años eran denominados quinquis o macarras?.
¿Existe una orden interna de facilitar el acceso al cuerpo a este perfil de personas?.
No negaremos que los policías actuales son muy extraños y nada que ver con los de hace 30 años.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Creo que sólo debería existir la G.C. y P.N.
> Tu qué opinas?



Creo que solo debería existir un cuerpo policial.

También creo que se debería cambiar el modelo policial.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

Gorguera dijo:


> ¿Muchos problemas con el gitano que detuviste? ¿Jodido?
> 
> Aprovecho y te lo digo, que tenía ganas:
> 
> ...



Fue un revolcón, como tantos otros.

Lo que pasa es que ya estoy mayor y el gitano era 20 años más joven que yo. Y eso pasa factura.

Pero el resultado es que puede hacerme con él.

El resto, solo es espectáculo para el público.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

Se hicieron *millones* de identificaciones, apenas una docena de ellas dieron que hablar. Venga, te lo subo a dos docenas de intervenciones.

La Policía hizo un trabajo *excelente*.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> ¿Por que la oposiciones a polícias sólo las aprueban canis politatuados con pinta de chulos y que hace unos años eran denominados quinquis o macarras?.
> ¿Existe una orden interna de facilitar el acceso al cuerpo a este perfil de personas?.
> No negaremos que los policías actuales son muy extraños y nada que ver con los de hace 30 años.



Para nada.

En los últimos años el perfil del opositor suele ser de graduado universitario.

El boom cani fue en las macropromociones entre 2003-2008.

Ahí sí que se colaron más personajes de los deseados. Pero a día de hoy los integrantes de esas promociones ya son veteranos. Los que no han encontrado su sitio, se lo han encontrado otros en su lugar.


----------



## toroloco (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Ni con la droga, ni con la delincuencia, ni con otras muchas cosas.



con la droga no hay porque acabar, que a la gente le gusta y quiere drogarse, o acaso solo se puede droga uno con veterano?

lo que hay que hacer es legalizarlas y todo ese diner negro de los jefazos pase a lo publico,, pero eso, amigo mio....


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> con la droga no hay porque acabar, que a la gente le gusta y quiere drogarse, o acaso solo se puede droga uno con veterano?
> 
> lo que hay que hacer es legalizarlas y todo ese diner negro de los jefazos pase a lo publico,, pero eso, amigo mio....



¿Legalizamos la heroína? ¿El crak? ¿El GHB?...


----------



## Rocker (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, no hay ningún tipo de orden al respecto.
> 
> Pero la maquinaria legal es implacable contra el policía cuando es denunciado por alguna minoría que tiene detrás una legión de abogados y ONG's.
> 
> ...



Es decir, por lo que has dicho al final si toda la población se vuelve como los gitanos, tú crees que los policías no harían nada? Lo siento por el mensaje pero parece que al final la justicia os toma el pelo. Es un cachondeo lo de este país.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Es decir, por lo que has dicho al final si toda la población se vuelve como los gitanos, tú crees que los policías no harían nada? Lo siento por el mensaje pero parece que al final la justicia os toma el pelo. Es un cachondeo lo de este país.



En tal caso yo me iría del país y aquí os quedáis el resto.

Yo no querría vivir en un país así.


----------



## Rocker (10 Jun 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> con la droga no hay porque acabar, que a la gente le gusta y quiere drogarse, o acaso solo se puede droga uno con veterano?
> 
> lo que hay que hacer es legalizarlas y todo ese diner negro de los jefazos pase a lo publico,, pero eso, amigo mio....



Yo estaría a favor, pero luego que endurezcan las normas de circulación, si te pillan drogrado o borracho a la cárcel y retirada de carnet, así la gente se tomaría más en serio lo del riesgo de provocar accidentes, no por su vida, que ellos mismos ya quieren quitársela o estropearla pero por la vida de los demás conductores, no tienen que pagar los que son prudentes en la carretera por los drogatas que no saben entender que si bebes no conduzcas, pilla un taxi, algo tan simple de explicar que hasta un niño lo entiende.


----------



## Rocker (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> En tal caso yo me iría del país y aquí os quedáis el resto.
> 
> Yo no querría vivir en un país así.



Lógico, quien va a querer aguantar esa mierda, pues como en muchos países de américa latina con violencia en todos sitios, al final los que se quedan son los que no pueden emigrar.
Yo ya me he ido hace años, aunque hecho algunas cosas de menos de España, sobre todo familia y amigos, llegó un momento en que me asqueaba muchas cosas de la cultura, la corrupción y el pasotismo de dejar que las cosas siempre estén igual y nunca cambie nada para mejor.


----------



## toroloco (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> ¿Legalizamos la heroína? ¿El crak? ¿El GHB?...



todo.

el alcohol es legal y no todo el mundo va borracho.

manteniendola ilegal SOLO creas problemas sociales y sanitarios. y economicos, cuantos miles de millones se llevan los de la corbata? unos de los mayores negocios del mundo no va a quedar en manos de unos mindundis. quien lo lleva ahora? por que no acaban con la droga?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

Las consultas de los psiquiatras están desbordadas por ese motivo. No veas los traumas...

Mira no, no te compro el discurso.

Y sobre lo que has dicho antes de la mili, yo también la hice. Es muy español eso de asentir con la cabeza y luego hacer lo que te venga en gana. Así nos va. Luego a llorar por las esquinas porque las cosas no funcionan, cuando en realidad nunca se pusieron en marcha porque cada uno hizo lo que le vino en gana.

Haz lo que te mandan, y si luego la cosa no funciona, señala con el dedo a quien diseño el plan. Pero haz la parte que te toca.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> todo.
> 
> el alcohol es legal y no todo el mundo va borracho.
> 
> manteniendola ilegal SOLO creas problemas sociales y sanitarios. y economicos, cuantos miles de millones se llevan los de la corbata? unos de los mayores negocios del mundo no va a quedar en manos de unos mindundis. quien lo lleva ahora? por que no acaban con la droga?



¡Rediós! 

A lo mejor me he perdido algo, pero legalizándola, esos mismos problemas sociales y sanitarios seguirán estando ahí. E irán a más, ya que el acceso a esas sustancias será mayor.

Desde que el mundo es mundo, las personas que habitan en él han utilizado sustancias naturales para alterar la consciencia. Incluso los animales se colocan. Lo cual no quiere decir que tenga que haber una barra libre de todo tipo de sustancias para que la peña vaya todo el día de viaje astral.

Las drogas son un cáncer para la sociedad. Sin más. Desde el alcohol, pasando por los porros y terminando por las sustancias de laboratorio. Pasa como con el crimen, erradicarlo es una utopía. Es imposible. Debemos de aceptar niveles aceptables de drogadicción, al igual que de delincuencia.

Hoy en día, los estándares de convivencia se orientan hacia una vida saludable. Eso es lo ideal en cualquier sociedad. Yo regularía el acceso a determinadas sustancias, con fuertes restricciones. Y otras las prohibiría con penas de cárcel, tanto para el yonki como para el camello.

El tráfico de drogas terminará cuando deje de ser rentable su comercialización.


----------



## Alatristeando (10 Jun 2022)

De momento me parece un hilo interesantísimo. Una pregunta sobre los procesos selectivos para entrar en el Cuerpo, ¿consideras las pruebas físicas demasiado difíciles? ¿Era normal recurrir al dopaje para superar las pruebas? Me refiero a sustancias ilegales como Clen, DNP, esteroides...


----------



## Wojakmanuel (10 Jun 2022)

Por qué nunca se usa esto?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Sin la puta pistola ya me gustaría que me dijeras eso a la cara.



Tómate la pastilla, que te veo nervioso.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

Alatristeando dijo:


> De momento me parece un hilo interesantísimo. Una pregunta sobre los procesos selectivos para entrar en el Cuerpo, ¿consideras las pruebas físicas demasiado difíciles? ¿Era normal recurrir al dopaje para superar las pruebas? Me refiero a sustancias ilegales como Clen, DNP, esteroides...



Considero que son demasiado fáciles.

No lo sé, yo no me dopé y tampoco tuve relación con otros opositores cuando me presenté. Alguna vez escuché que alguno le daba dos _chuflás _al ventolín antes de hacer los dos kilómetros.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Por qué nunca se usa esto?



Ni idea.

Puede que sea porque es muy difícil protegerlo.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> No, no vas a tener la misma suerte que algún que otro compañero que sí me ha visto nervioso. Has tratado con delicuentes, drogadictos y gente de mal vivir... Muy bien, prepárate para algún día toparte con alguien que no vas a ver venir...



Acojonadito estoy...


----------



## Alatristeando (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Considero que son demasiado fáciles.
> 
> No lo sé, yo no me dopé y tampoco tuve relación con otros opositores cuando me presenté. Alguna vez escuché que alguno le daba dos _chuflás _al ventolín antes de hacer los dos kilómetros.



Gracias por responder. Lo del Ventolin también era muy habitual en mis tiempos. Sigo leyendo el hilo, muy interesante


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Como comprenderás, antes de pasar por estas mierdas, muchos policías prefieren mirar para otro lado.



Ahí está el tema, hay que comer, ¿verdad?

cuando se te pase el cabreo volverás al modo habitual

ya podemos cerrar el hilo


----------



## toroloco (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> ¡Rediós!
> 
> A lo mejor me he perdido algo, pero legalizándola, esos mismos problemas sociales y sanitarios seguirán estando ahí. E irán a más, ya que el acceso a esas sustancias será mayor.
> 
> ...



los problemas sanitarios llegan pricipalmente de que la droga es adulterada con mierda, luego ya por el abuso. por lo tanto acabarian con una droga limpia vendida en farmacias. Luego los problemas sociales tambien ya que la droga seria baratisima. Imagina que ponen el litro de alcohol a mil euros la botella.Crees que el alcoholico va dejar de beber? va a robar para comprar la botella.

como que erradircarlo es una utopia? ese negocio lo llevan las mas altas esferas y si las mas altas esferas quisieran, acabaria. que personalmente, no veo porque ha de acabar, a la gente le gusta la droga, coño.

La droga legal, vendida en la farmacia, seria barata si asi se quisiera, como el alcohol, ya que la droga en origen es muy muy barata. lo que la hace cara es la ilegalidad y que algunos se superforran, los de arriba, amigo. los de muy arriba.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Ahí está el tema, hay que comer, ¿verdad?
> 
> cuando se te pase el cabreo volverás al modo habitual
> 
> ya podemos cerrar el hilo



Mi modo habitual es de combate.

Tengo fama de _palotero _y algunos entre bromas me llaman "The Punisher"


----------



## El pernales (10 Jun 2022)

En 15 años de profesión, cómo ves evalúas a la sociedad. Ha mejorado,ha empeorado,? Hay más detenciones de españoles autóctonos o de nuevos españoles? Y qué visión de futuro crees que nos espera como sociedad


----------



## McLovin (10 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Lo siento chato, NO DA TODO IGUAL, ni *OLVIDO ni PERDÓN , * Los policias teniais la obligación MORAL de no cumplir leyes injustas, me consta que muchos "pasabais", pero las multas a ciudadanos por no llevar la mascarilla en la calle, por poner un ejemplo fueron el acto más *REPUGNANTE y VERGONZOSO* que algunos policias realizaron digno de una dictadura fascista con la cual colaborabais, prueba inequivoca de su BAJEZA MORAL y de que el adjetivo de PERRO DEL ESTADO les viene ni que pintado.
> 
> No os podeis ni IMAGINAR, pero ni IMAGINAR, la ansiedad y los problemas para dormir que muchos currantes de la PRIVADA (LOS QUE FINANCIAMOS A ESTE ESTADO PODRIDO, CORRUPTO Y MISERABLE), tuvimos cuando decidimos NO VACUNARNOS y TODOS LOS MEDIOS intentaron sembrar en la población la idea de que a los NO VACUNADOS habia que aislarlos, prohibirles entrar en tiendas o incluso en sus trabajos.
> 
> ...



Bravo. Bravísimo. Es que no se puede explicar mejor, joder. Es exactamente lo que yo pienso, palabra por palabra, idea por idea.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> los problemas sanitarios llegan pricipalmente de que la droga es adulterada con mierda, luego ya por el abuso. por lo tanto acabarian con una droga limpia vendida en farmacias. Luego los problemas sociales tambien ya que la droga seria baratisima. Imagina que ponen el litro de alcohol a mil euros la botella.Crees que el alcoholico va dejar de beber? va a robar para comprar la botella.
> 
> como que erradircarlo es una utopia? ese negocio lo llevan las mas altas esferas y si las mas altas esferas quisieran, acabaria. que personalmente, no veo porque ha de acabar, a la gente le gusta la droga, coño.
> 
> La droga legal, vendida en la farmacia, seria barata si asi se quisiera, como el alcohol, ya que la droga en origen es muy muy barata. lo que la hace cara es la ilegalidad y que algunos se superforran, los de arriba, amigo. los de muy arriba.



Hay mucho debate al respecto, pero lo cierto es que sin ver los resultados sobre el terreno, no se sabe qué pasará.

Cuando era joven, yo que me he criado en la ruta del bakalao, recuerdo que los camellos, mayormente, eran los hijos de los empresarios de la zona. Los únicos con capacidad de tener 30.000 pesetas en el bolsillo y convertirlas en 50.000. Yo no tenía ese dinero para invertir. Ahora de adultos es igual, el contenedor no lo fleta el yonki.


----------



## Meñakoz (10 Jun 2022)

Funciona la policía como en la serie de TVE1 Servir y Proteger?


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Venga, aprovechar.
> 
> Prometo no mentir.



Defenderias la segunda enmienda de EEUU en España?

Porque crees que hay tanto ultraderechista en todos los cuerpos?

Porque no les dais la espalda?

Es verdad que cuando cargaras en las manifestaciones vais drogados?

Es verdad que cuando parais a un Vasco o a un catalán los dos de nacionalidad Española y patriotas le tratáis mucho peor por echo de ser donde son?

Tu, personalmente, si descubrieras que unos compañeros tuyos están entramados en una organización delictiva de carácter internacional te callarias por tu seguridad y por la de tu familia o informarias?


Saludos.


----------



## kicorv (10 Jun 2022)

De jueces


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, no hay ningún tipo de orden al respecto.
> 
> Pero la maquinaria legal es implacable contra el policía cuando es denunciado por alguna minoría que tiene detrás una legión de abogados y ONG's.
> 
> ...



a que minoría nos recomiendas unirnos para que los caballero no tengan presunción de inocencia cuando se inventan cosas o actúan de forma incorrecta? lgtb? hermanos muslims?

Negros o gitanos está dificil jeje a no ser que te dejen inscribirte por sentirte negro.

Gracias shurmano caballero.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

El pernales dijo:


> En 15 años de profesión, cómo ves evalúas a la sociedad. Ha mejorado,ha empeorado,? Hay más detenciones de españoles autóctonos o de nuevos españoles? Y qué visión de futuro crees que nos espera como sociedad



El futuro lo veo oscuro, tal vez por pasar demasiado tiempo en el foro.

Cada ciudad tiene su "alma" y no es la misma realidad delincuencial la de Madrid que la de Valencia. O Valencia respecto a Alicante. O Alicante respecto a Alcoy.

En las ciudades en las que he trabajado he observado como han ido cambiando las "tribus urbanas". Empecé mi carrera profesional en 2005, y entonces lo que más había eran "bakalas". Pim, pam... Toma lacasitos and Tomate y sus colegas. Eso ha desaparecido. Ahora tenemos MENAS y bandas latinas con su mierda de Trap. Ir de malote está de moda, pero es solo fachada. Ante nosotros se les quita la tontería.

Los yonkis siempre han estado ahí. Digamos que acabar de yonki es llegar al top de la mala vida. El final de la pendiente resbaladiza.

Por otro lado, existe la delincuencia organizada. Un mal que va más allá de los términos municipales de una ciudad. Esa criminalidad es la más peligrosa de todas. Es invisible y tiende a extenderse como una metástasis por las instituciones del estado. Sobornos a funcionarios y políticos para apoderarse de las instituciones del Estado. Esa criminalidad es la más peligrosa y no se combate desde los coches patrulla.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Funciona la policía como en la serie de TVE1 Servir y Proteger?



No he visto la serie, pero tener como referencia un ficción cinematográfica no es buena idea.


----------



## kicorv (10 Jun 2022)

Lo de que defiendan al gitano es FUNDAMENTAL, aunque parezca una tontería. Que no se hiciera y os tomarais la ley y el uso del poder a la ligera, sería lamentapérrimo.

En ese caso es un gitano loco, seguramente. Pero en otros, puede ser que metas en una sala o coche a un ciudadano de bien por no llevar el bozal y lo apalees escupiéndole en la cara, recordándole quién manda.

Por tanto, si te hiciste caballero caballero para tener total impunidad y poder violento, te equivocaste de profesión.

Yo trabajo habitualmente con vosotros y la mayoría sois unos arrogantes, y eso que hablo de compañeros que trabajan en el ámbito administrativo.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> Defenderias la segunda enmienda de EEUU en España?
> 
> Porque crees que hay tanto ultraderechista en todos los cuerpos?
> 
> ...



No, las armas para la población civil, con carácter general, deben de seguir prohibidas.

Por el carácter conservador político de la derecha. A la Policía no le gustan los cambios.

Las drogas en la Policía es un tema tabú. Alguna vez salta la liebre y se descubre que un policía se droga, en ese momento se convierte en un paria dentro de la organización. Si algún día tuviera un compañero que viniera a trabajar bajo los efectos de la droga, la que fuera, daría parte de él y me negaría a patrullar con él.

Sí, cuando paro a un catalán o un vasco se me encienden las alarmas. No soy descortés, pero me pongo más a la defensiva y soy más cauto, no sea que me la líe por algún tema político.

Dudo que descubriera algo así. Pero sí, en este oficio pones tu vida en manos de tu compañero, y él pone su vida en las tuyas. Ese vínculo es muy fuerte y si no confío en que mi compañero va a darlo todo por mí, no quiero patrullar con él.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Lo de que defiendan al gitano es FUNDAMENTAL, aunque parezca una tontería. Que no se hiciera y os tomarais la ley y el uso del poder a la ligera, sería lamentapérrimo.
> 
> En ese caso es un gitano loco, seguramente. Pero en otros, puede ser que metas en una sala o coche a un ciudadano de bien por no llevar el bozal y lo apalees escupiéndole en la cara, recordándole quién manda.
> 
> ...



Sí, el control es necesario para evitar desmanes.

Pero en mi caso particular no me quejo de que se fiscalice mi intervención. Eso lo doy por asumido. El cabreo viene por el ninguneo hacia mi trabajo y hacia mi persona.


----------



## toroloco (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Hay mucho debate al respecto, pero lo cierto es que sin ver los resultados sobre el terreno, no se sabe qué pasará.
> 
> Cuando era joven, yo que me he criado en la ruta del bakalao, recuerdo que los camellos, mayormente, eran los hijos de los empresarios de la zona. Los únicos con capacidad de tener 30.000 pesetas en el bolsillo y convertirlas en 50.000. Yo no tenía ese dinero para invertir. Ahora de adultos es igual, el contenedor no lo fleta el yonki.




Si no recuerdo mal, el coronel,ahora general Galindo, tenía no se cuántos casos en la audiencia de Guipúzcoa.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> a que minoría nos recomiendas unirnos para que los caballero no tengan presunción de inocencia cuando se inventan cosas o actúan de forma incorrecta? lgtb? hermanos muslims?
> 
> Negros o gitanos está dificil jeje a no ser que te dejen inscribirte por sentirte negro.
> 
> Gracias shurmano caballero.



Lo mejor es hacerse el tonto. Siempre es mejor parecer tonto que parecer culpable.


----------



## elena francis (10 Jun 2022)

¿Has denunciado al gitano?


----------



## 34Pepe (10 Jun 2022)

Aprovechando tu disposición....

Ahora que se han declarado ilegales los estados de alarma y las disposiciones de los TSJ de cada autonomía, así como las cacicadas de los reyes de Taifas.....no podéis ir a detener a los delincuentes que las promulgaron?

No podéis actuar de oficio cuando se declara que ha sido ilegal, o sea un delito, e ir contra los Feijoo y demás reyezuelos para que respondan de cada una de sus ilegalidades?

Necesitáis orden judicial? Podéis arrestarlos por flagrante delito?

Es parecido a si sabéis a posteriori que alguien ha movido 1000 kgs de heroina y tenéis los datos? Los dejáis que se vayan de rositas?

Jurasteis defender la Constitución al obtener la plaza?

Nadie en la Policia se preocupó de analizar las disposiciones o aplazarlas hasta que se pronunciara el Constitucional?

Mañana os ordenan matar a vuestros hijos con una nueva ley y lo hacéis porque es legal?

En que porcentaje os habéis vacunado/no vacunado en vuestra comisaría?

Gracias


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Has denunciado al gitano?



Sí, en el atestado que se elaboró después de la detención. Y él se declaró culpable.

En la sentencia le condenan por las lesiones y el atentado a unos meses de prisión y una multa de menos de 300 euros. A mí me tiene que pagar 1000 euros por las lesiones, pero sé que no voy a ver un duro. La sentencia también dice que la pena queda suspendida a condición de que no vuelva a delinquir en tres años.

Aparte de eso, el tipo tenía a vigor una orden de ingreso en prisión y dos reclamaciones judiciales por otros dos juzgados.


----------



## Rextor88 (10 Jun 2022)

Todos los gitanos tienen mi respeto y admiración porque para ellos la familia es lo más importante y han hackeao al sistema corrupto. La policía en cambio sois de lo más bajo en esta sociedad.


----------



## otroyomismo (10 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Tirar vallas no es nada.
> Es gente hacía cola para votar. Subnormal.
> Estuve allí y si hubiéramos querido no habríais salido vivos.
> 
> ...




Hombreee, ya ha vuelto el abducido


----------



## otroyomismo (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a la batalla de la Plaza de Urquinaona? Porque esa también la perdisteis.



Mas habria que haberles dado a todos esos subnormales


----------



## otroyomismo (10 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> ¿Por que la oposiciones a polícias sólo las aprueban canis politatuados con pinta de chulos y que hace unos años eran denominados quinquis o macarras?.
> ¿Existe una orden interna de facilitar el acceso al cuerpo a este perfil de personas?.
> No negaremos que los policías actuales son muy extraños y nada que ver con los de hace 30 años.



La leyenda urbana dice que a partir de segun que edad de los opositores y estudios de los mismos, los criban en la parte de la entrevista para cargarse a los que aparentan ser menos "manejables" o "robotizables".

Puede confirmalo el OP?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

34Pepe dijo:


> Aprovechando tu disposición....
> 
> Ahora que se han declarado ilegales los estados de alarma y las disposiciones de los TSJ de cada autonomía, así como las cacicadas de los reyes de Taifas.....no podéis ir a detener a los delincuentes que las promulgaron?
> 
> ...



No funciona así el sistema.

Quizás seas demasiado joven para recordar quienes eran los de Herri Batasuna. Yo por aquella época ya empezaba a tener conciencia del mundo que tenía a mi alrededor y me sorprendía, como te puede sorprender a ti ahora, que no se detuviera en el acto a esas personas que, sin ningún tipo de duda, eran los portavoces de la banda terrorista ETA.

Pues no, no se les puede detener. Entre otras cosas, porque son aforados.

No es prerrogativa de la Policía fiscalizar lo que hacen los entes superiores. Así está diseñado el sistema. Recuerdo un caso que se dio en EEUU en el que Barack Obama criticó a un jefe de policía local por una polémica, y el jefe de policía local le dijo al presidente del gobierno de EEUU de que se metiera en sus asuntos. Eso es España es imposible.

La tontería de los hijos la voy a obviar.

Gran mayoría de vacunados. No sé porcentajes.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (10 Jun 2022)

¿Qué opinas de operaciones policiales de envergadura (con su correspondiente coste para el contribuyente) como esta en la que se intervino con un helicóptero contra una peligrosa terrorista?









Sorprendida por el helicóptero de la Guardia Civil paseando a su perro a varios kilómetros de distancia del pueblo más cercano


Los agentes observaron como paseaba junto a su perro por un camino rural del Alfoz de Burgos



www.abc.es





¿O esta inmovilización con taser de otra peligrosa delincuente que osó caminar sin mascarilla?



¿Piensa que ahora que el Constitucional ha decretado que las Estados de Alarma que permitieron eso fueron ilegales, alguien debe pagar por esos atropellos?


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> La leyenda urbana dice que a partir de segun que edad de los opositores y estudios de los mismos, los criban en la parte de la entrevista para cargarse a los que aparentan ser menos "manejables" o "robotizables".
> 
> Puede confirmalo el OP?



La entrevista personal en todos los procesos selectivos es utilizada para quitar de en medio a los aspirantes molestos. Nunca supe los criterios de la criba. Sí que puedo decir que las mismas respuestas a las mismas preguntas a diferente equipo entrevistador, para unos son válidas y para otros no lo son.

Una lotería.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (10 Jun 2022)

que ingresos has declarado en tu ultima declaracion de la renta?


----------



## Knightfall (10 Jun 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> un juez funcionario, y un acusado funcionario, siendo acusados por un remero??? ¿vamos de tener que explicar como esta la justicia en España? Creo que no es necesario.
> 
> Además estoy convencido que el control al que estamos sujetos de forma alegal, es mayor del que pensamos. Asi que justificar lo hecho ante un juez, cuando venimos del estado de alarma y las patadas en la puerta... pues como que carece de sentido.



Si le pego a alguien con la defensa tengo que explicar el donde y porqué y el juez determinará si procedia o no procedia según los principios de las FCSE. No te imaginas la cantidad de papeleo, explicaciones y control que hay que hacer para todo, igual que tampoco imaginais todo lo que mantenemos a raya con nuestro trabajo

Lo de la patada en la puerta está derogado desde 2015. Ahora solo hay 4 casos que avalan la entrada en un domicilio, orden judicial, estado de necesidad, permiso del morador y delito flagrante


----------



## Scire (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> El estado de derecho es eso. Que tú seas un ignorante o tengas las inteligencia de un niño de instituto es problema tuyo.
> 
> Las leyes son de obligado cumplimiento hasta que son derogadas o declaradas anticonstitucionales. Como sucedió en los estados de alarma. Se tuvo la obligación legal de hacer cumplir con los encierros hasta que estos fueron declarados inconstitucionales. Después de eso, la policía no ha denunciado a nadie por ese motivo. Ha cumplido con la ley vigente en cada momento.



Tristemente, tienes razón. El nazismo fue un sistema totalmente legal, y los asesinos solamente cumplían la ley.
Por eso, después de la 2ª Guerra Mundial, renació el iusnaturalismo, cuyo objetivo profundo es que la ley positiva, arbitraria, no pueda obligar a un puñado de borregos con porra a cometer crímenes.


----------



## blahblahblah (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, no hay ningún tipo de orden al respecto.
> 
> Pero la maquinaria legal es implacable contra el policía cuando es denunciado por alguna minoría que tiene detrás una legión de abogados y ONG's.
> 
> ...



si eres un puto policia, poco te pasa


----------



## Scire (10 Jun 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> si eres un puto policia, poco te pasa



Lo peor no es ser policía, sino policía sin principios. Un policía que cumple la ley, sea la que fuere.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> que ingresos has declarado en tu ultima declaracion de la renta?



36.000 €


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Tristemente, tienes razón. El nazismo fue un sistema totalmente legal, y los asesinos solamente cumplían la ley.
> Por eso, después de la 2ª Guerra Mundial, renació el iusnaturalismo, cuyo objetivo profundo es que la ley positiva, arbitraria, no pueda obligar a un puñado de borregos con porra a cometer crímenes.



Y nuestra constitución se creó en 1978, 33 años después.


----------



## blahblahblah (10 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Lo peor no es ser policía, sino policía sin principios. Un policía que cumple la ley, sea la que fuere.



Vale que los policias suelen ser bastante gilipollas e ignorantes, y puedes pensar que es por eso que actúan así, y no por maldad. Pero 2022, cualquier policia, sanitario, y maestro ha tenido tiempo para reconocer que ha sido ejecutor de un genocidio, contra la población que supuestamente era su deber proteger.


Las manos manchadas de sangre. Aquí la gente se hace unas discusiones por ETA y sus víctimas - ETA otra psyop del estado Español -, pero es incapaz de reconocer que el COVID dejará órdenes de magnitud más muerte, miseria, y sufrimiento. Y aquí, la mayoría de la población lo va a vivir en sus carnes, no cómo cosas terribles que suceden que te cuentan por la tele.


y lo mejor es que el COVID es sólo la intro de una opera, y aun no hemos llegado al plato fuerte del arco, en el que otra vez el funcionariado será el brazo ejecutor y/o cómplice necesario de más genocidios. La peña está mkultra total, y los funcionarios los que más. Que si los tik tok, que sí las sirenas de los polis, que sí los maestros haciendo proselitismo de una vacuna letal en clase de música...


para mear y no echar gota


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (10 Jun 2022)

Un hilo muy interesante deslucido por los comentarios de *CUÑAO *de siempre que salen en hilos sobre estos temas. Espero que te puedas personar finalmente en la causa contra el etniano. Por la forma de actuar del juzgado parece que quieran protegerlo para no tener que imponerle una pena mayor. Cada vez tengo más claro que esta gentuza está tan protegida por órdenes no oficiales dadas desde muy arriba porque les resultan útiles a los que realmente manejan el poder. Mientras no cambien las cosas, también tengo claro que las "gafas de madera" son un complemento cada vez más necesario para cualquier profesional de la seguridad.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

The Fucking Andyteleco dijo:


> ¿Qué opinas de operaciones policiales de envergadura (con su correspondiente coste para el contribuyente) como esta en la que se intervino con un helicóptero contra una peligrosa terrorista?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo del helicóptero me parece un desperdicio de recursos brutal. El helicóptero no está para esas tonterías.

Lo del táser, pues no sabría decir como se inicia la intervención y por qué deriva en su uso. Una cosa está clara, si una persona se resiste a ser detenida solo caben dos opciones: pegarle un chispazo, o molerla a palos hasta que se esté quieta. Las llaves maestras de Kun Fú, para las pelis de acción. En la vida real no funciona así. Es evidente que la mujer está dramatizando, además de seguir resistiéndose.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jun 2022)

Hilo interesante pero que voy a pasar de leer. A mí, un tío que siempre ha cumplido con todo, estudioso, trabajador, sin meterse en problemas, sin haber perdido siquiera un punto del carné, los policias me habéis jodido varias veces, rompiéndome cosas en el coche y denunciándome con multas de 600 euros. Seguro que encima se llevaron comisión. No puedo hablar bien de la policia.


----------



## hartman (10 Jun 2022)

caballero, caballero.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hilo interesante pero que voy a pasar de leer. A mí, un tío que siempre ha cumplido con todo, estudioso, trabajador, sin meterse en problemas, sin haber perdido siquiera un punto del carné, los policias me habéis jodido varias veces, rompiéndome cosas en el coche y denunciándome con multas de 600 euros. Seguro que encima se llevaron comisión. No puedo hablar bien de la policia.



600 euros... Infracción grave a la Ley de Seguridad Ciudadana.

Drogas, armas o desobediencia.

Pero yo no he hecho nada, es el profe el que me tiene manía.


----------



## Harold Papanander (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> El estado de derecho es eso. Que tú seas un ignorante o tengas las inteligencia de un niño de instituto es problema tuyo.
> 
> Las leyes son de obligado cumplimiento hasta que son derogadas o declaradas anticonstitucionales. Como sucedió en los estados de alarma. Se tuvo la obligación legal de hacer cumplir con los encierros hasta que estos fueron declarados inconstitucionales. Después de eso, la policía no ha denunciado a nadie por ese motivo. Ha cumplido con la ley vigente en cada momento.



Pero qué tonterías dices, gilipollas.

Las normativas de las medidas sanitarias fueron ilegales desde el primer minuto, por ser contrarias al orden constitucional. El TC lo único que hizo fue ratificarlo. Desde ese día sois oficialmente unos delincuentes por haber violado la ley durante todo este largo tiempo.

Claro que puede volverse atrás porque los delitos de la policía no prescriben. Solo es cuestión de tiempo para que se os procese debidamente.

Y este subnormal que ni conoce la ley anda llamado ignorantes a los demás.

Como delincuentes que ya sois la policía, en el mejor de los casos deberíais estar encarcelados, y en el peor, expulsados del cuerpo.

Tampoco íbamos a esperar otra cosa viniendo de un carcamal con un pasado de pastillero discotequero, metido a policía porque no te contrataban ni para freir patatas.

Lástima que el gitano no te haya roto la crisma como mereces.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (10 Jun 2022)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> Pero qué tonterías dices, gilipollas.
> 
> Las normativas de las medidas sanitarias fueron ilegales desde el primer minuto, por ser contrarias al orden constitucional. El TC lo único que hizo fue ratificarlo. Desde ese días sois oficialmente unos delincuentes por haber violado la ley durante todo este largo tiempo.
> 
> ...



Cómprate una cabra, y le das por culo a ella.


----------



## Harold Papanander (10 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Cómprate una cabra, y le das por culo a ella.



Estás escocidito delincuente de mierda?

Qué penita tan grande...


----------



## Scire (11 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Y nuestra constitución se creó en 1978, 33 años después.



No sé qué quieres decir con eso... En principio, se crearon los Derechos Humanos, tribunales internacionales y otras instituciones, bastante débiles y en ocasiones con cierto carácter distópico, que deberían ofrecer algo de protección contra el derecho positivo.

Tienes razón, una ley es de obligado cumplimiento hasta que se derogue, si se deroga... Algunas de estas leyes se derogan por entrar en contradicción con otra de rango superior, que es la que prima.
En el caso del COVID, así fue.

Te lanzo una pregunta: en caso de que haya dos leyes patentemente contradictorias, ¿qué haces?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (11 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> No sé qué quieres decir con eso...



Haciendo un símil barato y burdo, nos descargamos la Constitución de la PlayStore con las últimas actualizaciones.

Yo no soy juez ni autoridad para tener que tomar ese tipo de decisiones.


----------



## Scire (11 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Haciendo un símil barato y burdo, nos descargamos la Constitución de la PlayStore con las últimas actualizaciones.
> 
> Yo no soy juez ni autoridad para tener que tomar ese tipo de decisiones.



Luego si un mando te pide que obedezcas un norma claramente contraria a la CE, ¿tú lo haces?


----------



## risto mejido (11 Jun 2022)

Como veis la deriva de toda la inmigración ilegal y su aumento en número?

En plazo de tiempo, cuando creéis que reventará todo esto en cuanto a delincuencia?

Debido a aumento de delitos y su impunidad ( vosotros estáis atados por todos los lados y lo se) notáis cada vez menos apoyo popular de la gente normal de calle ?


Que sentís ante el fenómeno okupa?

Gracias hilo interesante pero por su extensión tardaré en leérmelo todo


----------



## risto mejido (11 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> La entrevista personal en todos los procesos selectivos es utilizada para quitar de en medio a los aspirantes molestos. Nunca supe los criterios de la criba. Sí que puedo decir que las mismas respuestas a las mismas preguntas a diferente equipo entrevistador, para unos son válidas y para otros no lo son.
> 
> Una lotería.



Es verdád que la primera pregunta es si tienes algún familiar policía? Y la Segunda sería quien es y puesto que tiene


----------



## adrenalina (11 Jun 2022)

Interesante hilo, muchas gracias.
Tienes alguna percepción de lo que se avecina este otoño? Os han dado alguna directriz?


----------



## bladu (11 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Tonto, quien va a tener que lidiar con toda esa fauna eres tú.
> 
> Es a ti, a tus familiares y a tus amigos a los que van a robar, violar, matar... La única defensa posible contra todo esto somos nosotros. Reza para que se revierta la situación, porque por ahora, todo va a peor.



Sois la " solución" porque esto no es suiza o usa. Donde la gente tiene derecho a portar y a defender su vida usándolas si procediera


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (11 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Luego si un mando te pide que obedezcas un norma claramente contraria a la CE, ¿tú lo haces?



Ya se ha tratado el tema en el foro en infinidad de ocasiones.

Todas las actuaciones son llevadas a cabo en base a los principios básicos de actuación recogidos en la Ley 2/86 de Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado. En concreto en su artículo 5, apartado 1, punto d.

" Sujetarse en su actuación profesional a los principios de jerarquía y subordinación. En ningún caso la obediencia debida podrá amparar *órdenes* que entrañen la ejecución de actos que *manifiestamente* constituyan delito o sean contrarios a la Constitución o a las Leyes. "

Como ves, no habla de que el policía tenga que interpretar qué ley es de aplicación, eso ya me viene dado. Lo que tengo, es la potestad de negarme a cumplir con una orden que sea, sin ningún género de dudas, un delito o contraria a la Constitución o las Leyes.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (11 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Como veis la deriva de toda la inmigración ilegal y su aumento en número?
> 
> En plazo de tiempo, cuando creéis que reventará todo esto en cuanto a delincuencia?
> 
> ...



Mal, e irá a peor.

Reventará cuando la gente salga a las calles a recuperar el espacio que les ha sido arrebatado. Mañana, el mes que viene o dentro de unos años. Pero acabará ocurriendo si la situación actual no se revierte.

Yo percibo que el apoyo popular es alto. Como he dicho anteriormente, los niños nos saludan al pasar y la gente se para a hablar con nosotros para trasmitirnos sus preocupaciones y pedirnos consejo.

Impotencia. Hay casos y casos. Más que necesidad, veo a mucho caradura. Puedo entender que una familia se refugie en una casa abandonada por no dormir debajo de un puente, pero no puedo ser comprensivo con quien okupa un chalet en una zona de lujo o el piso de alguien que utilice como fuente de ingresos.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (11 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Es verdád que la primera pregunta es si tienes algún familiar policía? Y la Segunda sería quien es y puesto que tiene



Tengo un primo que es subteniente de la guardia civil.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (11 Jun 2022)

adrenalina dijo:


> Interesante hilo, muchas gracias.
> Tienes alguna percepción de lo que se avecina este otoño? Os han dado alguna directriz?



No, ni idea.

En las últimas semanas la superioridad nos están azuzando porque están subiendo mucho los delitos, pero las patrullas lo único que pueden hacer es pedir el DNI y mirar los bolsillos a la gente.


----------



## Lord Vader (11 Jun 2022)

*Estoy muy cabreado por un tema laboral y contesto preguntas*


¿De cuanto es tu sanción? ¿Por que te la han puesto?


----------



## Lubinillo (11 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Como comprenderás, antes de pasar por estas mierdas, muchos policías prefieren mirar para otro lado.



Entonces miráis solo a donde los de raza ibérica que no llevan mascarilla, porque de los de raza ibérica que cometen delitos la mayoría son hijos de y no los podéis tocar?
Es la policía lo mas parecido a una mafia?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (11 Jun 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> *Estoy muy cabreado por un tema laboral y contesto preguntas*
> 
> 
> ¿De cuanto es tu sanción? ¿Por que te la han puesto?



¿Qué sanción?

Léete el hilo.


----------



## Eremita (11 Jun 2022)

A nosotros mismos no nos permiten protegernos, a la primera barrera que tenemos el ciudadano de a pie, los Guardias Paco y Pepe, tampoco les dejan protegernos...

Más que mundo, nos faltan huevos, armas y palas.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (11 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Entonces miráis solo a donde los de raza ibérica que no llevan mascarilla, porque de los de raza ibérica que cometen delitos la mayoría son hijos de y no los podéis tocar?
> Es la policía lo mas parecido a una mafia?



Lo siento, no te entiendo. Te expresas muy mal.


----------



## Lubinillo (11 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> carece de menor fuerza



Si carece de menor fuerza sera que tiene mas.


----------



## Lubinillo (11 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Lo siento, no te entiendo. Te expresas muy mal.



Hay silencios que dicen mas que las palabras. Gracias


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (11 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Hay silencios que dicen mas que las palabras. Gracias



Pues no te calles, te estoy pidiendo que te expreses.


----------



## Lubinillo (11 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Un buen profesional es aquel que cumple con sus obligaciones legales.
> 
> La vocación no garantiza eso.



Entonces, si la ley dictaminase que tener un huerto es ilegal, usted, como buen profesional, iría a por los hortelanos?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (11 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Entonces, si la ley dictaminase que tener un huerto es ilegal, usted, como buen profesional, iría a por los hortelanos?



Ya está contestado, léete el hilo.


----------



## Porestar (11 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Se hicieron *millones* de identificaciones, apenas una docena de ellas dieron que hablar. Venga, te lo subo a dos docenas de intervenciones.
> 
> La Policía hizo un trabajo *excelente*.





El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Se hicieron *millones* de identificaciones, apenas una docena de ellas dieron que hablar. Venga, te lo subo a dos docenas de intervenciones.
> 
> La Policía hizo un trabajo *excelente*.



Sí, obedecéis y protegéis muy bien a los tiranos.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (11 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> 36.000 €




sinceramente, no te parece como el doble de lo que deberiais cobrar teniendo en cuenta lo poco que trabajais con el delincuente y lo mucho que jodeis al remero?

aparte de que no hace falta estudios ni nada para ser policia y hay cola para entrar


----------



## Scire (11 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Ya se ha tratado el tema en el foro en infinidad de ocasiones.
> 
> Todas las actuaciones son llevadas a cabo en base a los principios básicos de actuación recogidos en la Ley 2/86 de Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado. En concreto en su artículo 5, apartado 1, punto d.
> 
> ...



¿Qué opinas entonces de la actuación policial durante el confinamiento? Obviamente iba contra la Constitución...


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (11 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> ¿Qué opinas entonces de la actuación policial durante el confinamiento? Obviamente iba contra la Constitución...



Ya está contestado, léete el hilo.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (11 Jun 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> sinceramente, no te parece como el doble de lo que deberiais cobrar teniendo en cuenta lo poco que trabajais con el delincuente y lo mucho que jodeis al remero?
> 
> aparte de que no hace falta estudios ni nada para ser policia y hay cola para entrar



Las policías autonómicas todavía cobran más que yo, y tienen menos competencias. Creo que es un sueldo acorde al riesgo y a la responsabilidad del puesto de trabajo.


----------



## 4rh3nazv (11 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Cierra la puerta al salir.



Respondes con insultos a gente que simplemente te expone sus críticas. ¿Y te extraña acabar en muletas?.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (11 Jun 2022)

4rh3nazv dijo:


> Respondes con insultos a gente que simplemente te expone sus críticas. ¿Y te extraña acabar en muletas?.



Mando a la mierda a los troles cuando me aburro de ellos.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Jun 2022)

te ves capacitado para algun trabajo, mas alla de ser policia?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (11 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> te ves capacitado para algun trabajo, mas alla de ser policia?



Antes de ser policía era técnico de transporte sanitario del SAMU, y tengo cotizados unos 9 años en la fe de vida laboral.

Sabría buscarme la vida.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Antes de ser policía era técnico de transporte sanitario del SAMU, y tengo cotizados unos 9 años en la fe de vida laboral.
> 
> Sabría buscarme la vida.



eres un caso raro y lo sabes.


----------



## Ignatius (11 Jun 2022)

Ni me he leído el hilo ni me lo voy a leer.
Entro sólo para decir que os pueden dar por culo a todos los que ibais con el caballerocaballerolamascarillaaa durante el encierro inconstitucional, vergüenza os tendría que dar.
A los hijos de la gran puta que pusieron a mi padre, un abuelo de ochenta años, al borde de la arritmia con sus formas chulescas, prepotencia y amenazas porque había ido a comprar el pan a donde a vosotros no os salía de los cojones. Ahora se cambia de acera cuando os ve, NORMAL.
Y esa es una de mil.
En los años en los que fui funcionario siempre ME NEGUÉ a obedecer órdenes ilegales, y las recibí, y amenacé al chulo de turno con llevarle al juzgado por mero pundonor profesional.
Desde la plandemia ya quedó claro que no estáis para defender a la población.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Jun 2022)

Puede que tú lo hagas bien (aunque lo dudo, pero presupongámoslo), el problema es que colecta a mente cada vez se os respeta menos, siendo que hasta no hace mucho era de los gremios funcionaría les más respetados. 
Sabéis de sobra el porqué. Pero bueno. 



El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Sí, el control es necesario para evitar desmanes.
> 
> Pero en mi caso particular no me quejo de que se fiscalice mi intervención. Eso lo doy por asumido. El cabreo viene por el ninguneo hacia mi trabajo y hacia mi persona.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Antes de ser policía era técnico de transporte sanitario del SAMU, y tengo cotizados unos 9 años en la fe de vida laboral.
> 
> Sabría buscarme la vida.



Pues ve reconsiderándolo, viendo lo que se ve de venir... igual te conviene más estar de parte del popla.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (12 Jun 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Puede que tú lo hagas bien (aunque lo dudo, pero presupongámoslo), el problema es que colecta a mente cada vez se os respeta menos, siendo que hasta no hace mucho era de los gremios funcionaría les más respetados.
> Sabéis de sobra el porqué. Pero bueno.



No te creas, también me tiro pedos.

En este oficio es imposible que todas las intervenciones te salgan de libro.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Pues ve reconsiderándolo, viendo lo que se ve de venir... igual te conviene más estar de parte del popla.



Pongámonos en lo peor, que la cuerda se tense tanto que acabemos a palos entre nosotros. Llegados a ese punto, ¿que importancia tiene que sea policía, sanitario, albañil, o esté en paro?


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No te creas, también me tiro pedos.
> 
> En este oficio es imposible que todas las intervenciones te salgan de libro.
> 
> ...



Coño, porque para entonces todo el mundo se habrá dado cuenta cual era la función real de la policía. De momento sólo es una minoría.


----------



## Lubinillo (12 Jun 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Coño, porque para entonces todo el mundo se habrá dado cuenta cual era la función real de la policía. De momento sólo es una minoría.



Lo de servir y proteger creíamos que era al Pueblo aunque solo es a la LEY Y jamas les entrara en la cabeza que los corruptos politicos hacen leyes en favor de unos pocos y contra el Pueblo.


----------



## Lubinillo (12 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Un buen profesional es aquel que cumple con sus obligaciones legales.
> 
> La vocación no garantiza eso.



De las obligaciones morales no dices nada, debe ser algo antiguo, rancio y caduco verdad?
Tienes hijes? espero que si algún día les para la policía no les toque un madero como su padre


----------



## Lubinillo (12 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Pues no te calles, te estoy pidiendo que te expreses.



De comprensión lectora no os hacen pruebas?
PD. No creo que el menda este trabaje de policía, y si lo es, su historia es falsa y solo están haciendo un test de demoscopia para ver si cierran el floro.


----------



## otroyomismo (12 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No te creas, también me tiro pedos.
> 
> En este oficio es imposible que todas las intervenciones te salgan de libro.
> 
> ...



Eso es algo que he pensado siempre, que en caso de crisis gorda el policia, milico o lo que sea lo primero que hara es irse a proteger a su familia.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> De las obligaciones morales no dices nada, debe ser algo antiguo, rancio y caduco verdad?
> Tienes hijes? espero que si algún día les para la policía no les toque un madero como su padre



obligaciones morales... eso son cosas de rancios carlistas, hombre


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (12 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Lo de servir y proteger creíamos que era al Pueblo aunque solo es a la LEY Y jamas les entrara en la cabeza que los corruptos politicos hacen leyes en favor de unos pocos y contra el Pueblo.



Lo de servir y proteger te lo has sacado de las películas americanas.

No existe ni una sola referencia en el ordenamiento jurídico que refleje esas palabras.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (12 Jun 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Eso es algo que he pensado siempre, que en caso de crisis gorda el policia, milico o lo que sea lo primero que hara es irse a proteger a su familia.



La Policía Nacional está adscrita al Ministerio del Interior, a diferencia de la Guardia Civil que tiene una doble dependencia: Ministerio del Interior y Ministerio de Defensa.

En caso de guerra, nosotros seguiríamos estando bajo las órdenes de Interior, pero la Guardia Civil pasaría a depender exclusivamente de Defensa.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (12 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> De las obligaciones morales no dices nada, debe ser algo antiguo, rancio y caduco verdad?
> Tienes hijes? espero que si algún día les para la policía no les toque un madero como su padre



¿Cuáles son mis obligaciones morales?


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Jun 2022)

Ha quedado más que clari que careces de ese sentido del deber

Si de verdad eres de ese gremio lo estás dejando fatal. 

También es posible que seas un troll con intenciones de dañar su imagen.



otroyomismo dijo:


> Eso es algo que he pensado siempre, que en caso de crisis gorda el policia, milico o lo que sea lo primero que hara es irse a proteger a su familia.





El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> ¿Cuáles son mis obligaciones morales?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (12 Jun 2022)

Ese tema suele llevarlo la Policía Local, ya que los ayuntamientos suelen tener sus ordenanzas municipales al respecto.

Existe una ley nacional sobre perros potencialmente peligros, creo que de 2002. Pero no he recibido formación específica sobre la materia.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (12 Jun 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Ha quedado más que clari que careces de ese sentido del deber
> 
> Si de verdad eres de ese gremio lo estás dejando fatal.
> 
> También es posible que seas un troll con intenciones de dañar su imagen.



¿Me puedes explicar eso del sentido del deber, concretamente, en qué consiste?


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Jun 2022)

Hay gente que no lo podéis/queréis entender. 
Para el resto de la gente lo importante es detectaros, así que si os señaláis mejor. 

Chau. 



El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> ¿Me puedes explicar eso del sentido del deber, concretamente, en qué consiste?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (12 Jun 2022)

Pero no huyas, mamón. 

No me dejes en ascuas. Quiero que me contestes.


----------



## mmdd (12 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Lo siento chato, NO DA TODO IGUAL, ni *OLVIDO ni PERDÓN , * Los policias teniais la obligación MORAL de no cumplir leyes injustas, me consta que muchos "pasabais", pero las multas a ciudadanos por no llevar la mascarilla en la calle, por poner un ejemplo fueron el acto más *REPUGNANTE y VERGONZOSO* que algunos policias realizaron digno de una dictadura fascista con la cual colaborabais, prueba inequivoca de su BAJEZA MORAL y de que el adjetivo de PERRO DEL ESTADO les viene ni que pintado.
> 
> No os podeis ni IMAGINAR, pero ni IMAGINAR, la ansiedad y los problemas para dormir que muchos currantes de la PRIVADA (LOS QUE FINANCIAMOS A ESTE ESTADO PODRIDO, CORRUPTO Y MISERABLE), tuvimos cuando decidimos NO VACUNARNOS y TODOS LOS MEDIOS intentaron sembrar en la población la idea de que a los NO VACUNADOS habia que aislarlos, prohibirles entrar en tiendas o incluso en sus trabajos.
> 
> ...



Entiendo tu indignación por la presión ejercida a los que no querían vacunarse.Me sentiría igual si tomase la misma decisión.
Pero,¿cúal es la razón para no te vacunases?
Lo entendería si nunca lo hubieses hecho, pero es probable que lleves unas cuantas,entonces ¿cual sería la diferencia?
Si me argumentas el peligro en sí de la vacuna,todas las tienen especialmente las que nos ponen de pequeños como la meningitis(o la rabia si necesitan pornertela de urgencia).
La quimio o la radioterapia son literalmente armas de destrucción masiva y puede dejar secuelas permanentes¿también las rechazarías?
Todo esto sin intención de ofenderte ni cuestionarte,solo curiosidad.


----------



## Busher (12 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Las leyes son de obligado cumplimiento hasta que son derogadas o declaradas anticonstitucionales. Como sucedió en los estados de alarma. Se tuvo la obligación legal de hacer cumplir con los encierros hasta que estos fueron declarados inconstitucionales.



Disiento.
No existe obligacion de obedecer ordenes obviamente inconstitucionales. No hay obediencia debida en esos casos... NI EN LAS FAS.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (12 Jun 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Disiento.
> No existe obligacion de obedecer ordenes obviamente inconstitucionales. No hay obediencia debida en esos casos... NI EN LAS FAS.



Estoy de acuerdo.

Creo que te has precipitado en el mensaje. Sigue leyendo el hilo, ese tema queda bien explicado.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, no hay ningún tipo de orden al respecto.
> 
> Pero la maquinaria legal es implacable contra el policía cuando es denunciado por alguna minoría que tiene detrás una legión de abogados y ONG's.
> 
> ...



Deberias especificar si escribiste bien la exposicion de hechos y si fuiste a por un parte de lesiones. Me figuro que si.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Biológicamente, el sexo femenino suele ser de menor tamaño y de menor fuerza que el género masculino. Eso es así en la gran mayoría de las especies. Incluyendo la humana.
> 
> Existen excepciones.
> 
> He trabajado con mujeres que olé, las quiero en mi equipo sin dudar. Y he trabajado con hombres que no los quiero ni cerca.



La biologia de la mujer hace que permanezca en seguridad ciudadana el tiempo minimamente imprescindible, al menos son conscientes que no valen para ello, hay excepciones, suelen venir del ejercito.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Jun 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> *Que opinión tiene usted de las actuaciones policiales durante la pandemia.tienen ustedes la obligación de cumplir órdenes contrarias a la constitución española.son conscientes de que masacraron a muchos compatriotas sin motivo.un saludo a la gente decente del cuerpo *



Cuando tu te conviertes en Policia y dado el grado de indefension que esta alcanzando un policia, llevas a cabo casi todas tus actuaciones anteponiendo tu culo. Es triste, si, pero es la realidad.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (12 Jun 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Deberias especificar si escribiste bien la exposicion de hechos y si fuiste a por un parte de lesiones. Me figuro que si.



Para mi gusto, la parte del atestado que trata sobre la detención quedó bastante floja. Solo hace referencia a que se resistió activamente a la detención una vez le doy alcance en las escaleras. Tenían que haberse detallado más. Como que rodamos y que no hacía otra cosa que intentar zafarse.

Yo estaba en el médico y cuando volví a firmar ya estaba impreso.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (12 Jun 2022)

mmdd dijo:


> Entiendo tu indignación por la presión ejercida a los que no querían vacunarse.Me sentiría igual si tomase la misma decisión.
> Pero,¿cúal es la razón para no te vacunases?
> Lo entendería si nunca lo hubieses hecho, pero es probable que lleves unas cuantas,entonces ¿cual sería la diferencia?
> Si me argumentas el peligro en sí de la vacuna,todas las tienen especialmente las que nos ponen de pequeños como la meningitis(o la rabia si necesitan pornertela de urgencia).
> ...



Afectados por la vacuna de AstraZeneca en Córdoba: "Nuestra vida se paró hace un año. Estamos olvidados y silenciados"

Ponte una vacuna por solidaridad, ciudadania o porque el *PUTO ESTADO CORRUPTO Y PODRIDO Y CRIMINAL* *QUE MERECE SER DERRIBADO A GUILLOTINAZOS* te coacciona a ello, vacuna de la que nadie se hace responsable, pero si te da un efecto chungo ¡Ah! No vengas a protestar a la administración: Que te den por el culo que serás olvidado y silenciado, como a los del link que te he puesto.

¿Te parece suficiente razón?

A mi si, y a cualquiera con *DOS PUTOS DEDOS DE FRENTE*, también.

Y pongo ese link de Astrazeneca, porque es el primero que he encontrado. Pero los CERDOS DE POLITICOS, PERIODISTAS y ALGUNOS SANITARIOS CORRUPTOS E IRRESPONSABLES.... coaccionaban a la población a pincharse la vacuna: BAJO SU EXCLUSIVA RESPONSABILIDAD... y si te pasaba algo... ah!! SE SIENTE!!!! A MI NO ME RECLAMES.

Es que hay que joderse.... que haya que explicar el porqué de que no nos vacunemos... lo entiende cualquiera que no este programado por los cerdos que nos han estado mareando dos años.

Y por cierto, el resto de vacunas que me he puesto.... estaban suficientemente probadas en tiempo y forma, y compararlas con la quimio o radioterapia... en fin, es comparar el tocino con la velocidad *NADA QUE VER.*

En fin.... 

Por cierto, los NO VACUNADOS que conozco o que solo tienen una dósis (incluyendome a mi con cero dósis): O no han pillado el COVID, o han pillado catarros leves, o lo han pillado levemente.... y últimamente, en mi entorno TODOS LOS QUE ESTAN PILLANDO COVID, son VACUNADOS. *Encima famosetes que pillan últimamente el covid sueltan en su twitter:"Ays que tengo el covid, pero gracias a las vacunas con sintomas leves", y enseguida les responde la gente: Pues mira tú!!! Yo con cero vacunas y también con sintomas leves....*

Vamos... que les han tomado el pelo, la vacuna del COVID es una vacuna POLÍTICA, no científica.

Yo muy listo muy listo: NO SOY, pero muy GILIPOLLAS TAMPOCO y no voy a admitir que el estado *CORRUPTO, PODRIDO y CRIMINAL del R78* me tome por idiota.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Jun 2022)

Por que suele ser tarea de Policia Local, y esa gente trabaja menos que un innombrable..


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Para mi gusto, la parte del atestado que trata sobre la detención quedó bastante floja. Solo hace referencia a que se resistió activamente a la detención una vez le doy alcance en las escaleras. Tenían que haberse detallado más. Como que rodamos y que no hacía otra cosa que intentar zafarse.
> 
> Yo estaba en el médico y cuando volví a firmar ya estaba impreso.



Todo eso hay que detallarlo, y mas cuando es una actuacion que se escapa de la normalidad.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Jun 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Puede que tú lo hagas bien (aunque lo dudo, pero presupongámoslo), el problema es que colecta a mente cada vez se os respeta menos, siendo que hasta no hace mucho era de los gremios funcionaría les más respetados.
> Sabéis de sobra el porqué. Pero bueno.



El Estado (partido politico de turno), legisla y deja la vigilancia de su cumplimiento en la policia, la gente proyecta su odio en la policia, el Estado da palmas con las orejas.

Pueden ser ordenes ilegales, pero entre que desobedes las ordenes, vas a juicio y tus jefes te buscan las cosquillas y te hacen la vida imposible (por qué sus jefes se las hacen a a ellos), puede pasar mucho tiempo.

Si si ya se, la vocacion y tal.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> ¿Cuáles son mis obligaciones morales?



Se refieren a que cuando algo te parezca mal, por ejemplo un ocupa, te lies a tiros con el ocupa por que te parece moralmente mal.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (12 Jun 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Se refieren a que cuando algo te parezca mal, por ejemplo un ocupa, te lies a tiros con el ocupa por que te parece moralmente mal.



Si sé por donde van.

Estoy jugando con ellos como lo hace un gato con su presa. Cuando me canse de jugar, les arranco la cabeza


----------



## Lubinillo (12 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> ¿Cuáles son mis obligaciones morales?



Las mismas que se le suponen a cualquier persona de bien mas las que se le suponen a un guardián del orden


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Las mismas que se le suponen a cualquier persona de bien mas las que se le suponen a un guardián del orden



Y si a un policia le parece moralmente bien multar a la gente por no ponerse la mascarilla? Y me refiero, a que real y sinceramente piensa que esta haciendo un bien a la sociedad, considerando que asi impide que mas gente se contagie. O el policia, que considera moralmente correcto que no se eche a un ocupa de una vivienda vacia que pertenece al banco, por que considera que era una vivienda que estaba sin uso.

Tu te imaginas el problema que se crearia si cada policia hiciese lo que considera moralmente correcto?


----------



## Lubinillo (12 Jun 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Se refieren a que cuando algo te parezca mal, por ejemplo un ocupa, te lies a tiros con el ocupa por que te parece moralmente mal.



Al contrario, la moral dicta que matar a un congénere es una aberración. También dicta que un ocupa puede estar muy necesitado.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (12 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Las mismas que se le suponen a cualquier persona de bien mas las que se le suponen a un guardián del orden



Has tardado poco en contestar cuando te he enseñado el capote. 

Te has ido por los cerros de Úbeda.

¿Quiénes son las personas de bien? ¿También otorgas carnés? Supongo que te basas en la (tu) moralidad para entregarlos.


----------



## TexNolan (12 Jun 2022)

¿Cuando va a empezar la gente a tomarse la justicia por su mano viendo que sois los perros del gobierno pero no hacéis una MIERDA cuando el ciudadano necesita de verdad vuestra ayuda?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (12 Jun 2022)

TexNolan dijo:


> ¿Cuando va a empezar la gente a tomarse la justicia por su mano viendo que sois los perros del gobierno pero no hacéis una MIERDA cuando el ciudadano necesita de verdad vuestra ayuda?



Nadie ni nada te lo impide o prohíbe.

Únicamente que si lo haces, te atienes a las consecuencias.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (12 Jun 2022)

TexNolan dijo:


> ¿Cuando va a empezar la gente a tomarse la justicia por su mano viendo que sois los perros del gobierno pero no hacéis una MIERDA cuando el ciudadano necesita de verdad vuestra ayuda?



La única solución es que en todas las ciudades un buen número de ciudadanos despiertos tomen por la fuerza ayuntamientos, parlamentos autonómicos y sedes de partidos.

¿Visteis en los disturbios de BRUSELAS por las protestas ANTIMEDIDAS COVID como el imbécil de BORRELL miraba asustado desde las ventanas de su oficina como grupos de ciudadanos de bruselas la liaban en la calle?

Pues ese es el camino. El legislador es el problema y VOTAR NO ES LA SOLUCIÓN. Luego si hay una mayoria de ciudadanos suficiente que supere en número a las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del estado, estos, no tendrán nada que hacer.

Pero claro... es imposible, y la clave de que no haya conciencia social para ello es que la gente prefiere sobrevivir como buenamente pueda, no buscarse problemas y sobre todo que cada vez hay más gente viviendo del estado ya sea por ser funcivago o recibir paguita.

Tomarse la justicia por su mano, de forma individual, sólo trae problemas. Además, te puedes equivocar y liarla más: NADIE TE VA A AYUDAR.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> *El legislador es el problema y VOTAR NO ES LA SOLUCIÓN*.



Tú mismo lo has dicho, ves que la gente haya salido a protestar por el precio de la gasolina? Por la luz? Por la inmigración ilegal que estás despuntando la delincuencia? La sociedad española es muy dócil.


----------



## Dolce (13 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Venga, aprovechar.
> 
> Prometo no mentir.



Da recuerdos a los chicos de Régimen, que son muy majos.


----------



## Lubinillo (13 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Has tardado poco en contestar cuando te he enseñado el capote.
> 
> Te has ido por los cerros de Úbeda.
> 
> *¿Quiénes son las personas de bien?* ¿También otorgas carnés? Supongo que te basas en la (tu) moralidad para entregarlos.



Visto lo visto, ningún policía lo es, así que no me extraña que no sepas lo que es.


----------



## Liquidadero (13 Jun 2022)

La historia es conmovedora. Un policía, de los mismos que perseguía a la gente por el bozal, de los que detenía tirando al suelo entre dos a una pobre chica que salía a correr como si fuera una terrorista, o de aquellos que allanaban el hogar de unos cuantos que tenían una celebración en casa, tirando la puerta abajo. Y ahora este miserable se queja de que está "indefenso".

Hace años, siendo joven, podía sentir algo de respeto por la policía... los veía como alguien que en cierto modo protegía a la ciudadanía honrada contra maleantes. Y la verdad es que ya no sé si antes era realmente así, pero lo que tengo clarísimo es que ya no puedo pensar de la misma forma. La gran mayoría de los policías, por no decir absolutamente todos, sois los perritos falderos del Gobierno... el mismo que os llama Piolines a la cara. Ya os da igual ocho que ochenta, no tenéis ningún tipo de moral ni valores más que el de cobrar una nómina todos los meses a costa de la sangre del hombre honrado al que perseguís, mientras los verdaderos delincuentes campan a sus anchas con vuestro beneplácito.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (13 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Visto lo visto, ningún policía lo es, así que no me extraña que no sepas lo que es.



Pues nada muchacho, llévate el secreto a la tumba.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (13 Jun 2022)

Liquidadero dijo:


> no tenéis ningún tipo de moral ni valores



Otro moralista, paladín de las buenas costumbres.

¿Salís de una cadena de montaje?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (13 Jun 2022)

Es importante que recordemos cosas como esta:




Policia CÓMPLICE
Políticos CULPABLES
Ciudadanos borregos: LOS MÁS CULPABLES
Este tipo de cosas, hemos de recordarlo, fue en los meses de la vergüenza, DONDE EL ESTADO DE DERECHO, quedo en suspenso con MENTIRAS, MANIPULACIONES Y MEDIAS VERDADES, y fuimos de facto, un estado totalitario y policial.

Pero insisto, los culpables principales: LOS CIUDADANOS, deberiamos haber respondido con violencia contra todos estos atropellos. Pero la ciudadania BOBA, COBARDE y AGILIPOLLADA se dejo manipular por el terror mediático, que precisamente su objetivo, era, que no nos levantaramos contra el estado.


Se dijo en burbuja lo siguiente:

*SI DEJAMOS QUE LOS LEGISLADORES SUSPENDAN DERECHOS POR CAUSA DE UNA EMERGENCIA, SERÁN LOS LEGISLADORES LOS QUE CREEN LAS EMERGENCIAS PARA SUSPENDER DERECHOS.*

Por supuesto, polícias, políticos, periodistas hijos de la gran puta, quieren que se olvide esto rápidamente y pasemos página. Pues no señor: NI OLVIDO NI PERDÓN, NO OS LO VAMOS A PERDONAR JAMÁS ¿Y sabeis porqué? Porqué ya hemos visto que el estado, cuando le salga del pito, puede hacerlo otra vez ya que no ha tenido ni un sólo reproche de nadie: Ya sea de la ciudadania, de los sanitarios, o de los policias. Ni un sólo reproche, y lo puede repetir cuando le de la gana, sea una causa RAZONABLE o NO, digan la verdad, o mientan. Y ni siquiera NADIE de los aludidos (POLITICOS, PERIODISTAS O POLICIAS) ha salido a decir algo asi: "Pedimos disculpas a la ciudadania, si en algún momento nos hemos pasado". NI ESO, NO HAN TENIDO NI LA DECENCIA NI DE ESO.


----------



## patroclus (13 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, no.
> 
> Yo no me fustro por haberme revolcado con un gitano. Eso forma parte de los riesgos que he asumido de forma voluntaria al hacerme policía hace más de 15 años. De hecho, estos sucesos hacen que mi motivación sea mayor y sea mucho menos permisivo a la hora de controlar a toda clase de delincuentes e infractores.
> 
> El cabreo viene dado por la indefensión que he sufrido por parte del juzgado de guardia, el cual ni se ha molestado en citarme para hacerme el ofrecimiento de acciones y poder personarme en la causa contra el gitano. Cuatro sellos y cuatro firmas, y al legajo.



Pero para ello tienes que presentar parte médico y en tu manifestación decir que has tenido lesiones y que te personarás en la causa como víctima. 

Si el juzgado no tiene esos datos no puede actuar. Lo que tienes que hacer es buscarte un abogado de pago y ya verás como el juzgado tiene que juzgar esos hechos.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (13 Jun 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Pero para ello tienes que presentar parte médico y en tu manifestación decir que has tenido lesiones y que te personarás en la causa como víctima.
> 
> Si el juzgado no tiene esos datos no puede actuar. Lo que tienes que hacer es buscarte un abogado de pago y ya verás como el juzgado tiene que juzgar esos hechos.



Tienen el parte médico de urgencias mío y del detenido. También mi manifestación en el atestado policial que firmé. La sentencia ya está dictada y no puedo hacer nada respecto a eso. Es firme.

A finales de mes tengo la vista oral como denunciado. Ya iré comentando como ha ido.


----------



## mvpower (13 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Laboral? Pero los policías trabajáis???



Los escorias de negro y verde lo único que hacen es perseguir, multar, y detener a inocentes. Pero antes de eso se meten coca, van al gym, y se hacen un gran e inteligente tatuaje. Esto los más listos ojo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Jun 2022)

Liquidadero dijo:


> La historia es conmovedora. Un policía, de los mismos que perseguía a la gente por el bozal, de los que detenía tirando al suelo entre dos a una pobre chica que salía a correr como si fuera una terrorista, o de aquellos que allanaban el hogar de unos cuantos que tenían una celebración en casa, tirando la puerta abajo. Y ahora este miserable se queja de que está "indefenso".
> 
> Hace años, siendo joven, podía sentir algo de respeto por la policía... los veía como alguien que en cierto modo protegía a la ciudadanía honrada contra maleantes. Y la verdad es que ya no sé si antes era realmente así, pero lo que tengo clarísimo es que ya no puedo pensar de la misma forma. La gran mayoría de los policías, por no decir absolutamente todos, sois los perritos falderos del Gobierno... el mismo que os llama Piolines a la cara. Ya os da igual ocho que ochenta, no tenéis ningún tipo de moral ni valores más que el de cobrar una nómina todos los meses a costa de la sangre del hombre honrado al que perseguís, mientras los verdaderos delincuentes campan a sus anchas con vuestro beneplácito.



La policia no puede detener por que una persona no lleve mascarilla o salga a correr, ya que son infracciones. Pero si topas con alguien que esta hasta la polla (cosa normal), los policias para sancionar a esa persona necesitan conocer su identidad, ante lo cual si no facilita sus datos al menos verbalmente, se le tiene que llevar a la comisaria voluntaria o forzadamente (detención).


----------



## |||||||| (13 Jun 2022)

¿Te has tenido que cuadrar ante el paso de Marlaska o sólo te ha tocado hacerlo con autoridades locales como el pederasta Ximo?

¿Qué tal con los menas?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Jun 2022)

mvpower dijo:


> Los escorias de negro y verde lo único que hacen es perseguir, multar, y detener a inocentes, pero antes de eso se meten coca, van al gym, y se hacen un gran e inteligente tatuaje.



Hay muy buenos profesionales como tambien hay escoria, como la hay en cualquier empresa o sector laboral.


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Jun 2022)

He pasado de respetar, confiar y hasta admirar al Cuerpo, e incluso plantearme entrar en el, a despreciaros profundamente.

Gracias por vuestra actuación en la plandemia, ratas. Y por vuestra omisión frente a okupas, moronegrada y demás gentuza. Fuertes con el débil y débiles con el fuerte, perdéis el culo por multar y joder vidas de ciudadanos mientras miráis para otro lado con la escoria.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (13 Jun 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> ¿Te has tenido que cuadrar ante el paso de Marlaska o sólo te ha tocado hacerlo con autoridades locales como el pederasta Ximo?
> 
> ¿Qué tal con los menas?



Nunca he participado en ningún acto protocolario ni han venido a verme autoridades. Una vez sí vino a conocernos, a mí a mi grupo de trabajo, el subdelegado del gobierno de la provincia por haber incautado 300 kilos de hachís. Lo cual no está nada mal para un grupo de menudeo. En realidad le habíamos reventado una operación al equivalente al GRECO de la Guardia Civil porque mis jefes la cagaron y no informaron correctamente de la investigación. O eso creo. Al poco tiempo disolvieron el grupo y nos reasignaron.

Por suerte no tengo ningún centro de MENA's en mi demarcación, pero de vez en cuando, alguno se fuga del centro y viene a pegarse la fiesta. Si lo localizamos, le llevamos de vuelta al centro.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Jun 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> He pasado de respetar, confiar y hasta admirar al Cuerpo, e incluso plantearme entrar en el, a despreciaros profundamente.
> 
> Gracias por vuestra actuación en la plandemia, ratas. Y por vuestra omisión frente a okupas, moronegrada y demás gentuza. Fuertes con el débil y débiles con el fuerte, perdéis el culo por multar y joder vidas de ciudadanos mientras miráis para otro lado con la escoria.



Espero que algun dia te des cuenta que es el Estado el que obliga a asfixiar al ciudadano normal, mientras que le da impunibilidad al delincuente. Cuando tu detienes practicamente todos los dias a un amego y ves que el juzgado lo pone en la calle al dia siguiente, y como segun sale de camino a su piso ocupado va reventado vehiculos por gusto... lo que pasa es que eso tu no lo ves, tu ves la multa que se le pone a Paco por no señalizar la carga que sobresale del coche, como el policia se pone chulo con una ladilla de 15 años que lleva una chusta. Se actua con TODOS.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (13 Jun 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> He pasado de respetar, confiar y hasta admirar al Cuerpo, e incluso plantearme entrar en el, a despreciaros profundamente.
> 
> Gracias por vuestra actuación en la plandemia, ratas. Y por vuestra omisión frente a okupas, moronegrada y demás gentuza. Fuertes con el débil y débiles con el fuerte, perdéis el culo por multar y joder vidas de ciudadanos mientras miráis para otro lado con la escoria.



A lo mejor lo que necesitas es un psicólogo que te ayude a superar tus traumas.


----------



## |||||||| (13 Jun 2022)

¿Qué harás si el Secretariado Gitano descubre este hilo y con todos los datos que has dado te encuentran y denuncian por poli-payo racista?

¿Qué proporción de charos hay en la Policía? ¿Y de puteros?

Si tuvieras un hermano no-policía y te dijera que se casaba con una policía, ¿le dirías que fuera preparando el afilador de cuernos?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (13 Jun 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> ¿Qué harás si el Secretariado Gitano descubre este hilo y con todos los datos que has dado te encuentran y denuncian por payo racista?
> 
> ¿Qué proporción de charos hay en la Policía? ¿Y de puteros?
> 
> Si tuvieras un hermano no-policía y te dijera que se casaba con una policía, ¿le dirías que fuera preparando el afilador de cuernos?



Nada de lo que he escrito es constitutivo de delito, salvo en los más húmedos sueños de los foreros anormales. Estoy tranquilo al respecto.

No conozco ninguna Rosario. Pregúntale a tu madre.

¿Te han puesto los cuernos? No me extraña.


----------



## |||||||| (13 Jun 2022)

El madero sa cagao y me ha bloqueado.

¿De qué tienes miedo, madero?????


----------



## |||||||| (13 Jun 2022)

Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Nada de lo que he escrito es constitutivo de delito, salvo en los más húmedos sueños de los foreros anormales. Estoy tranquilo al respecto.
> 
> No conozco ninguna Rosario. Pregúntale a tu madre.
> 
> ¿Te han puesto los cuernos? No me extraña.



Vamos vamos vamos Profeta

No te pongas nervioso.

Voy a contactar con el Secretariado Gitano para ver si es verdad que nada de lo escrito es constitutivo de delito, en especial esa forma despectiva de referirte a un detenido como "gitano" siendo agente de la autoridad


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> A lo mejor lo que necesitas es un psicólogo que te ayude a superar tus traumas.



Te lo cedo, igual te ayuda a no volarte la tapa de los sesos en un ataque de remordimiento. ¿O con eso de "la ley es así, gñe, son órdenes, gñe", los psicópatas ahogais la mala conciencia?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (13 Jun 2022)

Aunque la policia tenga muchas cosas criticables y tengamos todo el derecho del mundo ya sea por lo que hemos visto en la pandemia o por experiencias personales de estar enfadados y enrabietados con ellos (yo particularmente no he tenido ningún problema con ellos, nunca los he necesitado) , no debemos olvidar que el principal culpable es el legislador y la ciudadania que les vota, que mayoritariamente, es sumisa, cobarde, gregaria y estúpida.

Una disculpa de la policia por los abusos cometidos durante la pandemia, através de algún sindicato de ellos, estaría muy pero que muy bien, pero seria reconocer públicamente que han cometido errores y eso, los políticos, no lo pueden permitir.


----------



## EGO (13 Jun 2022)

KARMA DEL BUENO.

Habria que mandarle un regalo al gitano.

Recordemos que este elementillo policial vino aqui a contar como se choteaba en comisaria con sus compis de un pobre desgraciado que le enseño un papel de exencion voluntaria para no llevar mascarilla y de como lo propuso para sancion(minimo 600 cholos).

A los que van por el mundo en plan training day tarde o temprano se encuentran con su nemesis.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (13 Jun 2022)

EGO dijo:


> KARMA DEL BUENO.
> 
> Habria que mandarle un regalo al gitano.
> 
> ...



¿En serio?



El poco respeto que podria haberle tenido, se acaba de evaporar del todo.

Si hay una pintada que se ha multiplicado por todas las ciudades en estos dos años, es la de 

A.C.A.B -- All Cats Are Beautiful  miauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Liquidadero (13 Jun 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> La policia no puede detener por que una persona no lleve mascarilla o salga a correr, ya que son infracciones. Pero si topas con alguien que esta hasta la polla (cosa normal), los policias para sancionar a esa persona necesitan conocer su identidad, ante lo cual si no facilita sus datos al menos verbalmente, se le tiene que llevar a la comisaria voluntaria o forzadamente (detención).



Seguramente usted será policía, pero intente por un momento que su entrenamiento no le nuble la razón. Gente que paseaba sola a las 12 de la noche durante el toque de queda ilegal se las ha visto con un par de policías locales. ¿Qué daño hacían? ¿Es tan difícil de comprender que ahí simplemente estaban tocando los cojones, como hacen hoy en día en la mayoría de los casos? ¿Por qué no son tan chulos con los que llevan machetes o armas de fuego, o con los que usurpan una propiedad privada? ¿Qué puede motivar a un agente de la ley a derribar una puerta a sabiendas que lo que se estaba cometiendo al otro lado era una simple falta administrativa, y que por lo tanto los delincuentes eran los propios agentes?

Mire, voy a intentar ser respetuoso y discúlpeme si no lo consigo, pero obedecer órdenes sin más, por muy de arriba que vengan, sin pararse a pensar en lo que uno está haciendo no es propio de gente razonable ni con un mínimo de empatía. No espero que me comprenda, ya que por desgracia conozco a algún que otro "caballero" y en ciertos asuntos es como hablarles a una pared.


----------



## patroclus (13 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Tienen el parte médico de urgencias mío y del detenido. También mi manifestación en el atestado policial que firmé. La sentencia ya está dictada y no puedo hacer nada respecto a eso. Es firme.
> 
> A finales de mes tengo la vista oral como denunciado. Ya iré comentando como ha ido.



Pues en el atestado policial te tendrían que haber hecho el ofrecimiento de acciones y después tenías que haberte puesto en contacto con el abogado privado. Tu también has dejado pasar el tiempo sin ir a un abogado.


----------



## patroclus (13 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Aunque la policia tenga muchas cosas criticables y tengamos todo el derecho del mundo ya sea por lo que hemos visto en la pandemia o por experiencias personales de estar enfadados y enrabietados con ellos (yo particularmente no he tenido ningún problema con ellos, nunca los he necesitado) , no debemos olvidar que el principal culpable es el legislador y la ciudadania que les vota, que mayoritariamente, es sumisa, cobarde, gregaria y estúpida.
> 
> Una disculpa de la policia por los abusos cometidos durante la pandemia, através de algún sindicato de ellos, estaría muy pero que muy bien, pero seria reconocer públicamente que han cometido errores y eso, los políticos, no lo pueden permitir.



Una disculpa de la policia?, será una disculpa del Gobierno.

Pero aún así , sin disculpas del Gobierno, la gente seguirá votándolos. Pedro Sánchez seguirá sacando millones de votos después de declararse inconstitucional la restricción de libertades con el Estado de Alarma y los miles de muertos por coaccionar con que se pongan las vacunas. Millones les seguirán votando.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (13 Jun 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Pues en el atestado policial te tendrían que haber hecho el ofrecimiento de acciones y después tenías que haberte puesto en contacto con el abogado privado. Tu también has dejado pasar el tiempo sin ir a un abogado.



Lo tengo firmado. 

Como ya he dicho en varias ocasiones, el detenido lo es en sábado, y el domingo se dicta sentencia. Es imposible que me dé tiempo personarme si le dan carpetazo al asunto en menos de 24 horas.


----------



## Lubinillo (13 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Nunca he participado en ningún acto protocolario ni han venido a verme autoridades. Una vez sí vino a conocernos, a mí a mi grupo de trabajo, el subdelegado del gobierno de la provincia por haber incautado 300 kilos de hachís. Lo cual no está nada mal para un grupo de menudeo. En realidad le habíamos reventado una operación al equivalente al GRECO de la Guardia Civil porque mis jefes la cagaron y no informaron correctamente de la investigación. O eso creo. Al poco tiempo disolvieron el grupo y nos reasignaron.
> 
> Por suerte no tengo ningún centro de MENA's en mi demarcación, pero de vez en cuando, alguno se fuga del centro y viene a pegarse la fiesta. Si lo localizamos, le llevamos de vuelta al centro.



Cuantos kilos de los 300 llegaron al juicio? Mermo mucho por el aire caliente del sur?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (13 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Cuantos kilos de los 300 llegaron al juicio? Mermo mucho por el aire caliente del sur?



No lo sé. 

Nunca me citaron para el juicio.


----------



## Lubinillo (13 Jun 2022)

En sabiendo que el "marrón" de muchas actuaciones policiales durante los mas de 60 días de arresto domiciliario a toda la ciudadanía a quedado para los agentes y viendo que a los políticos no les va a pasar nada mientras que los agentes están en juicios, no se avergüenza de la actuación de sus compañeros y de la de usted mismo? No tiene conciencia usted de que esos mismos políticos cuando les venga a bien echarle a los leones lo harán sin miramientos?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (13 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> En sabiendo que el "marrón" de muchas actuaciones policiales durante los mas de 60 días de arresto domiciliario a toda la ciudadanía a quedado para los agentes y viendo que a los políticos no les va a pasar nada mientras que los agentes están en juicios, no se avergüenza de la actuación de sus compañeros y de la de usted mismo? No tiene conciencia usted de que esos mismos políticos cuando les venga a bien echarle a los leones lo harán sin miramientos?



No entiendo por qué te quitas de la ecuación.

A quien joden los políticos es a ti.


----------



## Mentalharm (13 Jun 2022)

Mi empresa me debe casi 2.000 euros en impagos de nómina y ahora debo pagar a abogados y esperar a un juicio para ver si "con suerte" me dan lo que es mío. Toma cabreo laboral. 
Vas a ir tú o uno de tus "compañero" a defender mis derechos como se supone que debéis hacer?


----------



## Josant2022 (13 Jun 2022)

El otro día fui a la guardia civil a denunciar a un langosto de 78 años que se paseó con la escopeta enfundada para intimidar por la puerta de un bar y tuvimos que correr a escondernos. Todo ello dentro del horario legal y sin que hubiera ningún motivo de escándalo para que el puto viejo se cabreara.
La respuesta del sargento fue que mejor no denunciara que lo archivarían, y que iba a vigilar más los horarios de cierre. 
Esta cara se me quedó 
A los funcivagos policiales solo les importa sacar dinero.


----------



## Lubinillo (13 Jun 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> El otro día fui a la guardia civil a denunciar a un langosto de 78 años que se paseó con la escopeta enfundada para intimidar por la puerta de un bar y tuvimos que correr a escondernos. Todo ello dentro del horario legal y sin que hubiera ningún motivo de escándalo para que el puto viejo se cabreara.
> La respuesta del sargento fue que mejor no denunciara que lo archivarían, y que iba a vigilar más los horarios de cierre. Este es el nivel.
> Esta cara se me quedó



Obviamente ese anciano debe ser ex guardia civil.


----------



## Josant2022 (13 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Obviamente ese anciano debe ser ex guardia civil.



No


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (13 Jun 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Mi empresa me debe casi 2.000 euros en impagos de nómina y ahora debo pagar a abogados y esperar a un juicio para ver si "con suerte" me dan lo que es mío. Toma cabreo laboral.
> Vas a ir tú o uno de tus "compañero" a defender mis derechos como se supone que debéis hacer?



No nos ocupamos de esos temas. No tenemos competencias para obligar a tu empleador a que te pague. Pero si tienes conocimiento de alguna actividad delictiva cometida por tu empresa, estaremos encantados de recogerte la denuncia.

Suerte con tu juicio.


----------



## Lubinillo (13 Jun 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> No



Pues que yo sepa no se pueden tener armas en casa fuera de la temporada de caza.


----------



## Josant2022 (13 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Pues que yo sepa no se pueden tener armas en casa fuera de la temporada de caza.



Pues cuéntaselo al sargento del puesto.
En casa si se tienen, supongo que querrás decir en la calle.


----------



## amanciortera (13 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Tonto, quien va a tener que lidiar con toda esa fauna eres tú.
> 
> Es a ti, a tus familiares y a tus amigos a los que van a robar, violar, matar... La única defensa posible contra todo esto somos nosotros. Reza para que se revierta la situación, porque por ahora, todo va a peor.



BUENO BUENO, QUE MAKI TE HACES EN EL FORO, SI ESTO SE SUDAMERICANIZA A VOSOTROS LOS POLICIAS OS DISPARARÁN, RAJARÁN E INCLUSO VIOLARÁN SIN MIRAMIENTOS, Y TE LO DICE ALGUIÉN QUE HA ESTADO AÑOS POR ESOS LARES. No estais preparados para semejante escenario.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (13 Jun 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> El otro día fui a la guardia civil a denunciar a un langosto de 78 años que se paseó con la escopeta enfundada para intimidar por la puerta de un bar y tuvimos que correr a escondernos. Todo ello dentro del horario legal y sin que hubiera ningún motivo de escándalo para que el puto viejo se cabreara.
> La respuesta del sargento fue que mejor no denunciara que lo archivarían, y que iba a vigilar más los horarios de cierre.
> Esta cara se me quedó
> A los funcivagos policiales solo les importa sacar dinero.



En esos casos lo mejor es llamar al teléfono de emergencias y alertar de lo que está pasando. Matizar lo de la escopeta.

El sargento tiene razón. Como no entres es más lujo de detalles, eso se archiva en el juzgado con más celeridad de la que te cuesta a ti contarlo todo.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (13 Jun 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> BUENO BUENO, QUE MAKI TE HACES EN EL FORO, SI ESTO SE SUDAMERICANIZA A VOSOTROS LOS POLICIAS OS DISPARARÁN, RAJARÁN E INCLUSO VIOLARÁN SIN MIRAMIENTOS, Y TE LO DICE ALGUIÉN QUE HA ESTADO AÑOS POR ESOS LARES. No estais preparados para semejante escenario.



No, no lo estamos.

La formación actual no contempla escenarios tercermundistas. Estamos "entrenados" para solventar eventualidades graves de forma puntual.

Ese tipo de escenarios no se dan de un día para otro, por lo que nos daría tiempo formarnos para ir capeando el temporal. Y si llegara el MadMax, poco importaría ya todo. Cada uno lucharía por su vida.


----------



## amanciortera (13 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, no lo estamos.
> 
> La formación actual no contempla escenarios tercermundistas. Estamos "entrenados" para solventar eventualidades graves de forma puntual.
> 
> Ese tipo de escenarios no se dan de un día para otro, por lo que nos daría tiempo formarnos para ir capeando el temporal. Y si llegara el MadMax, poco importaría ya todo. Cada uno lucharía por su vida.



Ese tipo de escenario ya se está produciendo, no se enseña en la academia de Avila por supuesto pero ya se ha iniciado.


----------



## Josant2022 (13 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> En esos casos lo mejor es llamar al teléfono de emergencias y alertar de lo que está pasando. Matizar lo de la escopeta.
> 
> El sargento tiene razón. Como no entres es más lujo de detalles, eso se archiva en el juzgado con más celeridad de la que te cuesta a ti contarlo todo.



Ya pero que le multen, tenemos los vídeos y las pruebas, que yo sepa si me pillan un cuchillo me meten mínimo 450 €. Es una falta administrativa.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (13 Jun 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Ya pero que le multen, tenemos los vídeos y las pruebas, que yo sepa si me pillan un cuchillo me meten mínimo 450 €. Es una falta administrativa.



Efectivamente, si te pillan. Si el agente no han sido testigo, no puede firmar una denuncia.

Desconozco si en el vídeo se aprecia un arma de fuego, o solo su funda. Tampoco sé si es claramente reconocible el autor. Si en el vídeo se identificara al autor sin ningún tipo de duda y se viera claramente el arma de fuego, siempre quedaría la duda de si el arma de fuego era real o no.

Para sancionar esos temas es necesario un agente que acredite todo eso.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (13 Jun 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Ese tipo de escenario ya se está produciendo, no se enseña en la academia de Avila por supuesto pero ya se ha iniciado.



No, todavía se responde a todas las llamadas por hechos graves.


----------



## Josant2022 (13 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Efectivamente,ai te pillan. Si el agente no han sido testigo, no puede firmar una denuncia.
> 
> Desconozco si en el vídeo se aprecia un arma de fuego, o solo su funda. Tampoco sé si es claramente reconocible el autor. Si en el vídeo se identificara al autor sin ningún tipo de duda y se viera claramente el arma de fuego, siempre quedaría la duda de si el arma de fuego era real o no.
> 
> Para sancionar esos temas es necesario un agente que acredite todo eso.



En resumen que lo más aconsejable es darle dos bofetones al viejo para que se piense mejor llevar a cabo sus locuras. Bueno es saberlo.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (13 Jun 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> En resumen que lo más aconsejable es darle dos bofetones al viejo para que se piense mejor llevar a cabo sus locuras. Bueno es saberlo.



No, lo más inteligente es lo que te he dicho. Llamar al número de emergencias y detallar lo que sucede.

Si tomas la vía de ir a por el viejo y darle dos bofetones, como tengas la mala suerte de romperle algo, a lo peor te toca pagar uno nuevo.


----------



## Josant2022 (13 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, lo más inteligente es lo que te he dicho. Llamar al número de emergencias y detallar lo que sucede.
> 
> Si tomas la vía de ir a por el viejo y darle dos bofetones, como tengas la mala suerte de romperle algo, a lo peor te toca pagar uno nuevo.



No. A ver si que se pasee con la escopeta es muy difícilmente demostrable y los dos bofetones se van a demostrar en 5 segundos. Tranquilo que no nos pillan.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (13 Jun 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> No. A ver si que se pasee con la escopeta es muy difícilmente demostrable y los dos bofetones se van a demostrar en 5 segundos. Tranquilo que no nos pillan.



Solo hace falta que vaya al médico a hacerse un parte de lesiones y de que te señale con el dedo diciendo que has sido tú.


----------



## Josant2022 (13 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Solo hace falta que vaya al médico a hacerse un parte de lesiones y de que te señale con el dedo diciendo que has sido tú.



Que no te preocupes por eso. Además con el dedo no va a poder señalar ni apretar ningún gatillo.
No le va a quedar ninguna gana de amenazar a nadie con matarle a tiros.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (13 Jun 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Que no te preocupes por eso. Además con el dedo no va a poder señalar ni apretar ningún gatillo.
> No le va a quedar ninguna gana de amenazar a nadie con matarle a tiros.



Como sois en los pueblos


----------



## Josant2022 (13 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Como sois en los pueblos



Por eso hay mucha menos delincuencia.


----------



## amanciortera (14 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, todavía se responde a todas las llamadas por hechos graves.



Si, la efectividad es otra pero coger el teléfono por ahora sí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jun 2022)

Algún día habría que hablar de como se tapan unos policias a otros.


----------



## Scarjetas (14 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> El estado de derecho es eso. Que tú seas un ignorante o tengas las inteligencia de un niño de instituto es problema tuyo.
> 
> Las leyes son de obligado cumplimiento hasta que son derogadas o declaradas anticonstitucionales. Como sucedió en los estados de alarma. Se tuvo la obligación legal de hacer cumplir con los encierros hasta que estos fueron declarados inconstitucionales. Después de eso, la policía no ha denunciado a nadie por ese motivo. Ha cumplido con la ley vigente en cada momento.



Osea que si Pedro Sánchez saca un decreto ley que diga que nos podéis pegar tiros, vosotros cumplís la ley, pegando tiros, hasta que algo os diga que es anticonstitucional aún sabiendolo, muy bien. Ole esos cuerpos y fuerzas del estado. 
Cada día os tengo más asco.


----------



## Eremita (14 Jun 2022)

Liquidadero dijo:


> Seguramente usted será policía, pero intente por un momento que su entrenamiento no le nuble la razón. Gente que paseaba sola a las 12 de la noche durante el toque de queda ilegal se las ha visto con un par de policías locales. ¿Qué daño hacían? ¿Es tan difícil de comprender que ahí simplemente estaban tocando los cojones, como hacen hoy en día en la mayoría de los casos? ¿Por qué no son tan chulos con los que llevan machetes o armas de fuego, o con los que usurpan una propiedad privada? ¿Qué puede motivar a un agente de la ley a derribar una puerta a sabiendas que lo que se estaba cometiendo al otro lado era una simple falta administrativa, y que por lo tanto los delincuentes eran los propios agentes?
> 
> Mire, voy a intentar ser respetuoso y discúlpeme si no lo consigo, pero obedecer órdenes sin más, por muy de arriba que vengan, sin pararse a pensar en lo que uno está haciendo no es propio de gente razonable ni con un mínimo de empatía. No espero que me comprenda, ya que por desgracia conozco a algún que otro "caballero" y en ciertos asuntos es como hablarles a una pared.



La gente necesita que se le recuerde constantemente la mano dura del Estado. Es así de sencillo. Que alguien coja del monte un puñado de manzanilla, no va a afectar a la viabilidad de esa planta en esa zona, pero si no funden los plomos a quien lo hizo, surgirán imitadores. Es una mera cuestión de pastoreo de masas.


----------



## Eremita (14 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Es importante que recordemos cosas como esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Santa paciencia tienen que no la dan una ostia que la haga cerrar la boca a la histérica.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (14 Jun 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Santa paciencia tienen que no la dan una ostia que la haga cerrar la boca a la histérica.



Un día perderemos la paciencia los ciudadanos, y como la policia se pase un pelo no tendrá donde esconderse.
Santa paciencia la de los ciudadanos.... no te jode!

Se creen muy chulos con su placa y su pistola, pero que tensen mucho la cuerda, que la tensen... que ya veremos lo que pasa.
Aqui a joder a los ciudadanos que no han echo nada y contra esos son muy valientes y diligentes, eso si ¡Oh! Hay varios videos, donde se muestran a unos cuantos cobardes de maderos que no se atreven contra los colectivos de personas que los progres llaman "vulnerables".... YA SABEMOS QUIENES SON.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (14 Jun 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Osea que si Pedro Sánchez saca un decreto ley que diga que nos podéis pegar tiros, vosotros cumplís la ley, pegando tiros, hasta que algo os diga que es anticonstitucional aún sabiendolo, muy bien. Ole esos cuerpos y fuerzas del estado.
> Cada día os tengo más asco.


----------



## Eremita (14 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Un día perderemos la paciencia los ciudadanos, y como la policia se pase un pelo no tendrá donde esconderse.
> Santa paciencia la de los ciudadanos.... no te jode!
> 
> Se creen muy chulos con su placa y su pistola, pero que tensen mucho la cuerda, que la tensen... que ya veremos lo que pasa.
> Aqui a joder a los ciudadanos que no han echo nada y contra esos son muy valientes y diligentes, eso si ¡Oh! Hay varios videos, donde se muestran a unos cuantos cobardes de maderos que no se atreven contra los colectivos de personas que los progres llaman "vulnerables".... YA SABEMOS QUIENES SON.



Si, sí, mañana.
Pero los funcionarios del video demuestran una paciencia tremenda a la par que una gran profesionalidad. Simplemente los gritos de apoyo que recibían de la gente del pueblo, recriminando a la gruñidora, otro tipo de gente, de otra pasta de peor calidad que nuestra pedazo de Policía, la habrían reventado a ostias sabiéndose impunes.
Creo que merecen reconocimiento por su paciencia y su templanza.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (14 Jun 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Si, sí, mañana.
> Pero los funcionarios del video demuestran una paciencia tremenda a la par que una gran profesionalidad. Simplemente los gritos de apoyo que recibían de la gente del pueblo, recriminando a la gruñidora, otro tipo de gente, de otra pasta de peor calidad que nuestra pedazo de Policía, la habrían reventado a ostias sabiéndose impunes.
> Creo que merecen reconocimiento por su paciencia y su templanza.



Tu lo que eres es un jodido colaboracionista.
Fin de la historia.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (14 Jun 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Por eso hay mucha menos delincuencia.



Eso será en tu pueblo. Porque a nosotros nos han asaltado el bunker ya 4 veces.
Dos veces moros, y otras dos cristianos. Ya ves paridad que se llama. Y bunker con mastin del pirineo dentro sin vacunar, que ya ha mordido a tres
Y sin haber nada relativamente importante en el bunker que mangar 
Imaginense de haber lechugas 
Pues ya ves ningun respeto 
Y es que parece que ultimamente los chorizos de todas las religones están que lo petan 
Y tambien es que mi pueblo esta en lo que se llama una LINEA LEY.

En estos sitios, los sinverguenzas se multiplican por 100. Y menos mal que tenemos cuartel de la Guardia Cisvil 

Ashtar


----------



## Eremita (14 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Tu lo que eres es un jodido colaboracionista.
> Fin de la historia.



Bueno hombre, no se tome a mal mi opinión. Simplemente soy una persona sensible al ruido.


----------



## elviejo (14 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> El estado de derecho es eso. Que tú seas un ignorante o tengas las inteligencia de un niño de instituto es problema tuyo.
> 
> Las leyes son de obligado cumplimiento hasta que son derogadas o declaradas anticonstitucionales. Como sucedió en los estados de alarma. Se tuvo la obligación legal de hacer cumplir con los encierros hasta que estos fueron declarados inconstitucionales. Después de eso, la policía no ha denunciado a nadie por ese motivo. Ha cumplido con la ley vigente en cada momento.



¿El Estado de Derecho es que cualquier político puede hacer un decreto ley abusivo, arbitrario, ilegal y anticonstitucional y tú lo ejecutas?

Precisamente en la pandemia ha habido una situación de no Estado. El papel de las instituciones ha sido cómplice y cobarde

Eres un ignorante. Y un cobarde. Como te han dicho si mañana un gobierno dictatorial saca una ley para ajusticiar a civiles la cumplirás también supongo.

Te juzgará un tribunal de guerra. Te recomiendo el libro "Eichman en Jerusalén"

Y si eres policía de verdad me entristece tu mediocridad. Os habéis librado de vuestras actuaciones ilegales y acosadoras porque la responsabilidad se ha diluido. El daño a la institución ya es para siempre.

Te sentirás orgulloso de echar a niños de parques infantiles o de prohibir a señores jubilados salir de casa o acosar a las gente que no nos salía de los huevos ir con mascarillla.

Saludos a los de la patada en la puerta.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (14 Jun 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Bueno hombre, no se tome a mal mi opinión. Simplemente soy una persona sensible al ruido.



Ah Vale!!
Que te fastidian sus gritos...bueno vale, es verdad que grita mucho.

Pero es normal, cuando viene la policia a secuestrar a ciudadanos que no han echo NADA.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## elviejo (14 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, no.
> 
> Yo no me fustro por haberme revolcado con un gitano. Eso forma parte de los riesgos que he asumido de forma voluntaria al hacerme policía hace más de 15 años. De hecho, estos sucesos hacen que mi motivación sea mayor y sea mucho menos permisivo a la hora de controlar a toda clase de delincuentes e infractores.
> 
> El cabreo viene dado por la indefensión que he sufrido por parte del juzgado de guardia, el cual ni se ha molestado en citarme para hacerme el ofrecimiento de acciones y poder personarme en la causa contra el gitano. Cuatro sellos y cuatro firmas, y al legajo.



¿Qué pasa que las leyes que no nos gustan no valen Sr. Estado de Derecho?

Jojojo


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (14 Jun 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Te equivocas. Como te han dicho si mañana un gobierno dictatorial saca una ley para ajusticiar a civiles la cumplirás también supongo.
> 
> Te juzgará un tribunal de guerra. Te recomiendo el libro "Eichman en Jerusalén"
> 
> ...



A ver que si y de acuerdo 
Pero resulta que un gitano le vendio a un payo un burro que decia que hacia maravillas. A los cuatro dias de comprar el burro el payo echaba pestes del burro porque es que no se podia ni tener. Y el gitano le dijo al payo, tu sigue asi hablando del burro que lo vas a vender por los cojones 

Necesitamos a la guardia cisvil y sucedaneos. Que tienen pistola. Sin ellos no nos podemos enfrentar a los illuminatis 

Y les habla alguien a quien los hombres de negro se lo han puesto muy dificil.

Siempre nos ha detenido el mismo guardia civil 
Y en sitios muy diferentes, pero es que pasaba por alli 
Pues eso.
Cuidado pues que diria Jesus 

Ashtar


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (15 Jun 2022)

No sabría decir por que para Juez o médico no se hace.

En la Policía es necesaria porque llevas un arma de fuego y es un trabajo con mucho estrés. En los años de plomo hubo muchos policías que padecieron síndrome de estrés postraumático, aquí lo llamaban síndrome del norte.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (15 Jun 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Osea que si Pedro Sánchez saca un decreto ley que diga que nos podéis pegar tiros, vosotros cumplís la ley, pegando tiros, hasta que algo os diga que es anticonstitucional aún sabiendolo, muy bien. Ole esos cuerpos y fuerzas del estado.
> Cada día os tengo más asco.



Ya se ha contestado a eso, lee el hilo.


----------



## Eremita (15 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Ah Vale!!
> Que te fastidian sus gritos...bueno vale, es verdad que grita mucho.
> 
> Pero es normal, cuando viene la policia a secuestrar a ciudadanos que no han echo NADA.
> ...



Mira, en ese momento había una normativa vigente. Sería una mierda, pero es lo que había. 
A mi me parece inmoral el ruido innecesario, no poder fumar donde me salga de los huevos mientras hay gente que necesita una ducha a mi alrededor, las cagadas de los perros y muchas más cosas. Daría 20 latigazos a mucha gente por ruidosa, guarra, conculcar mi sacrosanto derecho al tabaco, etc.

Pero la normativa es la que es. Es un jodido menú, que se os meta en la cabeza que no es a la carta.


----------



## Eremita (15 Jun 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> ¿El Estado de Derecho es que cualquier político puede hacer un decreto ley abusivo, arbitrario, ilegal y anticonstitucional y tú lo ejecutas?
> 
> Precisamente en la pandemia ha habido una situación de no Estado. El papel de las instituciones ha sido cómplice y cobarde
> 
> ...



Lo enfocais siempre como que la guerra la ganan los vuestros. Y a veces sí, a veces no.
Y olvidais siempre las grandes mayorías de diputados necesarias para hacer cambios constitucionales. 

Un saludo y a seguir remando con salud.


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (15 Jun 2022)

Sigue el canicia este ignorando las preguntas que no le interesan mientras se chupan mutuamente las pollas con los que le bailan el agua?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (15 Jun 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> *Mira, en ese momento había una normativa vigente. Sería una mierda, pero es lo que había.*
> A mi me parece inmoral el ruido innecesario, no poder fumar donde me salga de los huevos mientras hay gente que necesita una ducha a mi alrededor, las cagadas de los perros y muchas más cosas. Daría 20 latigazos a mucha gente por ruidosa, guarra, conculcar mi sacrosanto derecho al tabaco, etc.
> 
> Pero la normativa es la que es. Es un jodido menú, que se os meta en la cabeza que no es a la carta.



El problema estamos de acuerdo es quien dicta esa norma.
Una norma no basada en ciencia, si en paranoia colectiva y en manipulación masiva.

çSu cumplimiento por parte de los jodidos maderos sin pestañear demuestra lo que otro dijo por ahi:
*En un pis pas, el estado de derecho se puede convertir en un repugnante y apestoso estado totalitario
única y exclusivamente por el capricho del gobernante, que, para que no peligre su repugnante, criminal,
asqueroso y miserable culo, ha tenido que realizar una campaña de manipulación y lavado de cerebro
masivo a toda la sociedad para que acepte lo inaceptable.*

Y eso es lo que NO PERDONAMOS NI PERDONAREMOS, todos somos culpables de ello:

Unos por dictar
Otros por cumplir
y otros (nosotros) por someternos.

La prueba es que, por ejemplo, la idiotez de la mascarilla obligatoria en el exterior muchos
maderos se la pasaban por el forro y pasaba de decir nada a la gente (bien por convicción propia, o bien por evitarse problemas vaya usted a saber).

Pero es eso lo que se critica. Somos una sociedad de MIERDA, como se ha demostrado:

POR DEJARNOS MANIPULAR.
POR NO PROTESTAR CONVENIENTEMENTE Y EN SU TIEMPO.
POR TENER UNOS LEGISLADORES CRIMINALES.
Y QUEDA DEMOSTRADO QUE EL BRAZO ARMADO DE LOS LEGISLADORES, CUMPLIRIA SIN PESTAÑEAR CUALQUIER COSA.

¡Qué diós nos pille confesados!

Los ciudadanos tenemos el derecho y LA OBLIGACIÓN DE DESOBEDECER leyes injustas, basadas en estupideces y enfrentarnos a ellas con todos los medios posibles.
Pero todo el estado del R78 esta absolutamente PODRIDO Y CORROMPIDO: Legisladores, justicia y el brazo armado del estado. Por eso, es importante, sorber los sesos al populacho, por eso, cualquiera con dos dedos de frente, veia en el tratamiento de la pandemia por COVID un escalado en los medios de manipulación, tonterias, mentiras y medias verdades a la velocidad del rayo, con técnicas casi-sectarias, cuyo objetivo era asustar, manipular y producir ansiedad y que asi el ciudadano desconectara el interruptor de la lógica para tragar con todo lo que iba a venir después.


La prueba la tienes que aún hoy en día, hay peña que va con el bozal por la calle, ¡Y gente muy jovencita que es vulnerable mentalmente! A la que los comisarios políticos de institutos, colegios y universidades, han ordenado ASUSTAR, ACOJONAR y MENTIR para el cumplimiento de las obscenidades vistas en la pandemia.


*NI OLVIDO
NI PERDÓN.*


----------



## Liquidadero (15 Jun 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> La gente necesita que se le recuerde constantemente la mano dura del Estado. Es así de sencillo. [...]



Y siempre se le "recuerda" esa "mano dura" a los de siempre. Lo he dicho muchas veces y lo sigo diciendo: la policía es valiente con los débiles y cobarde con los fuertes:

Que alguien saque a pasear al perro a las 12 de la noche, o simplemente le apetezca salir a que le dé el aire y venga una pareja de policías a sancionarle es ser valiente con el débil (y ya no entro en que no solamente es inmoral sino ilegal la orden que estaban cumpliendo).
Cuando un individuo viola a una chica, le da una paliza hasta dejarla medio muerta o simplemente le da por degollar a un padre frente a sus hijos, ahí la policía no está ni se la espera, y eso es ser cobarde con el fuerte.


----------



## Scarjetas (15 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Ya se ha contestado a eso, lee el hilo.



Ya lo sé conforero, si por eso te escribo eso, pero se nota que tenéis muy lavado el cerebro, ni puta idea de jurisprudencia y ejjjjjjj que la cadena de mando, ejjjjjjj que me lo dijo mi superior.......ejjjjj que, ejjjjj que.....por eso le tenéis tanto asco a los abogaduchos/picapleitos como decís, porque os recuerda que ni puta idea tenéis, solo valeis para pegar tiros y para tocar los cojones cuando tenéis un mal día. Y ya he visto en Facebook como sois todos partidarios de aplicar leyes anticonstitucionales sin miedo ni remordimiento (ariete en la puerta).
Y te lo digo sin acritud, igual tú eres buena gente y no deberías de estar en el mismo saco, pero la inmensa mayoría son mala gente, exdelincuentes, abusones, drogadictos, corruptos, aprovechados de la vida...
Anda que los policías de Mallorca dieron parte de lo que se cocinaba en Mallorca...mira villarejo...etc, etc. Y siempre lo mismo en los juicios ejjjjjjj que mi mando, ejjjjj que tenía indicios de que se cometía un delito, ejjjjj que, ejjjjj que. 

*excusatio non petita accusatio manifesta*


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (15 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> El problema estamos de acuerdo es quien dicta esa norma.
> Una norma no basada en ciencia, si en paranoia colectiva y en manipulación masiva.
> 
> çSu cumplimiento por parte de los jodidos maderos sin pestañear demuestra lo que otro dijo por ahi:
> ...



A ver que han perdido uds la perspectiva 
Los Masderos y Cisvisles, son solo una parte del sistema. 
Eso si, son mucho mas interesantes porque llevan pistola y nosotros todo mas que podemos llegar a tener es un mastin del pirineo de 75 kgrs, sin vacunar. Que no es moco de pavo, pero al lado de un colt 89 es cakita 
Los maderos y cisvisles cumplen con lo que les dicen sus jefes. Que son politicos que hacen leyes basadas en el DERECHO MERCANTIL.

Cuando ud vota, al partido que vote, que eso da igual. Ud con su firma. Atento a esto, con su firma, autoriza al politico de turno a que haga con su vida lo que quiera 
Le ha dicho ud, al diablo, que le represente 
Y el diablo puede hacer con ud lo que quiera.
Mirenlo uds por donde quieran, pero los maderos son uds y os pasais todos, maderos y no maderos, a la LEY NATURAL, o os van a dar a todos para el pelo 

LEY NATURAL | Burbuja.info 

Ashtar


----------



## bladu (15 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No toda.



¿Y que se hace con el resto?

Porque da pie a pensar en que el rumor de que son las ffccse los mayores traficantes del estado. Y que se trafica allí donde ellos dan el visto bueno eliminando a la competencia de sus chotas. 

También hay no pocas noticias al respecto de detención de guardias civiles y policías relacionados con asuntos de drogas.

Por no hablar de que en las cárceles los funcionarios de prisiones la permiten


----------



## bladu (15 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Las policías autonómicas todavía cobran más que yo, y tienen menos competencias. Creo que es un sueldo acorde al riesgo y a la responsabilidad del puesto de trabajo.



¿Cuantos años llevas en la institución y que rango tienes para cobrar esos estipendios?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (15 Jun 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> ¿El Estado de Derecho es que cualquier político puede hacer un decreto ley abusivo, arbitrario, ilegal y anticonstitucional y tú lo ejecutas?
> 
> Precisamente en la pandemia ha habido una situación de no Estado. El papel de las instituciones ha sido cómplice y cobarde
> 
> ...



Las mismas bobadas repetidas una y otra vez.

Si mañana hay un gobierno dictatorial ya no estaríamos en un estado de derecho, estaríamos en una dictadura. El caudillo de turno acapararía todos los poderes del estado y se os acabaría el troleo y la tontería.

En la actualidad vivimos en un estado de derecho, y las leyes emanan de Las Cortes Generales en tiempo y en forma. Son promulgadas por el Rey y publicadas en el BOE.

Sin embargo, los malos de la película son los policías que hacen cumplir la Ley.

Mira, daros un paseo para que os de el aire, porque ya cansa que vengáis con vuestras historias para no dormir, con vuestros casos de laboratorio, y con vuestra infantilización.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (15 Jun 2022)

Liquidadero dijo:


> Cuando un individuo viola a una chica, le da una paliza hasta dejarla medio muerta o simplemente le da por degollar a un padre frente a sus hijos, ahí la policía no está ni se la espera, y eso es ser cobarde con el fuerte.



Claro, porque vas tú y tus amigos a auxiliarla, a identificar al autor y a ponerle a disposición judicial.

Tonto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> El estado de derecho es eso. Que tú seas un ignorante o tengas las inteligencia de un niño de instituto es problema tuyo.
> 
> Las leyes son de obligado cumplimiento hasta que son derogadas o declaradas anticonstitucionales. Como sucedió en los estados de alarma. Se tuvo la obligación legal de hacer cumplir con los encierros hasta que estos fueron declarados inconstitucionales. Después de eso, la policía no ha denunciado a nadie por ese motivo. Ha cumplido con la ley vigente en cada momento.



Demostrando que sois perros de las élites.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (15 Jun 2022)

bladu dijo:


> ¿Y que se hace con el resto?
> 
> Porque da pie a pensar en que el rumor de que son las ffccse los mayores traficantes del estado. Y que se trafica allí donde ellos dan el visto bueno eliminando a la competencia de sus chotas.
> 
> ...



Entregas controladas y entrenamiento de perros.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (15 Jun 2022)

Usuario_Anonimo dijo:


> Sigue el canicia este ignorando las preguntas que no le interesan mientras se chupan mutuamente las pollas con los que le bailan el agua?



Creo que he contestado a todo, salvo las tonterías de los tontos.

De todas formas, si me he saltado alguna pregunta que sea interesante, repetirla.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (15 Jun 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Ya lo sé conforero, si por eso te escribo eso, pero se nota que tenéis muy lavado el cerebro, ni puta idea de jurisprudencia y ejjjjjjj que la cadena de mando, ejjjjjjj que me lo dijo mi superior.......ejjjjj que, ejjjjj que.....por eso le tenéis tanto asco a los abogaduchos/picapleitos como decís, porque os recuerda que ni puta idea tenéis, solo valeis para pegar tiros y para tocar los cojones cuando tenéis un mal día. Y ya he visto en Facebook como sois todos partidarios de aplicar leyes anticonstitucionales sin miedo ni remordimiento (ariete en la puerta).
> Y te lo digo sin acritud, igual tú eres buena gente y no deberías de estar en el mismo saco, pero la inmensa mayoría son mala gente, exdelincuentes, abusones, drogadictos, corruptos, aprovechados de la vida...
> Anda que los policías de Mallorca dieron parte de lo que se cocinaba en Mallorca...mira villarejo...etc, etc. Y siempre lo mismo en los juicios ejjjjjjj que mi mando, ejjjjj que tenía indicios de que se cometía un delito, ejjjjj que, ejjjjj que.
> 
> *excusatio non petita accusatio manifesta*



Como en cualquier organización, nada funciona a la perfección.

Sin embargo, las FCSE en España están a un nivel muy superior en muchos aspectos a nuestros homólogos europeos.

Somos referente mundial en la lucha antiterrorista, tenemos las mejores unidades antidisturbios del mundo y a nuestra Escuela de Policía vienen a formarse policías de todo el mundo.


----------



## Eremita (15 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> El problema estamos de acuerdo es quien dicta esa norma.
> Una norma no basada en ciencia, si en paranoia colectiva y en manipulación masiva.
> 
> çSu cumplimiento por parte de los jodidos maderos sin pestañear demuestra lo que otro dijo por ahi:
> ...



Le doy la razón. Tenemos una catarata de legisladores europeos, nacionales, autonómicos, provinciales, locales, de organizaciones internacionales,ONU, OMS, y más que no sabría definir, bancos centrales, comisiones de nosequé...todos escupiendo su puta legislación, mientras yo tengo que cerrar la pestañita de aceptar cookies, mi buzón está lleno de mierda publicidad que no he pedido, pero los hijos de la gran puta de arriba protegen mi privacidad, mientras mi buzón está lleno de mierda y la calle de mierdas de perro y ruido gratuito.
Lo lamentó mucho, pero antes de culpar a la Policía, tengo a tantos miserables legislando, votando a los que legislan o pasando de molestarse lo más mínimo para que no le den por culo, que yo mismo soy mucho más culpable que la policía, de la vergüenza de confinamientos y mascarillas.


----------



## elviejo (15 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Las mismas bobadas repetidas una y otra vez.
> 
> Si mañana hay un gobierno dictatorial ya no estaríamos en un estado de derecho, estaríamos en una dictadura. El caudillo de turno acapararía todos los poderes del estado y se os acabaría el troleo y la tontería.
> 
> ...




Dejas muy claro que hemos criado, a base de privilegios, a una banda de funcionarios mediocre y soberbia.
Pero lo peor de todo es que te crees listo.

Insisto, el descrédito que os habeis ganado a pulso es total.

(Cuando Perro Sanches saque un decreto junto con Esquerra y Bildu para ilegalizar VOX o el PP allí estarás tú deteniendo a Abascal)

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## asakopako (15 Jun 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Dejas muy claro que hemos criado, a base de privilegios, a una banda de funcionarios mediocre y soberbia.
> Pero lo peor de todo es que te crees listo.
> 
> Insisto, el descrédito que os habeis ganado a pulso es total.
> ...



Este elemento siempre ha sido así. Desde que lleva en el foro siempre con una actitud chulesca como buen sicario de satanás.

La diferencia es que hasta hace 2 años en este foro colaban sus patrañas y sus mierdas lameporras y ya no. Ahora sólo les defienden los apesebrados y 4 tarados.

Quien lo iba a decir hace 2 años, que cada vez me caen mejor los gitanos, que van a los centros de insalubridad en grupo y armados.


----------



## bladu (15 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Entregas controladas y entrenamiento de perros.



¿Entrega controlada ? ¿A quien?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (15 Jun 2022)

bladu dijo:


> ¿Entrega controlada ? ¿A quien?



A quien diga el juez.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (15 Jun 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Dejas muy claro que hemos criado, a base de privilegios, a una banda de funcionarios mediocre y soberbia.
> Pero lo peor de todo es que te crees listo.
> 
> Insisto, el descrédito que os habeis ganado a pulso es total.
> ...



Qué viene el lobo!!! Qué viene el lobo!!!


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (15 Jun 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Este elemento siempre ha sido así. Desde que lleva en el foro siempre con una actitud chulesca como buen sicario de satanás.
> 
> La diferencia es que hasta hace 2 años en este foro colaban sus patrañas y sus mierdas lameporras y ya no. Ahora sólo les defienden los apesebrados y 4 tarados.
> 
> Quien lo iba a decir hace 2 años, que cada vez me caen mejor los gitanos, que van a los centros de insalubridad en grupo y armados.



Te lo vuelvo a repetir.

Si tan dura se te hace esta vida, busca ayuda profesional.

Después del tratamiento serás una persona mejor y más sociable. Y recuerda que tu familia te quiere, te hayan dicho lo que te hayan dicho.


----------



## asakopako (15 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Te lo vuelvo a repetir.
> 
> Si tan dura se te hace esta vida, busca ayuda profesional.
> 
> Después del tratamiento serás una persona mejor y más sociable. Y recuerda que tu familia te quiere, te hayan dicho lo que te hayan dicho.



No, si para duro el extintor







A los guindillas ahora os lo dan con el menú del día, que con el don simón os poníais demasiado contentos, ya tu sabe.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (15 Jun 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> No, si para duro el extintor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta vez ha sido un extintor, la próxima quien sabe... Pero el gitano está en el trullo, que es lo importante.


----------



## asakopako (15 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Esta vez ha sido un extintor, la próxima quien sabe... Pero el gitano está en el trullo, que es lo importante.



Ahora sí que demuestras ser un bocachanclas. Para un gitano entrar en el hotel rejas es un paraíso. Y si los cargos son dejar tieso a un guindilla es el puto héroe. Dentro de 2 meses a cobrar el paro taleguero y lo que falte lo pone la jenny con sus churumbeles. Calorrros 2 -Guindillas 0.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (15 Jun 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Ahora sí que demuestras ser un bocachanclas. Para un gitano entrar en el hotel rejas es un paraíso. Y si los cargos son dejar tieso a un guindilla es el puto héroe. Dentro de 2 meses a cobrar el paro taleguero y lo que falte lo pone la jenny con sus churumbeles. Calorrros 2 -Guindillas 0.



Un paraíso del que llevaba un año huido.

Déjalo, en serio. Empiezas a dar lástima.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (15 Jun 2022)

bladu dijo:


> ¿Cuantos años llevas en la institución y que rango tienes para cobrar esos estipendios?



Desde 2005.

Soy policía de la escala básica, actualmente prestando servicio en seguridad ciudadana, radiopatrullas (Z's).

He prestado servicio en unidades de seguridad ciudadana, policía judicial y gestión. Parte de mi periodo de prácticas estuve en extranjería, y entre otros cursos, tengo uno de policía científica. Pero no he prestado nunca servicio ni en científica ni en información.


----------



## asakopako (15 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Un paraíso del que llevaba un año huido.
> 
> Déjalo, en serio. Empiezas a dar lástima.



Lástima es lo que quieres dar tú con este hilo. Dentro de 3 meses el gitanillo se te caga en el patrulla y todos tan contentos. Si no fuera así no estarías tan cabreado. No lo he dicho yo, lo has puesto tú en el título del hilo.

Hala venga, a apatrullar.


----------



## bladu (15 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Desde 2005.
> 
> Soy policía de la escala básica, actualmente prestando servicio en seguridad ciudadana, radiopatrullas (Z's).
> 
> He prestado servicio en unidades de seguridad ciudadana, policía judicial y gestión. Parte de mi periodo de prácticas estuve en extranjería, y entre otros cursos, tengo uno de policía científica. Pero no he prestado nunca servicio ni en científica ni en información.



Tienes buen CV y llevas ya muchos años . Supongo que tendrás el ascenso en seguida.

Aunque no sé si será fácil el ascenso sobre todo si eres un poco díscolo. Supongo que habrá mucho mamoneo.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (15 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Esta vez ha sido un extintor, la próxima quien sabe... Pero el gitano está en el trullo, que es lo importante.



A ver que es que parece ud nuevo le volvemos a repetir 
No se dice gitano. Se dice el caballero, esta en el truyo que es lo importante 
Y Despues te quejas de que tu jefe sociata, te mande a los de asuntos internos 
Pero si es que eres un tocahuevos profesional 


El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Desde 2005.
> 
> Soy policía de la escala básica, actualmente prestando servicio en seguridad ciudadana, radiopatrullas (Z's).
> 
> He prestado servicio en unidades de seguridad ciudadana, policía judicial y gestión. Parte de mi periodo de prácticas estuve en extranjería, y entre otros cursos, tengo uno de policía científica. *Pero no he prestado nunca servicio ni en científica ni en información.*



Pues muy bien hombre. Has tocao o te han dejao tocar todas las teclas, salvo en la que mas puedes dar de si 
A ti te ha mirao un cosmotuerto 

Ashtar


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (15 Jun 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Tienes buen CV y llevas ya muchos años . Supongo que tendrás el ascenso en seguida.
> 
> Aunque no sé si será fácil el ascenso sobre todo si eres un poco díscolo. Supongo que habrá mucho mamoneo.



No tengo intención de ascender. El sistema de ascensos conlleva, con casi toda seguridad, un cambio de destino. Con la edad que tengo, no tengo intención alguna de hacer mudanzas ni de andar de aquí para allá.

Otro de los problemas de ascender es que te conviertes en un mando low cost. Prácticamente todos los mandos están realizando labores por encima de su cargo. Los oficiales hacen de subinspectores, los subinspectores de inspectores... Y no cobran más por ello, ya que no tienen el catálogo. Además, el modelo policial impone a los mandos estar en los despachos haciendo labores casi administrativas. Cuadrantes, papeleo interno, etc.

Raro es el jefe que ves en la calle.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (15 Jun 2022)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> A ver que es que parece ud nuevo le volvemos a repetir
> No se dice gitano. Se dice el caballero, esta en el truyo que es lo importante
> Y Despues te quejas de que tu jefe sociata, te mande a los de asuntos internos



El término gitano es la manera correcta para referirse a una persona de etnia gitana.



Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Pero si es que eres un tocahuevos profesional



He de reconocer que se me da bien  



Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> A ti te ha mirao un cosmotuerto



Si yo te contara...


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (15 Jun 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Tienes buen CV y llevas ya muchos años . Supongo que tendrás el ascenso en seguida.
> 
> Aunque no sé si será fácil el ascenso sobre todo si eres un poco díscolo. Supongo que habrá mucho mamoneo.



Buenooooooo. Y si unes al mamoneo que el sujeto en cuestion es florero tocahuevos y ellos lo saben, porque lo saben todo. Pues como que el hilo se volvera mitico. No va a parar de quejarse ashtar el 2030 que se acaba la agenda 
Pero que ascender este no asciende o lo hara con muchas dificultades 
Y estamos visionando sin estupefacientes 
Ashtar


----------



## Liquidadero (16 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Claro, porque vas tú y tus amigos a auxiliarla, a identificar al autor y a ponerle a disposición judicial.
> 
> Tonto.



Ni voy yo, ni va la policía. Normalmente la auxilia quien se la encuentra, como en el caso de Igualada. La policía siempre llega después, no fuera a ser que les pase algo a ellos. En mi opinión sois meros recaudadores del estado.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (16 Jun 2022)

A.c.a.b perros del estado sin valores ni moral ninguna, eligen a los más ineptos y más serviles para que no se planteen nada y obedezcan ordenes encima os creéis por encima de la gente por llevar armas y un uniforme que solo respetamos por temor a represalias de una justicia comprada también por el estado, sois los palmeros de corruptos con traje dais pena vuestro único orgullo es pertenecer a una banda mafiosa y es precisamente eso que creéis vuestra mayor fortaleza vuestra mayor debilidad si el pueblo se une os destrona en un chasquido de dedos por eso solos sois cobardes y en manada valientes, recordad lo cuando se la estéis chupando al superior de turno que sois una herramienta al servicio de los poderosos una puta verguenza


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (16 Jun 2022)

Liquidadero dijo:


> Ni voy yo, ni va la policía. Normalmente la auxilia quien se la encuentra, como en el caso de Igualada. La policía siempre llega después, no fuera a ser que les pase algo a ellos. En mi opinión sois meros recaudadores del estado.



Opina lo que te dé la gana. A nadie le importa, y a mí, menos que a nadie.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (16 Jun 2022)

TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> A.c.a.b perros del estado sin valores ni moral ninguna, eligen a los más ineptos y más serviles para que no se planteen nada y obedezcan ordenes encima os creéis por encima de la gente por llevar armas y un uniforme que solo respetamos por temor a represalias de una justicia comprada también por el estado, sois los palmeros de corruptos con traje dais pena vuestro único orgullo es pertenecer a una banda mafiosa y es precisamente eso que creéis vuestra mayor fortaleza vuestra mayor debilidad si el pueblo se une os destrona en un chasquido de dedos por eso solos sois cobardes y en manada valientes, recordad lo cuando se la estéis chupando al superior de turno que sois una herramienta al servicio de los poderosos una puta verguenza



Otro... Pensaba que en psiquiátrico no os dejaban acceder a Internet.


----------



## elviejo (16 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Qué viene el lobo!!! Qué viene el lobo!!!



Lo que te viene es la cuarta banderilla. Ya sabes. A chutartela que es lo que mandan. Y mucha suerte.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (17 Jun 2022)

Venga vamos a seguir dandole consejos a nuestro Poli burbujero preferido 
Mira profeta- Ya te hemos dicho lo que te ha pasado. Cuando los polis tocais los huevos en una sola direccion. os mandan a los de asuntos Internos, especificos. 
A nosotros los ets, nos mandan los hombres de negro 
Como acabar con ese problema?
Muy facil. Has como nosotros. Toca los huevos en todas las direcciones y nadie se metera contigo 

Y te vamos a explicar el porque.
Si tu le arreas a la izquierda bien arreao ,y siempre, te toman la matricula, y se te cepillaran. Lo que te esta pasando 
Pero si un dia le das hostias a la izquierda, y al dia siguiente le das mas a la derecha, nadie se te cepillara. Como en los servicios secretos hay personal muy inteligente, dira a ese dejarlo que hoy ha hablado mal de nosotros, pero mañana hablara el doble de mal de ellos. Asi que por lo menos vamos a dejarlo que largue hasta mañana- Y asi pasan dias y dias y nadie se metera contigo. Esto que te contamos es de tocahuevos profesionales. Sabemos de que hablamos-
Pero es que coño Profeta. LLevas al Presidente del Gobierno boca abajo y solo le faltan los cuernos.
Que puedes esperar ?

Venga contesta.
Pues lo que te ha pasado es que tu jefe del Psoe te lee.
Y como solo le tocas los cojones a el y los suyos, pues te manda a los de asuntos internos de la izquierda.
Aprende a dosificar y metele tambien caña a la derecha, y en vez de asuntos internos igual te mandan turrones el lobo por navidad 
Parece broma todo que decimos, pero la clavamos siempre 

Ashtar


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (17 Jun 2022)

Liquidadero dijo:


> Ni voy yo, ni va la policía. Normalmente la auxilia quien se la encuentra, como en el caso de Igualada. La policía siempre llega después, no fuera a ser que les pase algo a ellos. En mi opinión sois meros recaudadores del estado.



A ver. Que es que la cosa esta mu clara. Porque le echais la culpa a los pobres Maderos?
Poneros en el pellejo de un Madero. Sabe que si pilla a un chorizo a los cinco minutos esta en la calle. Eso si el presunto delincuente no le da por armarla. Que si le da, pues te puede pasar como al pobre Profeta. Que un ser de luz te arree un buen extintorazo en la tibia,.
Pero es que si acabase ahi la cosa, vale. Lo que jode es lo que viene despues. Los de asuntos internos preguntando el porque el profeta tenia la tibia ahi 
Ojo que parece una tontada, pero ahi queda. La tibia y el extintor del ser de luz 
Con estas perpextibas ud detendria a alguien? Pues mejor que no
Pero en vez de cortarles el cuello a los maderos como quereis muchos, porque no se lo cortais a esos politicos de derechas e izquierdas, que han sacado una ley por la que puedes delinquir todas las veces que quieras? 
Ah si. A los politicos no. Que a esos los hemos votado y como les hemos dado nuestro consentimiento para que hagan esas leyes, pues nos lo tenemos que tragar y nos la envainamos- Pero vamos a por los Maderos que aunque cumplen esas leyes de esos politicos que hemos votado, a ellos no los hemos votado 
Esto esta pasando 
De todas formas no sufrais por el Profeta. Creemos que adorna mucho las historias- Facil es de la secreta e incluso facil tambien que no este ni vacunado 
Cuidado pues

Ashtar


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (17 Jun 2022)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Venga vamos a seguir dandole consejos a nuestro Poli burbujero preferido
> Mira profeta- Ya te hemos dicho lo que te ha pasado. Cuando los polis tocais los huevos en una sola direccion. os mandan a los de asuntos Internos, especificos.
> A nosotros los ets, nos mandan los hombres de negro
> Como acabar con ese problema?
> ...



Dicen que al Policía solo se le arriman los locos, los borrachos y los perros sin dueño.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (26 Jul 2022)

Bueno, para quien le interese. 

Ya se celebró el juicio contra mí y he sido absuelto. Al gitano le estuvieron a punto de deducir testimonio por denuncia falsa.

El Ministerio Fiscal al principio del juicio solicitaba que fuera condenado por un delito leve de lesiones, pero a mitad del juicio cambió de parecer y solicitó mi absolución.

Así que nada... Sigo en la brecha.


----------



## Lian (26 Jul 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, no.
> 
> Yo no me fustro por haberme revolcado con un gitano. Eso forma parte de los riesgos que he asumido de forma voluntaria al hacerme policía hace más de 15 años. De hecho, estos sucesos hacen que mi motivación sea mayor y sea mucho menos permisivo a la hora de controlar a toda clase de delincuentes e infractores.
> 
> El cabreo viene dado por la indefensión que he sufrido por parte del juzgado de guardia, el cual ni se ha molestado en citarme para hacerme el ofrecimiento de acciones y poder personarme en la causa contra el gitano. *Cuatro sellos y cuatro firmas, y al legajo.*



Que viene a ser lo mismo cuando vosotros hacies igual con las multas, lo que yo diga aunque sea mentira o la acción sea desproporcionada y si quieres reclama...

Prueba de tu propia medicina y arrea anda...


----------



## Artorias (26 Jul 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, no hay ningún tipo de orden al respecto.
> 
> Pero la maquinaria legal es implacable contra el policía cuando es denunciado por alguna minoría que tiene detrás una legión de abogados y ONG's.
> 
> ...



Bueno, ahora estas sufriendo en tus carnes la indefension y frustracion que sufren los ciudadanos cuando los denunciais o multais injustamente y no se pueden defender porque la palabra de los ponemultas vale mas que la suya...

Has aprendido por las malas que igual que vosotros para los politicos estais por encima del ciudadano normal, los moronegros y demas "minorias" estan por encima vuestro y vale mas lo que diga el gitano ese que lo que digas tu.

Pena ninguna, te jodes y ojala te metan un buen palo.

Debe ser duro ver que no sois los perritos falderos favoritos de los poderes politicos y judiciales a los que con tanto empeño defendeis aun jodiendo injustamente al ciudadano de a pie (en la plandemia tuvimos un buen ejemplo) y aprender por las malas que a la minima os van a dejar vendidos.

Ahora ya sabes, a tragar con lo que te venga encima y a seguir cumpliendo ordenes de los que te han dejado vendido como buen automata sin cerebro


----------



## Iuris Tantum (26 Jul 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Bueno, para quien le interese.
> 
> Ya se celebró el juicio contra mí y he sido absuelto. Al gitano le estuvieron a punto de deducir testimonio por denuncia falsa.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por la absolución. Ojalá hubiesen deducido testimonio contra el gitano.

¿El gitano iba con acusación particular?


----------



## Gorguera (26 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Bueno, ahora estas sufriendo en tus carnes la indefension y frustracion que sufren los ciudadanos cuando los denunciais o multais injustamente y no se pueden defender porque la palabra de los ponemultas vale mas que la suya...
> 
> Has aprendido por las malas que igual que vosotros para los politicos estais por encima del ciudadano normal, los moronegros y demas "minorias" estan por encima vuestro y vale mas lo que diga el gitano ese que lo que digas tu.
> 
> ...



Mejor mensaje del hilo.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (26 Jul 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Enhorabuena por la absolución. Ojalá hubiesen deducido testimonio contra el gitano.
> 
> ¿El gitano iba con acusación particular?



No, video conferencia desde prisión.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (26 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Bueno, ahora estas sufriendo en tus carnes la indefension y frustracion que sufren los ciudadanos cuando los denunciais o multais injustamente y no se pueden defender porque la palabra de los ponemultas vale mas que la suya...
> 
> Has aprendido por las malas que igual que vosotros para los politicos estais por encima del ciudadano normal, los moronegros y demas "minorias" estan por encima vuestro y vale mas lo que diga el gitano ese que lo que digas tu.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ballenero37 (26 Jul 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No, no hay ningún tipo de orden al respecto.
> 
> Pero la maquinaria legal es implacable contra el policía cuando es denunciado por alguna minoría que tiene detrás una legión de abogados y ONG's.
> 
> ...



En esos casos es una pena que no podais disparar primero y preguntar despues.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Jul 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Bueno, para quien le interese.
> 
> Ya se celebró el juicio contra mí y he sido absuelto. Al gitano le estuvieron a punto de deducir testimonio por denuncia falsa.
> 
> ...



Contesta a algún listo que hay aquí comentando desde la barra del bar


----------



## Artorias (26 Jul 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


>



Si si, pero has aprendido la lección y las has pasado putas estas semanas 

Y has aprendido la lección de que para el sistema no eres más que un perro al que no van a dudar en sacrificar si hay que salvar los muebles ante los derechos de cualquier minoría oprimida.

Da gracias que esta vez has tenido suerte y, salvo lo de tener los cojones por corbata durante unas semanas, has salido ileso..., la próxima vez igual no tienes tanta suerte...

Venga ya puedes volver a tu mierda de trabajo mal pagado (menuda mierda de bruto para tener 5 trienios y un trabajo pateando las calles a turnos, fines de semanas y noches...) a defender los intereses de los que, como te han demostrado, no dudan en dejarte tirado si ven que una actuación tuya puede dar mala prensa...

Que poca dignidad tienes y que barata la vendes.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (26 Jul 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> El insulto, ya ha dejado claro "su nivel"
> En su segundo párrafo se nota que usted es el poli perfecto, sin capaz de raciocinio ninguno, toda incongruencia con tal de que esté amparada por la ley no es cuestionable.
> En fin... me voy del post , que no da mas de sí.
> P.D: en breve cuando le recorten el sueldo , recuerde que es por otra ley de esas absurdas que usted defiende , así que no se le ocurra protestar.



eso es, si hubiera sido madero en la alemania nazi, hubiera ejecutado judios ya que era la "legalidad vigente"


----------



## Kenshiro (26 Jul 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Os habéis dado cuenta que habéis perdido todo el apoyo de la ciudadanía de bien, después de lo del covid y vuestra prepotencia?



Los ciudadanos de bien seréis los zascandiles desquiciados de este foro que pagáis vuestra frustración vital con cualquiera que gane un céntimo más que vosotros, ¿no? Seguro que servís muy bien a España, ¿qué haría sin vuestra imprescindible labor la sociedad?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (26 Jul 2022)

Conozco un caso de un tipo al que le pillaron en el Mercadona cambiando los precios de los productos antes de pasar por caja. Cuando le llamaron la atención encima se identificó como policía. Le abrieron expediente disciplinario y el respondió cogiéndose la baja por depresión. La verdad es que era un pieza que acababa rebotado de todos los grupos y ya no le querían en ningún lado. Ni para hacer seguridad en los calabozos. A día de hoy va con una nómina en el bolsillo por si te cruzas con él restregarte que está cobrando 1600 € de invalidez.

No, eso no va conmigo.

Además de no importarle a nadie si voy o no voy a trabajar, flaco favor le haría a las verdaderas personas que estén pasando por un mal momento y realmente necesiten desconectar cogiéndose una baja por depresión.


----------



## Artorias (26 Jul 2022)

Claro que hay, o más bien había, policías con vocación pero ahora, desde el principio de los 2000 son una inmensa minoría, la mayoría son macarrillas y chulos de gimnasio que no valen para otra cosa y se meten a esa salida fácil. Mira como no se meten a opositar para un puesto A1 que se cobra bastante más nada más entrar que lo que ha dicho que cobra nuestro "caballero, caballero" con 5 trienios, horarios de mierda, turnos, noches y fines de semana. Un A1 medio normalucho con 5 trienios te cobra más de 50.000 pavos currando de lunes a viernes por las mañanas 7 horas y media o, incluso, en algunas administraciones, 7 horas. No digamos ya un A1 de los niveles más altos...

Sólo tienes que hablar con policías "veteranos" y ver lo que opinan de las nuevas hornadas para entender lo que digo de la vocación...


----------



## sebososabroso (26 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Los ciudadanos de bien seréis los zascandiles desquiciados de este foro que pagáis vuestra frustración vital con cualquiera que gane un céntimo más que vosotros, ¿no? Seguro que servís muy bien a España, ¿qué haría sin vuestra imprescindible labor la sociedad?



Quien dice que gana mas que yo? Sabes a lo que me dedico? Vuestra prepotencia supera todo, y por ella, estáis como estáis. Me acuerdo cuando en Cataluña, después de la republiqueta y demás zarandajas, los mossos perdieron el favor de todos, por su dejadez, ahora la policía en general esta así, son unos parias.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (26 Jul 2022)

No le conozco en persona ni he trabajado bajo su mando.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (26 Jul 2022)

Tampoco me muevo en esas esferas de poder.

¿Piensas que nos conocemos todos?


----------



## Gotthard (26 Jul 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Bueno, para quien le interese.
> 
> Ya se celebró el juicio contra mí y he sido absuelto. Al gitano le estuvieron a punto de deducir testimonio por denuncia falsa.
> 
> ...



Me alegro, me toca mucho los huevos lo que comentaste a principios de junio que te pasaba.... en fin alguna que otra vez la justicia funciona.... aunque el disgusto y preocupaciones te los llevas puestos.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (26 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Me alegro, me toca mucho los huevos lo que comentaste a principios de junio que te pasaba.... en fin alguna que otra vez la justicia funciona.... aunque el disgusto y preocupaciones te los llevas puestos.



"Juicios tengas y los ganes"... Dice una maldición gitana.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (26 Jul 2022)

Casos como el de Villajero, Del Pino, Faisán, etc, son una vergüenza para la institución.

Pero no afectan en nada al trabajo diario de las unidades de la organización periférica. Salvo por tener que aguantar en la calle a algún iluminado que aprovecha la ocasión para crear un ambiente confuso y desviar la atención.


----------



## Kenshiro (26 Jul 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Quien dice que gana mas que yo? Sabes a lo que me dedico? Vuestra prepotencia supera todo, y por ella, estáis como estáis. Me acuerdo cuando en Cataluña, después de la republiqueta y demás zarandajas, los mossos perdieron el favor de todos, por su dejadez, ahora la policía en general esta así, son unos parias.



Postea nómina y deja de llorar, nenaza.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (26 Jul 2022)

Tres cojones me importa lo que piense el iluminado, el capo que cobra de lo público o la madre que los parió a todos.

Cuando el gitano salga del talego, si me vuelvo a cruzar con él, tocaré el claxon y le saludaré al pasar con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja. Seguro que se acuerda de mí y del tiempo de su vida que desperdició.

No siempre se gana, y hay que saber disfrutar de la vida.


----------



## sebososabroso (26 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Postea nómina y deja de llorar, nenaza.



Te voy a poner yo la nómina pringao, que te piensas, que aquí te vamos a hacer caso? No pintas nada aquí triste.


----------



## Kenshiro (26 Jul 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Te voy a poner yo la nómina pringao, que te piensas, que aquí te vamos a hacer caso? No pintas nada aquí triste.



1000 euros del trabajo en el que te contratan para desgravar más la paguita por discapacidad >33%.


----------



## sebososabroso (26 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> 1000 euros del trabajo en el que te contratan para desgravar más la paguita por discapacidad >33%.



Sigue poniéndote en evidencia, y demuestra que lo inútil que eres sin la pipa y la chapa.


----------



## Kenshiro (26 Jul 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Sigue poniéndote en evidencia, y demuestra que lo inútil que eres sin la pipa y la chapa.



Debes de ser toda una eminencia en tu campo, fregar bandejas en el macauto, para ir tan subido por la vida.


----------



## sebososabroso (26 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Debes de ser toda una eminencia en tu campo, fregar bandejas en el macauto, para ir tan subido por la vida.



Sigue así rascanalgas, con tus turnos, con la cara de indiferencia de tus conciudadanos, cuando no de asco. La inutilidad de vuestro poco trabajo, cuando sueltan a los detenidos multireincidentes, esas patrullas que huelen a sobaco o a pota. Y luego por tu mínimo sueldo. Te ha molestado el primer mensaje ya que sabes que es la verdad, los rojillos os odian, la purria os odia y el resto de ciudadanos, gente noble y que paga impuestos, han pedido todo el respeto. Vuestro presidente os llama piolines, no os quiere ni vuestro caniche.


----------



## Kenshiro (26 Jul 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Sigue así rascanalgas, con tus turnos, con la cara de indiferencia de tus conciudadanos, cuando no de asco. La inutilidad de vuestro poco trabajo, cuando sueltan a los detenidos multireincidentes, esas patrullas que huelen a sobaco o a pota. Y luego por tu mínimo sueldo. Te ha molestado el primer mensaje ya que sabes que es la verdad, los rojillos os odian, la purria os odia y el resto de ciudadanos, gente noble y que paga impuestos, han pedido todo el respeto. Vuestro presidente os llama piolines, no os quiere ni vuestro caniche.



Sigues sin decir cuánto cobras, muerto de hambre.


----------

